# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  هدف vs آرزوی شیرین

## Morvarid80

سلاممم. میخوام  کمی دردودل کنم... نمیدونم از کجا بگم‌ ... من مدتهاست دارم به این فکر میکنم که آیا دوست دارم یک زن شاغل تحصیلکرده باشم؟ اوایل حرف دلمو انکار میکردم ولی الآن دارم میفهمم که نه! دوست ندارم... من هر چی دور و وَرمو نگاه میکنم حتی یک زن موفق و شاغلِ #شاد نمیبینم... همشون مجموعه کاملی از  خستگی ، دل‌مردگی شوق و شور زندگی نداشتن، و دیده نشدن و  محبوب و معشوقه نبودن  هستن... در مقایسه با اونا کلی زن کم سواد(مثلا دیپلمه، یا فوقش یه لیسانس ساده دانشگاه آزادی دارن و خونه‌دارَن) و انقدر شاد،سرزنده، و تو زندگی زناشوییشون مثل یه ملکه میمونن... اینجاهاست که می‌پرسم آیا من اینو میخوام؟ من خستگی ها، همسر کاملی نبودن ها، مادر خوبی نبودنو میخوام؟ به چه قیمتی؟! تا سال پیش اگه میدیدم کسی میگه کار و درس مال مرده و زن نباید زیاد خودشو با این چیزا خسته کنه و طرواتشو از دست بده، جبهه میگرفتم و میگفتم چه آدم جنسیت زده و اُمُّلی! ولی حالا خودم همچین عقایدی دارم....واسه همین الآن پزشکی برای من هدف نیست فقط یه آرزوی شیرینه که حاضر نیستم برای قبولیش تلاش خاصی کنم...‌‌ کسی هست که بتونه منو قانع کنه؟

----------


## Shiva80

سلام عزیزم
خب عقاید هر کسی متفاوته من آدمای زیادی دیدم که شاغلن ولی زندگی شاد و هیجان انگیزی دارن و در مقابل خانم های خانه داری هستن که راضی نیستن از وضعیتشون در کل میخوام بگم اینو بگم هر کسی خوشبختیشو تو یه چیزی می بینه باید بگردی ببینی چیو میخوای واسه آیندت ؟ هر کی پزشک میشه خوشبخت نیست هر کی هم خانه دار میشه بدبخت نیست
مثلا میگم مامان من دبیره و خب کارش زیاده ولی در کنارش داره معماری هم میخونه و هر وقت ازش میپرسم برگردی عقب حاضری خانه دار باشی و کار نکنی ؟و همیشه میگه راضیم و در مقابل یکی از آشنا هست هر کاریش کنی حاضر نیست کار کنه و ترجیح میده وقتشو با بچه هاش و همسر بگذرونه 
باید ببینی هدفت چیه و از زندگی چی میخوای در واقع هدف چیزیه که به زندگیت معنا میده و تورو به شوق میاره 
پ.ن:اگه نظر منو بخوای من میگم یه زن باید کار کنه و دستش تو جیب خودش باشه شاید شاید یه وقتی اصلا موقعیتش پیش نیومد ازدواج کنی میخوای چیکار کنی؟ میخوای سر بار پدر و مادرت باشی تا آخر عمر؟اگه بالفرض ازدواج کردی و طرفت حاضر نبود یه قرون پول بهت بده به خودت برسی چی؟بهتر نیست خودت پول داشته باشی؟
ایشالله که بفهمی چی میخوای و موفق باشی 
امیدوارم حرفام مفید باشه برات

----------


## مملی$r$

بحث خیلی مهمی رو شروع کردی ...اینکه مرد باید کار کنه و زن باید خونه دار باشه و بچه هارو تربیت کنه (الان یکسریا میان میگن: هوووی این چ حرفیع میزنی میخای زنا استقلال نداشته باشن و از این جور حرفا ...)اما در واقع دقیق تر ک نگاه میکنی مخصوصا جامعه امروزی ک نگای درصد طلاق ک میکنی مخصوصا اون زوج هایی ک میبینی مثلا جفتشون تحصیلات  عالی دارن  و جفتشونم شاغلن مثلا دکتر هستن و امثالهم .واقعا ناراحن میشی و تو فکر فرو میری نظر من دخترایی ک میخان چمیدونم ب قول معروف رو پای خودشون وایسن و منت شوهرو نکشن باید این موضوعاتو ک خیلی هم مهمه مثل شوهر داری تربیت بچه و غیره بهش توجه کنن و هر تصمیمی هم ک گرفتن عاقبشتو باید بپذیرن و نزنن زیرش من نمیخام بگم ک همه زنا باید بشینن پای ظروف شویی بجای میز کاری نههه اصن حرف من این نیس تازه خیلی از زنای شاغل هم هستن ک زندگی خوبی هم دارن ولی اگه بخای این تعادل رو نگه داری این خیلی سخته مخصوصا با این وضع مملکت ما واقعا سخته این دیگه توانایی های یه زنو ب چالش میکشه ولی خدا نکنه ک کم بیارع اونوقت مقصر صد در صدی  زنه...بازم میگم نظر منه الان یکیم بیاد بگه تو داری زر میزنی و چمیدونم از این طرفداری پر و پا قرص زنا ب من توهیین کنه اصن ناراحت نمیشم فقط دلیل خوبی واسه حرفاش داشته باشه ک ضایع نشه....خلاصه استارتر عزیز من فک نکنم بتونم قانعت کنم خودت باید ب یه شناخت حداقلی از خودت برسی چون واقعا میگم زن ستون خونوادس چیز کمی نیس ....نظر من:اگر یه دختری هم میخاد تحصیلات عالی داشته باشه یه رشته و یه چیزی باشه ک اگرم نخاس ادامه بده حداقل تو زندگیش بدرد بخوره من نمیخاستم اسم رشته ای رو بیارم ولی ب فرض مثال مثلا نره دانشگاه ازاد یا دولتی فرقی نمیکنه یه رشته ای رو بخونه ک فردا پسفردا ک خاست خونه دار بشه فقط بتونع از رشته ای ک خونده مدرکشو قاب کنه بزنه ب دیوار ن اینجوری خوب نیس من زن عموم روانشناسه ولی بیرون کار نمیکنه ما کلا چ مشکلات خوانواگی خودمون و چ بقیه رو اون تا جایی ک بتونه حل میکنه مخصوصا رو بچه هاش خیلی تاثیر گذاشته ک خیلی اروم و....کاری ب این چیزا ندارم لب کلامم اینه اگرم میخاد تحصیل کنه و بعد ب فکر کار کردن بیرون نیس یه رشته ی بخونه ک بدرد زندگیش بخوره ........اقا ببخشید دیگه زیاد شد چون من زیاد تایپ نمیکنم ایناهم تو ذهنم بود گفتم ب اشتراک بزارم شاید ب درد بخوره ...موفق باشید

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام عزیزم
> خب عقاید هر کسی متفاوته من آدمای زیادی دیدم که شاغلن ولی زندگی شاد و هیجان انگیزی دارن و در مقابل خانم های خانه داری هستن که راضی نیستن از وضعیتشون در کل میخوام بگم اینو بگم هر کسی خوشبختیشو تو یه چیزی می بینه باید بگردی ببینی چیو میخوای واسه آیندت ؟ هر کی پزشک میشه خوشبخت نیست هر کی هم خانه دار میشه بدبخت نیست
> مثلا میگم مامان من دبیره و خب کارش زیاده ولی در کنارش داره معماری هم میخونه و هر وقت ازش میپرسم برگردی عقب حاضری خانه دار باشی و کار نکنی ؟و همیشه میگه راضیم و در مقابل یکی از آشنا هست هر کاریش کنی حاضر نیست کار کنه و ترجیح میده وقتشو با بچه هاش و همسر بگذرونه 
> باید ببینی هدفت از زندگی از چیه در واقع هدف چیزیه که به زندگیت معنا میده و تورو به شوق میاره[color="#ff8[/color]


ممنونم از جوابت  :Yahoo (1): 
 راستش من از خودم و خونوادم شرمندم اگه بگم واسه بقیه زندگیم درس و کار نمیخوام! خودم خندم میگیره اگه بگم تا آخرش یه زندگی عاشقانه بدون هیچ زحمت خاصی میخوام... ای کاش یکی پیدا شه برام حرف بزنه بهم بگه خوبیای یه زندگی که کار و درس بخش بزرگی از اونه چیه ؟ آیا میتونم شاد و پرانرژی و پر از هیجان و عشق بمونم در عین حال زندگی کاری و درسی سختی داشته باشم؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> بحث خیلی مهمی رو شروع کردی ...اینکه مرد باید کار کنه و زن باید خونه دار باشه و بچه هارو تربیت کنه (الان یکسریا میان میگن: هوووی این چ حرفیع میزنی میخای زنا استقلال نداشته باشن و از این جور حرفا ...)اما در واقع دقیق تر ک نگاه میکنی مخصوصا جامعه امروزی ک نگای درصد طلاق ک میکنی مخصوصا اون زوج هایی ک میبینی مثلا جفتشون تحصیلات  عالی دارن  و جفتشونم شاغلن مثلا دکتر هستن و امثالهم .واقعا ناراحن میشی و تو فکر فرو میری نظر من دخترایی ک میخان چمیدونم ب قول معروف رو پای خودشون وایسن و منت شوهرو نکشن باید این موضوعاتو ک خیلی هم مهمه مثل شوهر داری تربیت بچه و غیره بهش توجه کنن و هر تصمیمی هم ک گرفتن عاقبشتو باید بپذیرن و نزنن زیرش من نمیخام بگم ک همه زنا باید بشینن پای ظروف شویی بجای میز کاری نههه اصن حرف من این نیس تازه خیلی از زنای شاغل هم هستن ک زندگی خوبی هم دارن ولی اگه بخای این تعادل رو نگه داری این خیلی سخته مخصوصا با این وضع مملکت ما واقعا سخته این دیگه توانایی های یه زنو ب چالش میکشه ولی خدا نکنه ک کم بیارع اونوقت مقصر صد در صدی  زنه...بازم میگم نظر منه الان یکیم بیاد بگه تو داری زر میزنی و چمیدونم از این طرفداری پر و پا قرص زنا ب من توهیین کنه اصن ناراحت نمیشم فقط دلیل خوبی واسه حرفاش داشته باشه ک ضایع نشه....خلاصه استارتر عزیز من فک نکنم بتونم قانعت کنم خودت باید ب یه شناخت حداقلی از خودت برسی چون واقعا میگم زن ستون خونوادس چیز کمی نیس ....نظر من:اگر یه دختری هم میخاد تحصیلات عالی داشته باشه یه رشته و یه چیزی باشه ک اگرم نخاس ادامه بده حداقل تو زندگیش بدرد بخوره من نمیخاستم اسم رشته ای رو بیارم ولی ب فرض مثال مثلا نره دانشگاه ازاد یا دولتی فرقی نمیکنه یه رشته ای رو بخونه ک فردا پسفردا ک خاست خونه دار بشه فقط بتونع از رشته ای ک خونده مدرکشو قاب کنه بزنه ب دیوار ن اینجوری خوب نیس من زن عموم روانشناسه ولی بیرون کار نمیکنه ما کلا چ مشکلات خوانواگی خودمون و چ بقیه رو اون تا جایی ک بتونه حل میکنه مخصوصا رو بچه هاش خیلی تاثیر گذاشته ک خیلی اروم و....کاری ب این چیزا ندارم لب کلامم اینه اگرم میخاد تحصیل کنه و بعد ب فکر کار کردن بیرون نیس یه رشته ی بخونه ک بدرد زندگیش بخوره ........اقا ببخشید دیگه زیاد شد چون من زیاد تایپ نمیکنم ایناهم تو ذهنم بود گفتم ب اشتراک بزارم شاید ب درد بخوره ...موفق باشید


ممنونم ممل 
آره سخته واقعا :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Shiva80

> ممنونم از جوابت 
>  راستش من از خودم و خونوادم شرمندم اگه بگم واسه بقیه زندگیم درس و کار نمیخوام! خودم خندم میگیره اگه بگم تا آخرش یه زندگی عاشقانه بدون هیچ زحمت خاصی میخوام... ای کاش یکی پیدا شه برام حرف بزنه بهم بگه خوبیای یه زندگی که کار و درس بخش بزرگی از اونه چیه ؟ آیا میتونم شاد و پرانرژی و پر از هیجان و عشق بمونم در عین حال زندگی کاری و درسی سختی داشته باشم؟


عزیزم باید با واقعیت روبرو شی یه زندگی عاشقانه بدون هیچ دردسری فقط مال داستاناست هیچ زندگی خوبی اونم تو ایران بدون تلاش و سختی بدست نمیاد

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام عزیزم
> خب عقاید هر کسی متفاوته من آدمای زیادی دیدم که شاغلن ولی زندگی شاد و هیجان انگیزی دارن و در مقابل خانم های خانه داری هستن که راضی نیستن از وضعیتشون در کل میخوام بگم اینو بگم هر کسی خوشبختیشو تو یه چیزی می بینه باید بگردی ببینی چیو میخوای واسه آیندت ؟ هر کی پزشک میشه خوشبخت نیست هر کی هم خانه دار میشه بدبخت نیست
> مثلا میگم مامان من دبیره و خب کارش زیاده ولی در کنارش داره معماری هم میخونه و هر وقت ازش میپرسم برگردی عقب حاضری خانه دار باشی و کار نکنی ؟و همیشه میگه راضیم و در مقابل یکی از آشنا هست هر کاریش کنی حاضر نیست کار کنه و ترجیح میده وقتشو با بچه هاش و همسر بگذرونه 
> باید ببینی هدفت چیه و از زندگی چی میخوای در واقع هدف چیزیه که به زندگیت معنا میده و تورو به شوق میاره 
> پ.ن:اگه نظر منو بخوای من میگم یه زن باید کار کنه و دستش تو جیب خودش باشه شاید شاید یه وقتی اصلا موقعیتش پیش نیومد ازدواج کنی میخوای چیکار کنی؟ میخوای سر بار پدر و مادرت باشی تا آخر عمر؟اگه بالفرض ازدواج کردی و طرفت حاضر نبود یه قرون پول بهت بده به خودت برسی چی؟بهتر نیست خودت پول داشته باشی؟
> ایشالله که بفهمی چی میخوای و موفق باشی 
> امیدوارم حرفام مفید باشه برات


ولی شیوا جان آدم میتونه قبل ازدواج بفهمه کی خسیس نیست... اگه یکی دوستت داشته باشه هر چی داره به پات میریزه‌.... ولی یک زن خسته و شاید افسرده شاغلو دوست که نداره هیچ، بهشم میگی هر چی میخوای از حقوق خودت بخر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام عزیزم
> خب عقاید هر کسی متفاوته من آدمای زیادی دیدم که شاغلن ولی زندگی شاد و هیجان انگیزی دارن و در مقابل خانم های خانه داری هستن که راضی نیستن از وضعیتشون در کل میخوام بگم اینو بگم هر کسی خوشبختیشو تو یه چیزی می بینه باید بگردی ببینی چیو میخوای واسه آیندت ؟ هر کی پزشک میشه خوشبخت نیست هر کی هم خانه دار میشه بدبخت نیست
> مثلا میگم مامان من دبیره و خب کارش زیاده ولی در کنارش داره معماری هم میخونه و هر وقت ازش میپرسم برگردی عقب حاضری خانه دار باشی و کار نکنی ؟و همیشه میگه راضیم و در مقابل یکی از آشنا هست هر کاریش کنی حاضر نیست کار کنه و ترجیح میده وقتشو با بچه هاش و همسر بگذرونه 
> باید ببینی هدفت چیه و از زندگی چی میخوای در واقع هدف چیزیه که به زندگیت معنا میده و تورو به شوق میاره 
> پ.ن:اگه نظر منو بخوای من میگم یه زن باید کار کنه و دستش تو جیب خودش باشه شاید شاید یه وقتی اصلا موقعیتش پیش نیومد ازدواج کنی میخوای چیکار کنی؟ میخوای سر بار پدر و مادرت باشی تا آخر عمر؟اگه بالفرض ازدواج کردی و طرفت حاضر نبود یه قرون پول بهت بده به خودت برسی چی؟بهتر نیست خودت پول داشته باشی؟
> ایشالله که بفهمی چی میخوای و موفق باشی 
> امیدوارم حرفام مفید باشه برات


ولی شیوا جان آدم میتونه قبل ازدواج بفهمه کی خسیس نیست... اگه یکی دوستت داشته باشه هر چی داره به پات میریزه‌.... ولی یک زن خسته و شاید افسرده شاغلو دوست که نداره هیچ، بهشم میگی هر چی میخوای از حقوق خودت بخر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shiva80

> ولی شیوا جان آدم میتونه قبل ازدواج بفهمه کی خسیس نیست... اگه یکی دوستت داشته باشه هر چی داره به پات میریزه‌.... ولی یک زن خسته و شاید افسرده شاغلو دوست که نداره هیچ، بهشم میگی هر چی میخوای از حقوق خودت بخر


گفتم که عقاید هر کسی متفاوته ولی اینو بدون هر زن شاغلی هم افسرده نیست بستگی به خود آدم داره

----------


## مملی$r$

ب نظر من این بحث واقعا حیفه اینو باید تو دبیرستان هل واسه دخترا و پسرا مشاوره ها توضیح بدن بازم میگم مخصوصا دخترا چون یه تصمیم مهم باید بگیرن اما افسوس ک مسعله ب این مهمی نادیده گرفته میشه و اخر و عاقبتشم میشه طلاق هایی ک ن تنها زندگی خودشونو داغون کردن بلکه پای یک یا چندتا طفل معصومو ک وظیفشون بوده ک در کمال ارامش بزرگشون کنن رو میکشن وسط ...هعی چی بگم بحث مفصلیه

----------


## Shah1n

> سلاممم. میخوام  کمی دردودل کنم... نمیدونم از کجا بگم‌ ... من مدتهاست دارم به این فکر میکنم که آیا دوست دارم یک زن شاغل تحصیلکرده باشم؟ اوایل حرف دلمو انکار میکردم ولی الآن دارم میفهمم که نه! دوست ندارم... من هر چی دور و وَرمو نگاه میکنم حتی یک زن موفق و شاغلِ #شاد نمیبینم... همشون مجموعه کاملی از  خستگی ، دل‌مردگی شوق و شور زندگی نداشتن، و دیده نشدن و  محبوب و معشوقه نبودن  هستن... در مقایسه با اونا کلی زن کم سواد(مثلا دیپلمه، یا فوقش یه لیسانس ساده دانشگاه آزادی دارن و خونه‌دارَن) و انقدر شاد،سرزنده، و تو زندگی زناشوییشون مثل یه ملکه میمونن... اینجاهاست که می‌پرسم آیا من اینو میخوام؟ من خستگی ها، همسر کاملی نبودن ها، مادر خوبی نبودنو میخوام؟ به چه قیمتی؟! تا سال پیش اگه میدیدم کسی میگه کار و درس مال مرده و زن نباید زیاد خودشو با این چیزا خسته کنه و طرواتشو از دست بده، جبهه میگرفتم و میگفتم چه آدم جنسیت زده و اُمُّلی! ولی حالا خودم همچین عقایدی دارم....واسه همین الآن پزشکی برای من هدف نیست فقط یه آرزوی شیرینه که حاضر نیستم برای قبولیش تلاش خاصی کنم...‌‌ کسی هست که بتونه منو قانع کنه؟



این حرف شما برمیگرده به عواطف شما
ترجیح میدی وقتتو با بچه هات باشی و همسرت یا کار کنی و به جامعه خدمت کنی؟(البته بعضی شغل ها هستن که امکان هردو رو فراهم میکنن)
البته به نظر من پزشکی برای یک خانوم احساساتی و کسی که دوس داره با خانواده باشه اصلا مناسب نیست چون شغل سختیه(زیاد میشناسم مثلا دوستم پدر و مادرش پزشک بودن با پول زیاد اما آرزوش خوردن دستپخت مادرش بود یا رفتن بیرون با خونواده که فک نکنم الانم بهش رسیده باشه)البته تو پزشکی هم شاخه هایی داریم که فقط خانوما میتونن تحصیل کنن و از این جهت حضورشون در جامعه الزامیه
به نظر من سواد دانشگاهی باید باشه برای یک دختر امروزی (چه شغل پیدا کنه چه نکنه) چون دنیا با سرعت سرسام آوری در حال پیشرفته و هرچی سواد و علمت بیشتر باشه راحتتر میتونی با آینده تطبیق پیدا کنی و برای خانواده ت هم مفیده
میتونی به شغل های سبک تر فکر کنی که وقت زیادی ازت نمیگیره و مثلا اگه بچه دار شدی راحت از اون شغل دل بکنی و به خونواده ت برسی(مثالهاش زیاده مثلا معلم ابتدایی یا کارمند بانک و بیمه و یا شغل هایی که آدما کمتر سراغش میرن مثل نویسندگی یا نقاش و....(خلاصه هر شغلی که ساعت کاری مشخص داره و یا تو خونه انجام میشه))
گاهی وقتا موفق بودن تو یه شغل میتونه باعث احساس افتخار خونواده بشه و روابطشونو تقویت کنه و تو آینده اون خونواده تاثیر گذار باشه
پس اولا خودتو محدود نکن
ثانیا علاقه و آرزوی یک فرد فقط تو یه رشته خلاصه نمیشه علایق میتونه خیلی گسترده باشه و قطعا باز هم رشته هایی وجود داره که بهش علاقه مند باشی

----------


## ArweNN

سلام من درس خوندنو دوست دارم جدای از این که بقیه یعنی کل ادمهای منهای  من نظرشون درباره تحصیل چیه
چیزیه که ازش انرژی می گیرم و حالمو خوب می کنه درسته یه جاهایی خسته کنندست ولی اکثرا برام تجربه عالی ایه
به نظرم اگه نظر شما نسبت به درس علاقه مندی قلبیه نذارید فکرای منفی اذیتتون کنه 
همسری هم برای خودتون انتخاب کنید که به علاقتون احترام بذاره و سعی کنه تو این مسیر باعث پیشرفتتون بشه
واقعا وقت برای به خود رسیدن و شاد بودن و تفریح زیاده منتها باید مدیریتش کرد

----------


## Morvarid80

> ب نظر من این بحث واقعا حیفه اینو باید تو دبیرستان هل واسه دخترا و پسرا مشاوره ها توضیح بدن بازم میگم مخصوصا دخترا چون یه تصمیم مهم باید بگیرن اما افسوس ک مسعله ب این مهمی نادیده گرفته میشه و اخر و عاقبتشم میشه طلاق هایی ک ن تنها زندگی خودشونو داغون کردن بلکه پای یک یا چندتا طفل معصومو ک وظیفشون بوده ک در کمال ارامش بزرگشون کنن رو میکشن وسط ...هعی چی بگم بحث مفصلیه


دقیقا.... منم از همین عاقبت می‌ترسم که نمیتونم خوب تلاش کنم

----------


## be_quick

*تو هیچی کمتر از خانم فاطمه مقیمی نداری ثروتمندترین زن ایران و صد البته بی حاشیه ترین، وقتی مصاحبشو خوندم ازش پرسیدن چه پیشنهادی به خانمای جوان داری گفت: برنامه ریزی عزیزم برنامه ریزی‌‌! حتی خودش غذا میپزه و کارای خونه و ... و خیلیییی عاشق کارشه به نظرم زیاد به این مسائل ازدواج اینا فکر نکن چون اطرافیانت اکثرا یه جورین نباید فرمول درست کنی مثلابیشتر طایفه ما خانما خانه دارن و خیلی ناراضی چون واسه هر یه قرون باید دلایل خوبی بیارن باوجود اینکه پول هم دارن شوهراشون نه اینکه دست تنگ باشن، من خودم یکی روحیه به شددددددت مستقلی دارم جوری که الآن هم نمیذارم پدرم بهم پول بده چه برسه به بقیه ، اگه ندیدی تو فامیلاتون تو اولیش باش هم زندگی مشترک خوب هم زندگی کاری خوب.*

----------


## Morvarid80

> این حرف شما برمیگرده به عواطف شما
> ترجیح میدی وقتتو با بچه هات باشی و همسرت یا کار کنی و به جامعه خدمت کنی؟(البته بعضی شغل ها هستن که امکان هردو رو فراهم میکنن)
> البته به نظر من پزشکی برای یک خانوم احساساتی و کسی که دوس داره با خانواده باشه اصلا مناسب نیست چون شغل سختیه(زیاد میشناسم مثلا دوستم پدر و مادرش پزشک بودن با پول زیاد اما آرزوش خوردن دستپخت مادرش بود یا رفتن بیرون با خونواده که فک نکنم الانم بهش رسیده باشه)البته تو پزشکی هم شاخه هایی داریم که فقط خانوما میتونن تحصیل کنن و از این جهت حضورشون در جامعه الزامیه
> به نظر من سواد دانشگاهی باید باشه برای یک دختر امروزی (چه شغل پیدا کنه چه نکنه) چون دنیا با سرعت سرسام آوری در حال پیشرفته و هرچی سواد و علمت بیشتر باشه راحتتر میتونی با آینده تطبیق پیدا کنی و برای خانواده ت هم مفیده
> میتونی به شغل های سبک تر فکر کنی که وقت زیادی ازت نمیگیره و مثلا اگه بچه دار شدی راحت از اون شغل دل بکنی و به خونواده ت برسی(مثالهاش زیاده مثلا معلم ابتدایی یا کارمند بانک و بیمه و یا شغل هایی که آدما کمتر سراغش میرن مثل نویسندگی یا نقاش و....(خلاصه هر شغلی که ساعت کاری مشخص داره و یا تو خونه انجام میشه))
> گاهی وقتا موفق بودن تو یه شغل میتونه باعث احساس افتخار خونواده بشه و روابطشونو تقویت کنه و تو آینده اون خونواده تاثیر گذار باشه
> پس اولا خودتو محدود نکن
> ثانیا علاقه و آرزوی یک فرد فقط تو یه رشته خلاصه نمیشه علایق میتونه خیلی گسترده باشه و قطعا باز هم رشته هایی وجود داره که بهش علاقه مند باشی


راستش یه روحیه کمال طلبی دارم دارم که نمیزاره این کارو کنم‌.‌‌ حس میکنم از هرچیزی بهترینش باید برای من باشه... بهترین رشته بهترین پول بهترین زندگی خانوادگی

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام من درس خوندنو دوست دارم جدای از این که بقیه یعنی کل ادمهای منهای  من نظرشون درباره تحصیل چیه
> چیزیه که ازش انرژی می گیرم و حالمو خوب می کنه درسته یه جاهایی خسته کنندست ولی اکثرا برام تجربه عالی ایه
> به نظرم اگه نظر شما نسبت به درس علاقه مندی قلبیه نذارید فکرای منفی اذیتتون کنه 
> همسری هم برای خودتون انتخاب کنید که به علاقتون احترام بذاره و سعی کنه تو این مسیر باعث پیشرفتتون بشه
> واقعا وقت برای به خود رسیدن و شاد بودن و تفریح زیاده منتها باید مدیریتش کرد


واقعا منم تا آبان سال پیش اینجوری بودم.... ولی هر چی جلوتر میرم نظرم عوض میشه... نمیدونم کلاس چندمی ولی حتما میدونی درس خوندن قرار نیست همیشه عشقی و لذت بخش باشه

----------


## Morvarid80

> *تو هیچی کمتر از خانم فاطمه مقیمی نداری ثروتمندترین زن ایران و صد البته بی حاشیه ترین، وقتی مصاحبشو خوندم ازش پرسیدن چه پیشنهادی به خانمای جوان داری گفت: برنامه ریزی عزیزم برنامه ریزی‌‌! حتی خودش غذا میپزه و کارای خونه و ... و خیلیییی عاشق کارشه به نظرم زیاد به این مسائل ازدواج اینا فکر نکن چون اطرافیانت اکثرا یه جورین نباید فرمول درست کنی مثلابیشتر طایفه ما خانما خانه دارن و خیلی ناراضی چون واسه هر یه قرون باید دلایل خوبی بیارن باوجود اینکه پول هم دارن شوهراشون نه اینکه دست تنگ باشن، من خودم یکی روحیه به شددددددت مستقلی دارم جوری که الآن هم نمیذارم پدرم بهم پول بده چه برسه به بقیه ، اگه ندیدی تو فامیلاتون تو اولیش باش هم زندگی مشترک خوب هم زندگی کاری خوب.*


چه انرژی مثبت فوق‌العاده ای تو پیام تو بود دختر ... ممنونم ازن  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Morvarid80


چه انرژی مثبت فوق‌العاده ای تو پیام تو بود دختر ... ممنونم ازن 


خواهش میکنم عزیزدلم اینم لینکش ،
https://amirhemmati.com/%D8%B2%D9%86...-%D8%B2%D9%86/*

----------


## ArweNN

> واقعا منم تا آبان سال پیش اینجوری بودم.... ولی هر چی جلوتر میرم نظرم عوض میشه... نمیدونم کلاس چندمی ولی حتما میدونی درس خوندن قرار نیست همیشه عشقی و لذت بخش باشه


کلاس؟  :Yahoo (4): 
ببینید اگه منظورتون بازار شغلی و این چیزاست درسته یه سریا رشته های اینده دار تری انتخاب می کنن ولی کنار رشته مورد علاقشونم ادامه می دن
من خودم به شخصه تا حالا نشده درسم با هیچ چیزی تداخل پیدا کنه حتی تفریحم
مگه این که به دلایلی غیر درس خوندن حوصلشو نداشته باشم
اگر هم خستگی ناشی از درسه یا علاقه نداشتن به اون رشته
اون بحثش جداست
در کل ادما پیگیر علاقه مندی هاشون هستن مگر این که براشون زیاد مهم نباشه

----------


## mojtabay

من کلا در این موارد ، کم نظر میدم
فرمایش شما کاملا متین
این بحث که زن نباس کار کنه اشتباهه
خب بعضی جا ها نیاز به حضور خانم ها هست و نباشن کار پیش نمیره 
اما اینکه تا میگن زن برای کار ساخته نشده، و بعضیا میان جبهه میگیرن و .... کاملا اشتباهه 
و میشه گفت تا تا حدودی سرچشمش از عقاید پر اشتباه فمینیسمه
از این چیزا بگذریم چون بحث ایجاد میشه و... 
ببین ، میگی یکی میتونه نظرمو تغییر بده و این چیزا
اگه برای انجام کاری نیاز به انگیزه داری ، انجامش نده

----------


## mina_77

داشتن تحصیلات و شغل و استقلال مالی برای هر زنی واجبه
اما قبل از اون باید زن بودن رو بلد باشه
اینکه ۲ نوع غذای ساده رو بلد نباشی درست کنی
سال به سال اینه رو ندیده باشی و دستی به سر و روت نکشیده باشی
به اسم اینکه من یه زن شاغلم و لِوِلم به این کارها نمیخوره .... به درد لای جرز میخوره
اول زن بودن
دوم کار
اگر اولویتت این نباشه زندگی سالمی نخواهی داشت

----------


## Morvarid80

> من کلا در این موارد ، کم نظر میدم
> فرمایش شما کاملا متین
> این بحث که زن نباس کار کنه اشتباهه
> خب بعضی جا ها نیاز به حضور خانم ها هست و نباشن کار پیش نمیره 
> اما اینکه تا میگن زن برای کار ساخته نشده، و بعضیا میان جبهه میگیرن و .... کاملا اشتباهه 
> و میشه گفت تا تا حدودی سرچشمش از عقاید پر اشتباه فمینیسمه
> از این چیزا بگذریم چون بحث ایجاد میشه و... 
> ببین ، میگی یکی میتونه نظرمو تغییر بده و این چیزا
> اگه برای انجام کاری نیاز به انگیزه داری ، انجامش نده


حرفاتو قبول داشتم به جز تیکه آخرش... نیاز به انگیزه دارم.... درسو نمیتونم ول کنم‌.... اجتناب ناپذیره

----------


## Morvarid80

> داشتن تحصیلات و شغل و استقلال مالی برای هر زنی واجبه
> اما قبل از اون باید زن بودن رو بلد باشه
> اینکه ۲ نوع غذای ساده رو بلد نباشی درست کنی
> سال به سال اینه رو ندیده باشی و دستی به سر و روت نکشیده باشی
> به اسم اینکه من یه زن شاغلم و لِوِلم به این کارها نمیخوره .... به درد لای جرز میخوره
> اول زن بودن
> دوم کار
> اگر اولویتت این نباشه زندگی سالمی نخواهی داشت


مرسی نظر خیلی خوبی بود

----------


## the.lusifer

من آخرین باری که لوگ این کرده بودم توی این سایت رو حقیقتا یادم نمیاد .. نه که سر نمی زنم ، سر میزنم .. ماهی یکبار شاید.. ولی وارد نمیشم. چون اگه وارد بشم ، مشارکت توی بحث و گفت و گو ها خیلی آسون میشه .. و وقتی مشارکت توی بحث و گفت و گو ها آسون باشه ، همیشه یه چیزی هست که تورو وادار کنه که برگردی و واکنش بقیه به صحبت هات در فلان تاپیک رو پیگیری کنی ..‌مخالفینت رو متقاعد کنی که نه ! حرف من درسته ..‌و لایک ها و امتیازات مثبتت رو بشماری و ذوق کنی.. و در نتیجه تشویق بشی‌برای مشارکت بیشتر در سایر تایپک ها .
اما از این یکی نتونستم ساده بگذرم.. اونم در حالی که ساعت و ۳ و ۳۷ دقیقه صبحه .. و من صبح زود باید بیدار باشم برای رسیدگی به برنامه ای که ۲ روز ازش عقبم....
نمیتونم توصیف کنم که چقددر من رو ناراحت کرد خوندن این تاپیک و پست هاش... یک غمی که راستش هیچ وقت دیگه و هیچ جای دیگه تابه حال تجربه نکردم....
مروارید جان عزیزم ، مادر من یک زن دیپلمه است ...  اهل یک خانواده سنتی بودن و پدرشون بهشون اجازه ی شرکت در کنکور رو نداد.. مادرم بعد از حدود ۲۵ سال هنوز هم همچنان از مدرش به عنوانی مانعی در مسیر تحصیل و پیشرفتش یاد میکنه... اما من میدونم که این فقط یک بهونست... چون پدرم بعد از ازدواج ، به مادرم گفتن که اجازه ی تحصیل تا هر مقطعی که تمایل دارن رو دارن... ولی مادر من انتخاب کرد کرد درس نخونه...
پدرم در مقابل ، دکترای مدیریت بازرگانی دارن ، رتبه تک رقمی آزمون دکترا بودن ، رتبه دو رقمی آزمون کارشناسی ارشد و در آزمون کارشناسی (کنکور سراسری ) با این که فقط ۳ ماه مطالعه کرده بودن رتبشون حدود ۵۰۰ شد در گروه انسانی... در حال حاضر یک سِمَت مدیرتی بالا توی شرکت پالایش نفت دارن...
نمیدونم میتونی تصور کنی بزرگ شدن توی خونه ای با همچین ترازوی نامتوازنی چه شکلی میتونه باشه یا نه... من در تمام سالهای عمرم ، حتی در اوج کودکی ، مدام مادرم رو با پدرم مقایسه میکردم...
حتی در ساده ترین مسائل روزمره ، مثل طرز تفکر و یا رویکردی که هرکدوم برای مواجهه با یک مسئله ی ساده انتخاب می کردند ، شیوه ی صحبت ، ادبیات و حتی تُن صدا.
تا حدی که عبارات و واژه های زیبا ، مصداق ها و مثال ها و ضرب المثل هارو توی کلام پدرم می دیدم و می دیدم که چطور با چاشنی کردن نتایج آخرین تحقیقات ، به صحبت هاش اعتبار می بخشید.. و در مقابل ادبیات مادرم به نظرم بسیار معمولی ، ابتدایی و حتی گاهی سخیف جلوه می کرد .. و به جای نتایج آخرین تحقیقات ، حرف ها و تجربیات اقدس و شریفه و ملیحه و.. چاشنی صحبت های مادرم بود...
مروارید جان ، در دنیایی که با این سرعت به سمت پیشرفت در حال دویدنه .. در دنیایی که میلیون ها نفر در تلاشند که رخت کهنه ی تفکرات جنسیت زده رو از روی افکار ملت ها بردارند ... و از دولت ها میخوان که شرایط تحصیلات رو برای دختران فراهم بکنند ..‌ و زنان رو تشویق می کنند و میگند که ریاضی و فیزیک و نجوم مختص مردان نیست .. و مردان رو تشویق میکنند که در تربیت فرزندها بیشتر مشارکت کنند و فریاد می زنن که آشپزی ، جلوه از فرهنگ ، هنر و تاریخ یک ملته .. چیزی فراتر از وسیله ایه برای سیر شدن و بلد بودنش وظیفه ی یک زن نیست ...
.در دنیایی که داره به این سمت و سو میره مروارید جان ، بدون که روزی فرزندتو پاشو توی مدرسه میزاره ،  داستانهای زیادی قراره درباره ی مادران شاغل ، زحمت کش و موفق رو از زبان دوستاش بشنوه... مادرلنی که مدام در سفر کاری هستن ، و یا بعد از به اتمام رسدندن یک پروژه ی سنگین و نفس گیر به خودشون استراحت دادن و به تعطیلات رفتن ...مادرانی که قدرتمندن ، مادرانی که در سازمان ها و شرکت های بزرگ در جایگاه تصمیم گیرنده قرار دارند و تاثیر گذارند ، خواه روی سلامتی سایر افراد جامعه (پزشک ، دندانپزشک ، داروساز ، پرستار ، فیزیوتراپ و ...)، روی تحصیلشون(معلم ، استاد دانشگاه ،نویسنده و....) ، روی سبک زندگیشون (مهندسی ، فیزیک ، ریاضیات و....) و روی هزاران هزار ابعاد پیدا و پنهان دیگه...
و بدون که فرزندت قراره مقایسه ات کنه....
این بحث ، جای صحبت زیاد داره ... و متاسفانه این فضا هیچطوره نمیتونه ضعف و فساد سیستم آموزشی و حتی فرهنگی مارو جبران کنه...
من واقعا متاسفم که هنوز افرادی هستند که زن بودن رو در بلد بودن دو نوع غذای ساده تعریف می کنند و لنقدر این موجود درنظرشون ضعیف و محدوده که از پس دونوع غدای ساده ، در کنار تحصیلات و شغل نمیتونه بربیاد....
من یک دوستی داشتم دوران دبیرستان ، که پدر و مادرش هردو پزشک بودن..‌هردو هم پزشک عمومی .. یه روز که از قبل من رو دعوت کرده بود برایناهار به خونشون ، بعد از مدرسه سوار ماشین راننده ی خوصوصیشون ( بله .. یه آقایی بودن که علاوه بر کارکردن در تاکسیرانی دراستخدام این خانواده هم بودن .. وظیفه ی بردن و آوردن دوست من به مدرسه به عهده ایشون بود و همچنین هروقت این خانواده جایی میخواستن برن ، و یا دخترشون رو جایی میخواست بفرستن تماس میگرفتن با این آقا و ایشون چند دقیقه بعد دم در خونه می بود..) شدیم و رفتیم خونشون...
اون رورصبح مادر دوستم سرکار بود و به جاش پدرش برامون ناهار درست کرده بود.... شما ببین تفاوت طرز تفکر و رویکرد یک مرد تحصیلکرده رو ...
یادمه حتی شب قبل دوستم به من پیام داده بودو گفت که بابام گفت ازت بپرسم فلان غذارو بیشتر دوست داری یا بهمان غذارو....
بعد ناهار اومدم تعارف بزنم گفتم به دوستم بیا باهم ظرفارو بشوریم ... گفت ما ظرف نمیشوریم ! صبح که بیدار میشیم در ماشین ظرف شویی رو باز میکنیم و تا شب هرچی ظرف کثیف کردیم میزاریم تو ماشین ، شب قبل خواب درشو میبندیم و روشنش میکنیم .. بعد که بیدار میشیم ظرفای تمیزو درمیاریم و دوباره همین روتین... 
به جرات میتونم بگم که ۹۰ درصد آقایون ایرانی احتمالا هیچ وقت همچین روتینی رو تائید نخواهند کرد ؛ با اینکه کاملا منطقی و منصفانه و عقلانیه .. اما یا استریوتایپ های زن خوب خانه دار متفاوته....
با اینحال ، میزان مشارکت و همدلی  که سایر افراد این خانواده به واسطه مشغله های زن خونه به خرج میدادن ستودنی بود.... 
همین دوستم یکبار تعریف کرد که یک خانمی آخر هرهفته میان خونشون و مادرشون رو ماساژ میدن  :Yahoo (1): 
من شخصا هیچ وقت نگران  بلد بودن دو نوع غذای ساده (!) نظافت و سایر کارهای اینچنینی در آینده برام دغدغه نبوده ... چون ایده آل ذهنیم همیشه این بوده که به درجه ای از استقلال ذهنی و مالی خواهم رسید ، که یک نفر رو برای انجام این امورات در خونه م استخدام خواهم کرد.
من به تصمیمت انتخابت برای روش زندگیت در آینده احترام میزارم.. اما  بد نیست گاهی به این موضوع فکر بکنی که ، اگر اولویتت تشکیل زندگی مشترک هستش .. و قصد ادانه تحصیل نداری ، با همسر آینده ت قراره کجا و در چه فضایی آشنا بشی ؟ اگه محیط آکادمیک بستر مناسبی برای پیدا کردن افرادی که برای علم ارزش قائلند و به دنبال پیشرفت هستند و پشتکار دارن، نیست ، پس کجا مناسبه ؟ میدونی که با هرچه وابسته تر بودن به خانوادت ، اختیارات اون هارو هم برای تصمیم گیری برای همسر آیندت رو هم افزایش میدی ؟...
بچه ها کتاب بخونید... کتاب بخونید... خواهش میکنم کتاب بخونید... فیلم ببینید ... سینمای غرب رو تماشا کنید ، مستند ببینید ، معاشرت کنید، درس بخونید حتی اگه ایده آلتون تشکیل زندگی مشترک و فرزندآوریه ... زبان بخونید.. سفر کنید...
این چندتا پیچ اینستاگرام رو در آخر میخوام معرفی کنم... با اینکه میدونم خلاف قوانین اینجاست .. ولی واقعا دلم نمیاد معرفی نکنم :
anoushaa_
Behnazbargozide
Tara.bkht
tamilap
Farahmand_alipour
Shabnamhsn
این پیج ها باز هستند برای تماشای اغلب محتواشون لازم نیست که اکانت اینستاگرام داشته باشید ..‌ولی اگه اکانت داری ، پیج آخر رو هایلایت inspriation ش رو نگاه کن حتما عزیزم..
برات آرزوی موفقیت میکنم ... و بدون که خیلی نامحدود تر از اونچیزی هستی که تصور میکنی ...

----------


## .khosro.

چون شما فقط از بیرون قضیه رو نگاه میکنی، درسته که اون لحظه میبینی زنای خونه دار شاد و خرم دور هم نشستن دارن غیبت میکنن :Yahoo (4):  ولی همونا تو زندگیشون واسه صد تومن دستشون درازه پیش شوهرشون، حالا خدا نکنه اون شوهره آدم نامرد و... باشه دیگه خیلی راحت اذیت میکنه و حتی صیغه و زن مجدد گرفتن و...از لحاظ شرعی و قانونی هم مشکلی نداره این کارش

مورد دیگه اینکه معمولا خواستگارایی که واسه زن شاغل میاد خوش فکر تو و باسوادترن چون حداقل با این قضیه کنار اومدن که زنشون بیرون خونه کار میکنه، صد البته که در مثل مناقشه نیست و ممکنه همیشه اینطور نباشه

دیگه حال ندارم بنویسم ، صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند

----------


## anis79

منم گاها فکر میکردم چه کاریه درس خوندن و‌ کار کردن وقتی میشه ازدواج کرد و با پول یکی دیگه زندگی کرد
ازدواج ها کم شده ازدواج های موفق خیلی کمتر 
کار کردن استقلال مالی به داشتن روحیه خوب کمک میکنه
کار خونه هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه هر چقدر بشوری بسابی بپزی هنوز کار هست و فوق العاده فرسایشی 
اینجور هم نیس هر زن شاغلی بچهاش کمبود داشته باشن
من مادر نداشتم بزرگ شدم درس خوندم اشپزی کردم لباسای بقیه رو اتو کردم پتو شستم خونه رو مرتب کردم تمیز کردم و..... کلی کار خونه انجام دادم از سن خیلی پایین خسته کنندس کار خونه واقعا خسته کنندس در کنارش حتما باید ی فعالیت دیگه هم باشه نمیگم حتما شغل ی فعالیت نقاشی باشگاه رفتن یا هرچی
اولش هم گفتم ازدواج کم شده تا کی میشه از خانواده پول گرفت چه داشته باشن چه نداشته باشن از ی جایی ب بعد خود ادم روش نمیشه
ازدواج هم پیش بیاد فک کن بخای بری موهاتو رنگ کنی باید ازش پول بگیری بابت صد تومن خرج کردنت هم سوال بپرسه ازت (ببخشید این قدر خودمونی گفتم )
تحصیلات اگاهی با سواد بودن انتخاب های عالی برای زندگی هستن اگر شرایطشو داری از امکاناتت استفاده کن و تحصیل کن حتی اگه یک خانوم خانه دار شدی یک خانوم با سواد باشی یک مادر با سواد

----------


## mina_77

> من آخرین باری که لوگ این کرده بودم توی این سایت رو حقیقتا یادم نمیاد .. نه که سر نمی زنم ، سر میزنم .. ماهی یکبار شاید.. ولی وارد نمیشم. چون اگه وارد بشم ، مشارکت توی بحث و گفت و گو ها خیلی آسون میشه .. و وقتی مشارکت توی بحث و گفت و گو ها آسون باشه ، همیشه یه چیزی هست که تورو وادار کنه که برگردی و واکنش بقیه به صحبت هات در فلان تاپیک رو پیگیری کنی ..‌مخالفینت رو متقاعد کنی که نه ! حرف من درسته ..‌و لایک ها و امتیازات مثبتت رو بشماری و ذوق کنی.. و در نتیجه تشویق بشی‌برای مشارکت بیشتر در سایر تایپک ها .
> اما از این یکی نتونستم ساده بگذرم.. اونم در حالی که ساعت و ۳ و ۳۷ دقیقه صبحه .. و من صبح زود باید بیدار باشم برای رسیدگی به برنامه ای که ۲ روز ازش عقبم....
> نمیتونم توصیف کنم که چقددر من رو ناراحت کرد خوندن این تاپیک و پست هاش... یک غمی که راستش هیچ وقت دیگه و هیچ جای دیگه تابه حال تجربه نکردم....
> مروارید جان عزیزم ، مادر من یک زن دیپلمه است ...  اهل یک خانواده سنتی بودن و پدرشون بهشون اجازه ی شرکت در کنکور رو نداد.. مادرم بعد از حدود ۲۵ سال هنوز هم همچنان از مدرش به عنوانی مانعی در مسیر تحصیل و پیشرفتش یاد میکنه... اما من میدونم که این فقط یک بهونست... چون پدرم بعد از ازدواج ، به مادرم گفتن که اجازه ی تحصیل تا هر مقطعی که تمایل دارن رو دارن... ولی مادر من انتخاب کرد کرد درس نخونه...
> پدرم در مقابل ، دکترای مدیریت بازرگانی دارن ، رتبه تک رقمی آزمون دکترا بودن ، رتبه دو رقمی آزمون کارشناسی ارشد و در آزمون کارشناسی (کنکور سراسری ) با این که فقط ۳ ماه مطالعه کرده بودن رتبشون حدود ۵۰۰ شد در گروه انسانی... در حال حاضر یک سِمَت مدیرتی بالا توی شرکت پالایش نفت دارن...
> نمیدونم میتونی تصور کنی بزرگ شدن توی خونه ای با همچین ترازوی نامتوازنی چه شکلی میتونه باشه یا نه... من در تمام سالهای عمرم ، حتی در اوج کودکی ، مدام مادرم رو با پدرم مقایسه میکردم...
> حتی در ساده ترین مسائل روزمره ، مثل طرز تفکر و یا رویکردی که هرکدوم برای مواجهه با یک مسئله ی ساده انتخاب می کردند ، شیوه ی صحبت ، ادبیات و حتی تُن صدا.
> تا حدی که عبارات و واژه های زیبا ، مصداق ها و مثال ها و ضرب المثل هارو توی کلام پدرم می دیدم و می دیدم که چطور با چاشنی کردن نتایج آخرین تحقیقات ، به صحبت هاش اعتبار می بخشید.. و در مقابل ادبیات مادرم به نظرم بسیار معمولی ، ابتدایی و حتی گاهی سخیف جلوه می کرد .. و به جای نتایج آخرین تحقیقات ، حرف ها و تجربیات اقدس و شریفه و ملیحه و.. چاشنی صحبت های مادرم بود...
> مروارید جان ، در دنیایی که با این سرعت به سمت پیشرفت در حال دویدنه .. در دنیایی که میلیون ها نفر در تلاشند که رخت کهنه ی تفکرات جنسیت زده رو از روی افکار ملت ها بردارند ... و از دولت ها میخوان که شرایط تحصیلات رو برای دختران فراهم بکنند ..‌ و زنان رو تشویق می کنند و میگند که ریاضی و فیزیک و نجوم مختص مردان نیست .. و مردان رو تشویق میکنند که در تربیت فرزندها بیشتر مشارکت کنند و فریاد می زنن که آشپزی ، جلوه از فرهنگ ، هنر و تاریخ یک ملته .. چیزی فراتر از وسیله ایه برای سیر شدن و بلد بودنش وظیفه ی یک زن نیست ...
> ...



امیدوارم به ایده آل ذهنیت برسی
اما بلد بودن دو نوع غذای ساده ضعیف بودن کسی رو نمی رسونه
برعکس
جبهه  مقابل این تفکر ضعف آدمارو نشون میده
درضمن استخدام کردن افراد برای شخصی ترین و ساده ترین کارهای روزانمون رو بهش ایده آل ذهنی نمیگن
گاهی اوقات یه شرایطی تو زندگی بوجود میاد که مجبور میشی خودت کاراتو کنی
میگی نه
از همین دوستت که یه نفر میومد ماساژ و کارای شخصیشون رو انجام میداد بپرس
ادمی که استخدام کردن دست کم خونه ی ده نفر دیگه هم میره کار میکنه دیگه
تو دوران کرونا آدمی که خونه ی ۱۰ نفر دیگه میره برای کار رو میارن خونشون؟
شما تو دوران کرونا و یا شرایطی از این قبیل برای عادی ترین کارای روزانتون چه پیشنهادی دارید ؟
به استقلال ذهنی و مالیتون میگید براتون انجام بدن ؟
خیلی تاسف داره که حرف‌هایی مثل من دست به سیاه و سفید نمیزنم ، من تو عمرم آشپزی نکردم و ....بشه مایه ی افتخار و ژست یه آدم
بهتون اطمینان میدم اون شخصی که به استقلال ذهنی و مالی رسیده هیچوقت برای انجام دادن عادی ترین کارای زندگیش محتاج دیگران نمیشه
از برج ۷ سالن زیبایی کار کردم
البته که خانومی با طرز فکر شما هیچ ارزشی برای همچین مشاغلی قائل نیست و قراره یه نفر رو در این حیطه استخدام کنه بعدها
اما برات میگم
برج ۷ دقیقا یک ماه از عملم گذشته بود و چیزی نزدیک به ۱۰-۱۵ کیلو وزن کم کرده بودم
وزن‌ زیر ۴۰ کیلو‌ رو تجربه کردم
اما با این همه نمیتونستم دیگه خونه و کتابخونه رو تحمل کنم ، کنکور اولم برای سال ۹۵ بود
خودت حساب کن چقدر خونه نشینی کشیده بودم 
هم کار کردم هم درس خوندم هم همه ی ارادمو گذاشتم وسط تا وزنی که از دست داده بودم رو جبران کنم
شاید درس زیاد نتونستم بخونم شاید خییییلی روزام کرنومتر ۲ ساعت و ۲ ساعت و ربع رو نشون داد
ولی اگر سر کار نمیرفتم همونم نمیخوندم من واقعا از روزمرگی دیوونه شده بودم
میرفتم سرکار میومدم خونه آشپزی میکردم همزمان یه لغتی چیزی دستم بود میخوندم
خیلی سعی کردم سه تاشو با هم هندل کنم
خیلی به خودم فشار اوردم
تو از اون آدمایی هستی که از فمنیست و جایگاه زن و این حرفها فقط یه چیزی شنیده ولی نمیدونه کِی و کجا بکار ببره
ضعیف زنی نیست که آشپزی میکنه اینو بفهم
حتی اگر اون تنها و تنها هنرش باشه
ضعیف آدمیه که استعداد و هنر بقیه رو به مسخره میگیره
ضعیف آدمیه که میخاد کاری رو فدای کار دیگش کنه و به هندل کردنشون با هم اعتقادی نداره

تو این تایمی که شما وقت گذاشتید و پست منو نقد کردید اس ام اس واریزی بانک برام اومده
حالا کی قویه کی ضعیف ؟
شما هر جا نشستی موفقیت خانواده دوستتو تعریف کن
منم از دستاوردای خودم میگم


رای منفی ابدا ندادم و نخواهم داد
نظر همه محترمه برام
پرخاشگری در شان من نبوده و نیست!

----------


## Maryam.mz

اشتغال برای خیلی از خانم ها یک حامی بزرگه ، شاید این رو شما متوجه نشید چون همه ی اطرافیان تون خلاف ش رو بهتون ثابت کردن
و این که خانم هایی که شما میبینید همه الان حداکثر 40 سال شون هست ، شاید کم سن و سال تر متاهل خانه دار هم دیده باشید اما خب هنوز خوب جا نیفتادن
علاوه بر این ، شما طرفدار استقلال مالی نیستی گویا ، شما فرض کن میری خرید از یک مانتو خوشت میاد و پولی ک همسرت هر ماه بهت میده هم تمام شده ، ایا اینطوره ک باید صبر کنی تا همسرت شارژت کنه ؟ خیلی چیز ها به دل یک زن خانه دار می مونه ، و این که ما آدم ها نیومدیم که کار های ساده بکنیم ، کسی که بتونه برنامه ریزی کنه و همه ی کار ها ش رو از روی برنامه پیش ببره و زمان رو تو دستش بگیره هم به همسر ش می رسه هم به بچه هاش هم به کار و زندگی ش
من کلی پزشک موفق می شناسم ک هم زندگی زن و شوهری شون عالیه هم تو کارشون موفق هستن 
خودتون باید ببینید از زندگی چی می خواید  ...
اما اگر الان آرزو ش رو دارید و ازش دست می کشید بدونید که روزی حسرت ش رو می خورید

----------


## Ali jk

ربطي نداره.. ذاتا خانومي ك داره تلاش ميكنه و باهوشه ميدونه ك نيازي ب مرد نداره.. واسه همينم زناي موفق مجردن
اينكه شاد باشي يا نه يا اينكه موفق باشي يا نه همش ب خودت بستگي داره

----------


## amir80

> سلاممم. میخوام  کمی دردودل کنم... نمیدونم از کجا بگم‌ ... من مدتهاست دارم به این فکر میکنم که آیا دوست دارم یک زن شاغل تحصیلکرده باشم؟ اوایل حرف دلمو انکار میکردم ولی الآن دارم میفهمم که نه! دوست ندارم... من هر چی دور و وَرمو نگاه میکنم حتی یک زن موفق و شاغلِ #شاد نمیبینم... همشون مجموعه کاملی از  خستگی ، دل‌مردگی شوق و شور زندگی نداشتن، و دیده نشدن و  محبوب و معشوقه نبودن  هستن... در مقایسه با اونا کلی زن کم سواد(مثلا دیپلمه، یا فوقش یه لیسانس ساده دانشگاه آزادی دارن و خونه‌دارَن) و انقدر شاد،سرزنده، و تو زندگی زناشوییشون مثل یه ملکه میمونن... اینجاهاست که می‌پرسم آیا من اینو میخوام؟ من خستگی ها، همسر کاملی نبودن ها، مادر خوبی نبودنو میخوام؟ به چه قیمتی؟! تا سال پیش اگه میدیدم کسی میگه کار و درس مال مرده و زن نباید زیاد خودشو با این چیزا خسته کنه و طرواتشو از دست بده، جبهه میگرفتم و میگفتم چه آدم جنسیت زده و اُمُّلی! ولی حالا خودم همچین عقایدی دارم....واسه همین الآن پزشکی برای من هدف نیست فقط یه آرزوی شیرینه که حاضر نیستم برای قبولیش تلاش خاصی کنم...‌‌ کسی هست که بتونه منو قانع کنه؟


ببینید اصلا مسئله اختیار در شاغل بودن یا در شاغل نبودن دختر نیست مسئله مسئله اجباره. چه بخواهید قبول کنید چه نخواهید الان درصد قابل توجهی از پسرا یکی از معیاراشون واسه ازدواج(نه دوستی) شاغل بودن دختر هستش . شما با شاغل بودن متناسب با شغلی که دارید از طیف بیشتری از کیس ها برای ازدواج برخوردار می شید مثلا شما اگر فرض مثال در رشته اقیانوس شناسی تحصیل کنید و استاد دانشگاه بشید طبیعتا پسری که معلمی می خونه شاید خواستگار شما نشه و پسری که هم رده شماست یا بالاتر بیاد خواستگاری . دوما الان با این وضع اقتصادی واقعا کار کردن فقط مرد جواب گو نیست حتما باید یه درامد دیگه ای در کنار درامد مرد باشه تا بشه به زندگی حداقلی متناسب با حقوق ) رسید .  الان شما تصور کنید خونه در محله ای متوسط در تهران متری 17 ملیون هستش ! دیگه پسر واقعا چطور باید بتونه خونه بخره ! در نتیجه حتما باید دختر  کار کنه.
در رابطه با زندگی با عشق و عاشقانه بودن هم باید عرض کنم حداقل تمام زوج های که من دیدم بعد از مدتی دچار روزمرگی شدن واقعا نمی دونم چطور عشق از بین می ره ؟ولی مهم اینه که از بین می ره !
در نتیجه حتما باید کار کرد چه مرد و چه زن.
حالا این رو من به کررات دیدم در شخصیت هایی که کلا زندگیشون کار و درس هستش دو طیف آدم هستش یه سری  از صبح تا شب کار می کنن تا به درامد برسن و از پس مخارج زندگی بر بیان اینا غالبا افسرگی دارن و شاخص قابل شناسایشون هم اینه توی تعطیلات خیلی خوشحال هستن .!
و یه طیف هم هستن عاشق کارشون هستن و از صبح تا شب کار می کنن اما با این تفاوت که کار و درس و بحث رو بخشی از زندگی می دونند یعنی وقتی شخص خودش رو در جایگاه کاریش تصور می کنه حس لذت می کنه به نوعی نیاز های درونیش ارضا می شه این طیف خیلی کم هستش و اینا هم از یه چیز رنج می برن و اون کمال گرایی هستش .
در هر حال همه دو طیف دچار روزمرگی می شن !
اصلا باید پذیرفت روزمرگی بخشی از زندگی هستش و همه چیز تکراری می شه پس شما هم بپذیر که عشق و عاشقی از بین می ره و در آخر آنچه مهم است حفظ زندگی به چنگ و دندون هستش. والسلام.

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir80


ببینید اصلا مسئله اختیار در شاغل بودن یا در شاغل نبودن دختر نیست مسئله مسئله اجباره. چه بخواهید قبول کنید چه نخواهید الان درصد قابل توجهی از پسرا یکی از معیاراشون واسه ازدواج(نه دوستی) شاغل بودن دختر هستش . شما با شاغل بودن متناسب با شغلی که دارید از طیف بیشتری از کیس ها برای ازدواج برخوردار می شید مثلا شما اگر فرض مثال در رشته اقیانوس شناسی تحصیل کنید و استاد دانشگاه بشید طبیعتا پسری که معلمی می خونه شاید خواستگار شما نشه و پسری که هم رده شماست یا بالاتر بیاد خواستگاری . دوما الان با این وضع اقتصادی واقعا کار کردن فقط مرد جواب گو نیست حتما باید یه درامد دیگه ای در کنار درامد مرد باشه تا بشه به زندگی حداقلی متناسب با حقوق ) رسید .  الان شما تصور کنید خونه در محله ای متوسط در تهران متری 17 ملیون هستش ! دیگه پسر واقعا چطور باید بتونه خونه بخره ! در نتیجه حتما باید دختر  کار کنه.
در رابطه با زندگی با عشق و عاشقانه بودن هم باید عرض کنم حداقل تمام زوج های که من دیدم بعد از مدتی دچار روزمرگی شدن واقعا نمی دونم چطور عشق از بین می ره ؟ولی مهم اینه که از بین می ره !
در نتیجه حتما باید کار کرد چه مرد و چه زن.
حالا این رو من به کررات دیدم در شخصیت هایی که کلا زندگیشون کار و درس هستش دو طیف آدم هستش یه سری  از صبح تا شب کار می کنن تا به درامد برسن و از پس مخارج زندگی بر بیان اینا غالبا افسرگی دارن و شاخص قابل شناسایشون هم اینه توی تعطیلات خیلی خوشحال هستن .!
و یه طیف هم هستن عاشق کارشون هستن و از صبح تا شب کار می کنن اما با این تفاوت که کار و درس و بحث رو بخشی از زندگی می دونند یعنی وقتی شخص خودش رو در جایگاه کاریش تصور می کنه حس لذت می کنه به نوعی نیاز های درونیش ارضا می شه این طیف خیلی کم هستش و اینا هم از یه چیز رنج می برن و اون کمال گرایی هستش .
در هر حال همه دو طیف دچار روزمرگی می شن !
اصلا باید پذیرفت روزمرگی بخشی از زندگی هستش و همه چیز تکراری می شه پس شما هم بپذیر که عشق و عاشقی از بین می ره و در آخر آنچه مهم است حفظ زندگی به چنگ و دندون هستش. والسلام.


نباید اینطوری بگین اگه همه چی بدون اختیار ما روزمرگی و یکنواخت و تکراری میشد دیگه زندگی انقدرا لذت بخش نمی شد و زود همه مون موقع سختی مرگو ترجیح میدادیم منم قبلا مثل شما فکر میکردم ولی اینکار احساسات و لذت رو از ادم میگیره . این تیکه از زندگینامه خانم فاطمه مقیمی هستش لطفا به اون قسمت توجه کنین که میگه هیچ روز من مثل دیروز نیست* *62 سالشونه از خیلیی جوونا سرزنده تر و سرحال تر هستن و {رنگ ماشینش هم صورتی هست}**گوشی تلفن را که می گذارد، می گویم:«در این سال ها هیچ وقت خسته شده اید؟»با بی تفاوتی می گوید:«نه، چرا باید خسته بشوم؟…» تماس تلفنی دیگری حرفش را قطع می کند.کنجکاو می شوم که بدانم روز کاری اش کِی شروع می شود:«روز کاری برای من معنی ندارد. من ۲۴ ساعت کاری را می توانم توصیف کنم.امروز یک ربع به سه صبح از خواب بیدار شدم، چون خیلی کار داشتم. اول که بیدار می شوم از کار خانه شروع می کنم.اگر شب وقت گذاشته و غذا پخته باشم که هیچ، وگرنه صبح زود آشپزی می کنم.»می پرسم که خودش غذا می پزد:«طبیعتا. من مادرم.، همسرم، و بعد بیرون کار می کنم. وقتی از خانه بیرون می آیمهم دفاتر کاری مختلفی دارم. شرکت من اینجا نیست. کار در اتاق بازرگانی مسئولیت اجتماعی ام است.من عضو هیئت نمایندگان و عضو هیئت رئیسه هستم. بنابراین مجبورم بخش زیادی از وقتم را اینجا بگذرانم.علاوه بر این، کمیسیون ها هم هست.صبح یک گروه فنلاندی آمده بودند که با آنها قرار داشتم.کار اداری روزانه هست. امروز ساعت سه همایش فساد اداری استه همه هماهنگی ها و مدیریتش را خودم انجام داده ام. هیچ روز من مثل روز قبل نیست.پنج شنبه ها هم در دانشگاه آزاد کارآفرینی و مقررات تجاری و صادرات و واردات تدریس می کنم.»دفتر یادداشتش را که ریز کارهای روزانه اش در آن نوشته شده، جلویم باز می کند و ورق می زند«معمولا شب ها یک و دو می خوابم و پنج صبح بیدار می شوم.»با این همه مشغله چطور از عهده مادری برآمده است؟ می گوید:«خُوب زندگی روال خودش را دارد. اگر این طور باشد، آدم نه باید ازدواج کند، نه بچه دار شود، نه تحصیل کند.من رشته ام مهندسی عمران بود ولی در چند سال اخیر کارشناسی مدیریت بازرگانی خواندم.دو تا کارشناسی ارشد گرفتم؛ یک ام بی ای و یک بازرگانی. برای دکترا دی بی ام گرفتم.همین طور دارم ادامه می دهم و هیچ کدام مانعی برای زندگی عادی ام نیست.»وقتی از مشکلات مادران جوان می گویم، بلافاصله جواب می دهد:«برنامه ریزی، عزیزم! اگر در کارتان برنامه ریزی داشته باشید،قطعا می توانید همه کار بکنید. من اعتقاد ندارم که باید روی یک کار تمرکز کنم و آن را تا آخر پیش ببرم و بعد بروممرحله بعدی. مگر شما وقتی نفس می کشید، غذا نمی خورید، وقتی غذا می خورید، چشمتان کار نمی کند؟من عادت کرده ام چند کاره باشم. همین الان که با شما حرف می زدم، چیزی می نوشتم،موبایلم را جواب می دادم و به کارهایم می رسیدم.هیچ وقت نمی نشینم جلویتان و نیم ساعت فقط با شما حرف بزنم.وقتی کارهایم را با هم انجام می دهم شاید بتوانم سه برابر فرد عادی کار کنم.خیلی از این چیزها با تمرین به وجود می آید.»
و در آخر بگم شاید بعضیا بگن یا حتی مشاورا بگن این چیزا چیه بهش فکر میکنین نزدیکه کنکوره ولی هرچند من اصلا به ازدواج فکر نمی کنم و نخواهم کرد ولی مروارید عزیزم خیلی سعی کردم خودمو جات بزارم  و بی منطق حرف نزنم طرز تفکرای ما میتونه به انگیزه شدت ببخشه یا کاهشش بده  و اصلا زمان هم نمی شناسه چه 9 ماه  قبل کنکور چه سه ماه .فقط اینو میگم از نمونه های خیلی خوب میتونی ایده بگیری و حتی از اونا بهتر باشی اگه بخوایی مثل اونا باشی  به مقام اونا هم نمی رسی باید خیلییی بهتر فکر کنی که یا به جایگاه اونا برسی و یا خیلی بهتر و فکر هم نکن همه بچه پولدارن  خیلیا خودساخته هستن . ولی رویاتو ول نکن هرچیزی جای خودش ،زندگی خانوادگی نمی تونه جای اینو بگیره و بالعکس . بعد از 6 ماه به مهمونی رفتم همان حرفا توی خانما  طبق معمول مثلا  میگن من میخواستم نویسنده شم من میخواستم کارمند بانک شم من میخواستم رستوران خودمو داشته باشم ولیییی نشد یا شرایط نبود یا همه چی شانسه  و هرکی یه سرنوشت و... میگم بیا از وبلاگ واست همه چیو اماده میکنم از اونجا شروع کن به نوشتن واسه نویسندگی و یا بابا بیا از مغازه اجاره ای شروع کن به غذا اماده و.... ولی چون انقدرررر از اون رویاشون زمان گذشته که دیگه درحد رویا مونده و شروع براشون مثل کوه کندن میمونه با یکی دو یا سه بچه.  و وقتی بچه هاشون درس نمی خونن باهاشون حرف میزنن میگن اخه میخوایی مثل من شی واسه هر تومنی دست دراز کنی پیش شوهر و اونا میگن اصلا این انگیزه پایدار باید باشه  برای بچه هاشون که همیشه با  دیدن وضع مادراشون درس بخونن... ولی خدایی اگه من جاشون بودم اگه انقد میخواستم دستم تو جیب خودم باشه 50 سالم هم بود میرفتم واسه کار علایق هم یکی نیس مطمئن باش ما حداقل تو 5 زمینه استعداد داریم ( اینو علم میگه)و شروع میکردم حتی از سطح صفر. دیگه  اکثرشون هیچکی اونارو به رویاشون نمی رسونه مگر واقعا اینکه بازم بخوان و یا بچه شون کاری واسشون بکنه ولی 90% بعدش میگن همون پوله خوبه  و راحته که بچه شون میریزه حسابش  دیگه حوصله به دنبال رفتن رویاشون رو ندارن و اینطوری با استعداد ها و رویاشون و ایده هایی که داشتن ولی عملی نشدن فقط با خودشون حمل میکردن برای همیشه از این دنیا میرن . رویاتو فراموش نکن علایقت فقط یکی نیست لطفا این سلسله معیوبو ادامه نده بعدش خدای نکرده تو هم به لیست اونایی که حسرت جزوی از زندگیشونه اضافه شی. تو جهان سومی ها بیشتراقایون کار میکنن و خانما فقط خونه داری ولی من تا اونجای که بدونم تو خارج از کشور اصلا اینطور نیس هردو شاغلن کمتر پیدا میشه مثل ایران. البته داره ایران هم تغییر میکنه ولی اینبار بخاطر فشار اقتصادی نه اینکه خانما بیشتر بیان اجتماع و فرهنگا و سنت ها به روز شه فقط  جبر اقتصادی تو بیشتر خانواده ها. الانم برو درستو بخون و به بهترینا فکر کن ولی ایده و برنامه ریزیو واسه زندگی بزار بعد کنکور و به خودت بگو اون موقع درباره ش کامل تصمیم میگیرم. ببخشید طولانی شد .*

----------


## the.lusifer

> امیدوارم به ایده آل ذهنیت برسی
> اما بلد بودن دو نوع غذای ساده ضعیف بودن کسی رو نمی رسونه
> برعکس
> جبهه  مقابل این تفکر ضعف آدمارو نشون میده
> درضمن استخدام کردن افراد برای شخصی ترین و ساده ترین کارهای روزانمون رو بهش ایده آل ذهنی نمیگن
> گاهی اوقات یه شرایطی تو زندگی بوجود میاد که مجبور میشی خودت کاراتو کنی
> میگی نه
> از همین دوستت که یه نفر میومد ماساژ و کارای شخصیشون رو انجام میداد بپرس
> ادمی که استخدام کردن دست کم خونه ی ده نفر دیگه هم میره کار میکنه دیگه
> ...



عزیزدلم  :Yahoo (1):  راستش من بعد از خوندن پیامت برگشتم و متن خودم رو یک دور دیگه  از اول تا آخر خوندم ... دیروقت و در اوج خوابالودگی نوشتمش و فکر کردم  شاید جایی حرفی زدم که الان یادم نیست...
ولی هرچی گشتم ندیدم جایی  نوشته باشم بلد بودن دو نوع غذای ساده ضعیف بودن کسی رو می رسونه .. اتفاقا  برعکس !! من گفتم که بلد نبودن دو نوع غذای ساده ضعیف بودن کسی رو  میرسونه... 
حرف من این بود ، که ما خانم ها ، و یا اصلا هرانسانی با هر  جنسیت و گرایش جنسی ای ... بسیاار نامحدود تر از اون چیزی هستیم که تصور  می کنیم ...پس چرا سقف دغدغه هامون باید انقدر کوتاه باشه ؟
...
در  مورد اون قسمت کرونا و ماساژ  :Yahoo (4):  ... والا این روایت مال چیزی حدود 2 سال  پیشه و من الان حقیقتا در جریان نیستم که وضعیت ماساژ مامان این دوستمون  چطوریه توی این اوضاع .. ولی چیزی که ازش مطمئن هستم اینه که طبعا همچین  خدماتی یک خدمات لاکچری و غیر ضروری محسوب میشه و نبودش خللی توی روند  زندگی ایجاد نمیکنه...
ضمن اینکه ، از نظر من تمیز کردن خونه ، پختن غذا  و شستن و رسیدگی به لباس ها و مرتب کردن فضای خونه شخصی تر از اپیلاسیون و  بند انداختن صورت نیست  :Yahoo (1): 
من ابدا قصد بی احترامی ندارم به شما و  شغلتون و یا اصلا هیچ شغل دیگه ... صرفا با این مثال خواستم دیدگاه خودت رو  طور دیگه ای بازگو کنم تا ببینی که تا چه حد بی رحمانست...
اون شخص  محترمی که توی بیمارستان وظیفه ی پاک کردن زمین از استفراغ بیمارها ، عوض  کردن ملافه های بیمارهای بی اختیار و سایر کارهای اینچنینی رو به عهده داره  هم در حال انجام شخصی ترین کارهای اون افراده آیا بیماری که به استقلال  مالی و ذهنی رسیده باید بلند شه خودش زمین رو پاک کنه ؟ آیا ما اگه به  استقلال ذهنی و مالی برسیم نباید بریم آرایشگاه ؟ آیا اصلا اون فردی که  تصمیم میگیره برای به فرض مثال اپیلاسیون ، بره آرایشگاه ... به این معنیه  که خودش از پس این کار بر نمیاد ؟ ..البته که برمیاد؛ صرفا انتخاب میکنه که  با پرداخت هزینه ، تایم کمتری رو صرف این کار بکنه و با سپردنش به یک فردی  که مهارت بیشتری داره ، کیفیت بالاتری دریافت بکنه... ضمن اینکه فرصت شغل  ودرآمد زایی ایجاد می کنه برای شخص دیگه ای .. چی بهتر از این ؟
والا من  هم دست به سیاه زدم هم دست به سفید  :Yahoo (1):  ظرف شستم ، آشپزی کردم ، جارو زدم ،  زمین رو دستمال کشیدم ، حمام شستم.... هر وقت اگه کاری لازم بوده ، انجام  دادم و این درحالیه که من توی منزل پدرم هم هفته ای یکبار خانمی میان که  وظیفه انجام این کار ها رو دارن ... شاید به همین خاطر گفتم ایده آل ذهنی  من همچین شرایطیه و درسته که از عبارت " ایده آل ذهنی " استفاده کردم ولی  راستش  منظور من بیشتر "پیشفرض ذهنی " بود و فکر می کنم پیشفرض ذهنی عبارت  درست تری میتونه باشه... چون این چیزیه که در تمام دوران زندگیم دیدم و توی  خونه ی ما و اکثر آشناها و اطرافیانمون هم اتفاق داره میوفته بنابراین به  نظرم آنچنان لوکس و یا غیرقابل دسترسی ، خارج از عرف و یا حتی ایده آل   نبوده هیچ وقت...
وجود همچین شخصی هم به این معنی نیست که قراره آشپزی  بلد نباشم !! : )) اتفاقا من در ستایش آشپزی گفتم که یک هنره و جلوه از  فرهنگ و تاریخ یک ملته و من خودم شخصا بسیار بسیار لذت میبرم از انجامش و  خیلی دوست دارم که در آینده در کنار شغلم این هنر رو به صورت حرفه ای  یادبگیرم .. حتی زمانی بود که شِف حرفه ای بودن یکی از گزینه های من بود  برای آینده ی شغلیم ! : )  ولی حالا به فرض محال هم من اگه یادنگیرم این هنر  رو و همسرم هم در آینده بلد نباشه و به فرض محال تر دورانی مثل دوران  کرونا دوباره اتفاق بیوفته و این وظیفه به گردن من و همسرم بیوفته ، باز هم  پیشفرض ذهنی من اینه که منابع گسترده آموزش آشپزی و پلت فرم های اجتماعی و  سایت ها و رسپی ها اونقدر روز به روز در حال گسترش و متوع شدن هستند که  تلاش من و همسرم برای استفاده از این منابع و تبدیل تئوری به عملی میتونه  حتی کلی خاطره ساز و هیجان انگیز باشه ... حرفم اینه که حتی همچین شرایطی  هم به نظر من شبیه به *بحران* نیست ... و من و همسر آینده م از پس گرسنه نبودن بر میایم ! ..
..
من  نه فمنیستم و نه هیچ " ایست" دیگه ای .. به قول یه بزرگی : یک فمنیست  راستین ، فمنیسم را انتخاب نمی کند ... برای او ، خود پرسش بی اهمیت است.
ضمن اینکه به نظرم هر عبارت ایسم داری با کمی مبالغه و غرض ورزی همراهه..
...
مینا  جان ،  تمااام صحبت های من توی پست قبلیم ، حول محور این موضوع بود که  عقیده دارم یک زن از پس هندل کردن هردو برمیاد... ومن نه استعداد و نه هنر  هیچ شخصی رو زیر سوال نبردم.... تمااام تلاش من و یکساعت و خورده ای که وقت  صرف نوشتن اون متن کردم درستایش فعالیت و گسترش مهارت های فردی و ابعاد  مختلف اجتماعی بوده ولی ظاهرا در انتقال پیام آنچنان موفق نبودم .. و یا  شاید هم امتیاز منفی که به نظرتون دادم باعث شد نتونید بدون جبهه گیری نظر  من رو بخونید ..
من فکر می کنم که من و شما هردو روی کلیات مسئله باهم توافق نظر داریم : ) با اینحال من همچنان با *نظر شما ( و نه شخص شما )*  در پست قبلیتون مبنی بر اینکه زن بودن با کار کردن دو مقوله جدا از همه  مخالفم ... مسخره نیست به نظرت که هیچ وقت احتمالا هیچکس مرد بودن رو با  کار کردن دو مقوله جدا از هم نمیدونه ؟ : )
من 18 سالمه ..امسال دوازدهم  بودم و سال اول کنکورمه... با این حال بعضی اوقات فکر می کنم اگه پشت  کنکور موندم ، احتمالا به صورت دورکاری برای یک شرکت و یا سایتی کار ترجمه  مقالات انگلیسی انجام میدم و از این راه هزینه های کنکورمو میدم ..در حالی  که  میدونم پدرم نه تنها از پس تمام هزینه های کنکورم برمیاد ، بلکه  احتمالا سفت و سخت با این تصمیم من مخالفت می کنه و ازم میخواد تمام تمرکزم  رو روی درسم بزارم و ایشون هم بدون هیچ منتی هزینه های من رو کاور می کنن  ... ولی من میدونم که لذت خرج کردن پولی که خودت در آوردی چقدر شیرینه : )  لذت اس ام اس واریزی بانک... 
حالا شما اینو در ابعاد بالاتر تصور کن... توی  زندگی مشترک ، وقتی که حتی در بهترین و خوشبینانه ترین حالت ، همسرت از پس تمام هزینه هات بربیاد و بهت بگه  لازم نیست که کارکنی و من بدون منت هزینه های تورو تقبل می کنم ، باز هم  هیچ جوره نمیشه انکار کرد که اینکه خودت در آمد داشته باشی دنیای دیگه  ایه.....
عزیزم پست من ، در نقد پست شما نبود :Yahoo (1):  من فقط نظرم رو نسبت به  صحبت های استارتر گفتم و اگه فکر کردی که درحال نقد و یا کوبندن نظرت هستم و  حس بدی بهت دست داد ازت عذرخواهی می کنم ...
من هیچ اشکالی توی مخالفت  با نظر دیگران و یا استفاده از گزینه امتیاز منفی دادن نمیبینم ... ترجیح  میدم امتیاز منفی بدم ، و یا صراحتا با چیزی که میدونم اشتباهه مخالفت کنم ،  اما شخص مقابل  رو " تو " خطاب نکنم  :Yahoo (1):  و یا از عبارت هایی شبیه : "  بفهم " ، " اس ام اس واریزی بانک اومد برام همین الان ... حالا کی قویه ؟ "  ...
من خالصانه و از صمیم قلبم برای شما و برای خودم.. و برای همه ی  بچه هایی که به هرنحوی دارن تلاش می کنن که چند قدم فراتر بردارن آرزوی  موفقیت می کنم... :Y (518): 
و امیدوارم هم من ، هم شما در آینده ای نزدیک بتونیم از دستاوردهامون با افتخار صحبت کنیم  :Yahoo (1): 

_________
پ.ن : یا خدا چقدر طولانی شد : ))) وقتی میگم لوگ این نکنید ، به روایت تصویر .
دیگه شرمنده دوستان من دستم به کم نمیره : )))

----------


## Mobin.

> سلاممم. میخوام  کمی دردودل کنم... نمیدونم از کجا بگم‌ ... من مدتهاست دارم به این فکر میکنم که آیا دوست دارم یک زن شاغل تحصیلکرده باشم؟ اوایل حرف دلمو انکار میکردم ولی الآن دارم میفهمم که نه! دوست ندارم... من هر چی دور و وَرمو نگاه میکنم حتی یک زن موفق و شاغلِ #شاد نمیبینم... همشون مجموعه کاملی از  خستگی ، دل‌مردگی شوق و شور زندگی نداشتن، و دیده نشدن و  محبوب و معشوقه نبودن  هستن... در مقایسه با اونا کلی زن کم سواد(مثلا دیپلمه، یا فوقش یه لیسانس ساده دانشگاه آزادی دارن و خونه‌دارَن) و انقدر شاد،سرزنده، و تو زندگی زناشوییشون مثل یه ملکه میمونن... اینجاهاست که می‌پرسم آیا من اینو میخوام؟ من خستگی ها، همسر کاملی نبودن ها، مادر خوبی نبودنو میخوام؟ به چه قیمتی؟! تا سال پیش اگه میدیدم کسی میگه کار و درس مال مرده و زن نباید زیاد خودشو با این چیزا خسته کنه و طرواتشو از دست بده، جبهه میگرفتم و میگفتم چه آدم جنسیت زده و اُمُّلی! ولی حالا خودم همچین عقایدی دارم....واسه همین الآن پزشکی برای من هدف نیست فقط یه آرزوی شیرینه که حاضر نیستم برای قبولیش تلاش خاصی کنم...‌‌ کسی هست که بتونه منو قانع کنه؟


همسر خوبی نبودن ها؟ مادر کاملی نبودن ها؟ یه ضرب المثی هست . که میفرماید : برای یه سامورایی همه جا ژاپنه :Yahoo (4):  . ولی جدا از شوخی فک نکنم اگه هردوتون پزشک باشین مشکلی پیش بیاد . درسته مثل بقیه خوانواده ها نمیتونین وقت زیادی بزارین واسه بچه ولی طبعن اینجوری هم نیس که قید بچه رو بزنین . مثل یه سامورایی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حاضر.فقط.قبول




نباید اینطوری بگین اگه همه چی بدون اختیار ما روزمرگی و یکنواخت و تکراری میشد دیگه زندگی انقدرا لذت بخش نمی شد و زود همه مون موقع سختی مرگو ترجیح میدادیم منم قبلا مثل شما فکر میکردم ولی اینکار احساسات و لذت رو از ادم میگیره . این تیکه از زندگینامه خانم فاطمه مقیمی هستش لطفا به اون قسمت توجه کنین که میگه هیچ روز من مثل دیروز نیست 62 سالشونه از خیلیی جوونا سرزنده تر و سرحال تر هستن و {رنگ ماشینش هم صورتی هست}گوشی تلفن را که می گذارد، می گویم:«در این سال ها هیچ وقت خسته شده اید؟»با بی تفاوتی می گوید:«نه، چرا باید خسته بشوم؟…» تماس تلفنی دیگری حرفش را قطع می کند.کنجکاو می شوم که بدانم روز کاری اش کِی شروع می شود:«روز کاری برای من معنی ندارد. من ۲۴ ساعت کاری را می توانم توصیف کنم.امروز یک ربع به سه صبح از خواب بیدار شدم، چون خیلی کار داشتم. اول که بیدار می شوم از کار خانه شروع می کنم.اگر شب وقت گذاشته و غذا پخته باشم که هیچ، وگرنه صبح زود آشپزی می کنم.»می پرسم که خودش غذا می پزد:«طبیعتا. من مادرم.، همسرم، و بعد بیرون کار می کنم. وقتی از خانه بیرون می آیمهم دفاتر کاری مختلفی دارم. شرکت من اینجا نیست. کار در اتاق بازرگانی مسئولیت اجتماعی ام است.من عضو هیئت نمایندگان و عضو هیئت رئیسه هستم. بنابراین مجبورم بخش زیادی از وقتم را اینجا بگذرانم.علاوه بر این، کمیسیون ها هم هست.صبح یک گروه فنلاندی آمده بودند که با آنها قرار داشتم.کار اداری روزانه هست. امروز ساعت سه همایش فساد اداری استه همه هماهنگی ها و مدیریتش را خودم انجام داده ام. هیچ روز من مثل روز قبل نیست.پنج شنبه ها هم در دانشگاه آزاد کارآفرینی و مقررات تجاری و صادرات و واردات تدریس می کنم.»دفتر یادداشتش را که ریز کارهای روزانه اش در آن نوشته شده، جلویم باز می کند و ورق می زند«معمولا شب ها یک و دو می خوابم و پنج صبح بیدار می شوم.»با این همه مشغله چطور از عهده مادری برآمده است؟ می گوید:«خُوب زندگی روال خودش را دارد. اگر این طور باشد، آدم نه باید ازدواج کند، نه بچه دار شود، نه تحصیل کند.من رشته ام مهندسی عمران بود ولی در چند سال اخیر کارشناسی مدیریت بازرگانی خواندم.دو تا کارشناسی ارشد گرفتم؛ یک ام بی ای و یک بازرگانی. برای دکترا دی بی ام گرفتم.همین طور دارم ادامه می دهم و هیچ کدام مانعی برای زندگی عادی ام نیست.»وقتی از مشکلات مادران جوان می گویم، بلافاصله جواب می دهد:«برنامه ریزی، عزیزم! اگر در کارتان برنامه ریزی داشته باشید،قطعا می توانید همه کار بکنید. من اعتقاد ندارم که باید روی یک کار تمرکز کنم و آن را تا آخر پیش ببرم و بعد بروممرحله بعدی. مگر شما وقتی نفس می کشید، غذا نمی خورید، وقتی غذا می خورید، چشمتان کار نمی کند؟من عادت کرده ام چند کاره باشم. همین الان که با شما حرف می زدم، چیزی می نوشتم،موبایلم را جواب می دادم و به کارهایم می رسیدم.هیچ وقت نمی نشینم جلویتان و نیم ساعت فقط با شما حرف بزنم.وقتی کارهایم را با هم انجام می دهم شاید بتوانم سه برابر فرد عادی کار کنم.خیلی از این چیزها با تمرین به وجود می آید.»
و در آخر بگم شاید بعضیا بگن یا حتی مشاورا بگن این چیزا چیه بهش فکر میکنین نزدیکه کنکوره ولی هرچند من اصلا به ازدواج فکر نمی کنم و نخواهم کرد ولی مروارید عزیزم خیلی سعی کردم خودمو جات بزارم  و بی منطق حرف نزنم طرز تفکرای ما میتونه به انگیزه شدت ببخشه یا کاهشش بده  و اصلا زمان هم نمی شناسه چه 9 ماه  قبل کنکور چه سه ماه .فقط اینو میگم از نمونه های خیلی خوب میتونی ایده بگیری و حتی از اونا بهتر باشی اگه بخوایی مثل اونا باشی  به مقام اونا هم نمی رسی باید خیلییی بهتر فکر کنی که یا به جایگاه اونا برسی و یا خیلی بهتر و فکر هم نکن همه بچه پولدارن  خیلیا خودساخته هستن . ولی رویاتو ول نکن هرچیزی جای خودش ،زندگی خانوادگی نمی تونه جای اینو بگیره و بالعکس . بعد از 6 ماه به مهمونی رفتم همان حرفا توی خانما  طبق معمول مثلا  میگن من میخواستم نویسنده شم من میخواستم کارمند بانک شم من میخواستم رستوران خودمو داشته باشم ولیییی نشد یا شرایط نبود یا همه چی شانسه  و هرکی یه سرنوشت و... میگم بیا از وبلاگ واست همه چیو اماده میکنم از اونجا شروع کن به نوشتن واسه نویسندگی و یا بابا بیا از مغازه اجاره ای شروع کن به غذا اماده و.... ولی چون انقدرررر از اون رویاشون زمان گذشته که دیگه درحد رویا مونده و شروع براشون مثل کوه کندن میمونه با یکی دو یا سه بچه.  و وقتی بچه هاشون درس نمی خونن باهاشون حرف میزنن میگن اخه میخوایی مثل من شی واسه هر تومنی دست دراز کنی پیش شوهر و اونا میگن اصلا این انگیزه پایدار باید باشه  برای بچه هاشون که همیشه با  دیدن وضع مادراشون درس بخونن... ولی خدایی اگه من جاشون بودم اگه انقد میخواستم دستم تو جیب خودم باشه 50 سالم هم بود میرفتم واسه کار علایق هم یکی نیس مطمئن باش ما حداقل تو 5 زمینه استعداد داریم ( اینو علم میگه)و شروع میکردم حتی از سطح صفر. دیگه  اکثرشون هیچکی اونارو به رویاشون نمی رسونه مگر واقعا اینکه بازم بخوان و یا بچه شون کاری واسشون بکنه ولی 90% بعدش میگن همون پوله خوبه  و راحته که بچه شون میریزه حسابش  دیگه حوصله به دنبال رفتن رویاشون رو ندارن و اینطوری با استعداد ها و رویاشون و ایده هایی که داشتن ولی عملی نشدن فقط با خودشون حمل میکردن برای همیشه از این دنیا میرن . رویاتو فراموش نکن علایقت فقط یکی نیست لطفا این سلسله معیوبو ادامه نده بعدش خدای نکرده تو هم به لیست اونایی که حسرت جزوی از زندگیشونه اضافه شی. تو جهان سومی ها بیشتراقایون کار میکنن و خانما فقط خونه داری ولی من تا اونجای که بدونم تو خارج از کشور اصلا اینطور نیس هردو شاغلن کمتر پیدا میشه مثل ایران. البته داره ایران هم تغییر میکنه ولی اینبار بخاطر فشار اقتصادی نه اینکه خانما بیشتر بیان اجتماع و فرهنگا و سنت ها به روز شه فقط  جبر اقتصادی تو بیشتر خانواده ها. الانم برو درستو بخون و به بهترینا فکر کن ولی ایده و برنامه ریزیو واسه زندگی بزار بعد کنکور و به خودت بگو اون موقع درباره ش کامل تصمیم میگیرم. ببخشید طولانی شد .


https://hw1.cdn.asset.aparat.com/apa...27433-360p.mp4 مرتبط با متنم خیلی کوتاهه حتما نگاش کنین*

----------


## Morvarid80

> من آخرین باری که لوگ این کرده بودم توی این سایت رو حقیقتا یادم نمیاد .. نه که سر نمی زنم ، سر میزنم .. ماهی یکبار شاید.. ولی وارد نمیشم. چون اگه وارد بشم ، مشارکت توی بحث و گفت و گو ها خیلی آسون میشه .. و وقتی مشارکت توی بحث و گفت و گو ها آسون باشه ، همیشه یه چیزی هست که تورو وادار کنه که برگردی و واکنش بقیه به صحبت هات در فلان تاپیک رو پیگیری کنی ..‌مخالفینت رو متقاعد کنی که نه ! حرف من درسته ..‌و لایک ها و امتیازات مثبتت رو بشماری و ذوق کنی.. و در نتیجه تشویق بشی‌برای مشارکت بیشتر در سایر تایپک ها .
> اما از این یکی نتونستم ساده بگذرم.. اونم در حالی که ساعت و ۳ و ۳۷ دقیقه صبحه .. و من صبح زود باید بیدار باشم برای رسیدگی به برنامه ای که ۲ روز ازش عقبم....
> نمیتونم توصیف کنم که چقددر من رو ناراحت کرد خوندن این تاپیک و پست هاش... یک غمی که راستش هیچ وقت دیگه و هیچ جای دیگه تابه حال تجربه نکردم....
> مروارید جان عزیزم ، مادر من یک زن دیپلمه است ...  اهل یک خانواده سنتی بودن و پدرشون بهشون اجازه ی شرکت در کنکور رو نداد.. مادرم بعد از حدود ۲۵ سال هنوز هم همچنان از مدرش به عنوانی مانعی در مسیر تحصیل و پیشرفتش یاد میکنه... اما من میدونم که این فقط یک بهونست... چون پدرم بعد از ازدواج ، به مادرم گفتن که اجازه ی تحصیل تا هر مقطعی که تمایل دارن رو دارن... ولی مادر من انتخاب کرد کرد درس نخونه...
> پدرم در مقابل ، دکترای مدیریت بازرگانی دارن ، رتبه تک رقمی آزمون دکترا بودن ، رتبه دو رقمی آزمون کارشناسی ارشد و در آزمون کارشناسی (کنکور سراسری ) با این که فقط ۳ ماه مطالعه کرده بودن رتبشون حدود ۵۰۰ شد در گروه انسانی... در حال حاضر یک سِمَت مدیرتی بالا توی شرکت پالایش نفت دارن...
> نمیدونم میتونی تصور کنی بزرگ شدن توی خونه ای با همچین ترازوی نامتوازنی چه شکلی میتونه باشه یا نه... من در تمام سالهای عمرم ، حتی در اوج کودکی ، مدام مادرم رو با پدرم مقایسه میکردم...
> حتی در ساده ترین مسائل روزمره ، مثل طرز تفکر و یا رویکردی که هرکدوم برای مواجهه با یک مسئله ی ساده انتخاب می کردند ، شیوه ی صحبت ، ادبیات و حتی تُن صدا.
> تا حدی که عبارات و واژه های زیبا ، مصداق ها و مثال ها و ضرب المثل هارو توی کلام پدرم می دیدم و می دیدم که چطور با چاشنی کردن نتایج آخرین تحقیقات ، به صحبت هاش اعتبار می بخشید.. و در مقابل ادبیات مادرم به نظرم بسیار معمولی ، ابتدایی و حتی گاهی سخیف جلوه می کرد .. و به جای نتایج آخرین تحقیقات ، حرف ها و تجربیات اقدس و شریفه و ملیحه و.. چاشنی صحبت های مادرم بود...
> مروارید جان ، در دنیایی که با این سرعت به سمت پیشرفت در حال دویدنه .. در دنیایی که میلیون ها نفر در تلاشند که رخت کهنه ی تفکرات جنسیت زده رو از روی افکار ملت ها بردارند ... و از دولت ها میخوان که شرایط تحصیلات رو برای دختران فراهم بکنند ..‌ و زنان رو تشویق می کنند و میگند که ریاضی و فیزیک و نجوم مختص مردان نیست .. و مردان رو تشویق میکنند که در تربیت فرزندها بیشتر مشارکت کنند و فریاد می زنن که آشپزی ، جلوه از فرهنگ ، هنر و تاریخ یک ملته .. چیزی فراتر از وسیله ایه برای سیر شدن و بلد بودنش وظیفه ی یک زن نیست ...
> ...


خیلی ممنونم از جوابت با حرفات قدرت میگیرم :Yahoo (11):  اون خانم دکتر مامان دوستت واقعا یه ملکه به تمام معناست برای خودش  :Yahoo (1):   راستی:
درسته زن و مرد نباید خیلی اختلاف سطح داشته باشن،ولی تو مردا یه کنش غریزی  هست نمیگم درسته یا غلط اما همیشه دوست دارن برتر از شریک زندگیشون باشن. این خانواده که برابری کامل داشتن شاید مرد به قدر کافی راضی نباشه. اگه آدم حسابی نباشه میره با دخترای سطح پایین تر و قرتی تر به همسرش خیانت میکنه

----------


## Morvarid80

> چون شما فقط از بیرون قضیه رو نگاه میکنی، درسته که اون لحظه میبینی زنای خونه دار شاد و خرم دور هم نشستن دارن غیبت میکنن ولی همونا تو زندگیشون واسه صد تومن دستشون درازه پیش شوهرشون، حالا خدا نکنه اون شوهره آدم نامرد و... باشه دیگه خیلی راحت اذیت میکنه و حتی صیغه و زن مجدد گرفتن و...از لحاظ شرعی و قانونی هم مشکلی نداره این کارش
> 
> مورد دیگه اینکه معمولا خواستگارایی که واسه زن شاغل میاد خوش فکر تو و باسوادترن چون حداقل با این قضیه کنار اومدن که زنشون بیرون خونه کار میکنه، صد البته که در مثل مناقشه نیست و ممکنه همیشه اینطور نباشه
> 
> دیگه حال ندارم بنویسم ، صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند


همینشم که نوشتی خیلی ممنونم ازت
آره زنای خونه دار زیادی هستن که تنبلن و از وقت بیشتری که در اختیارشونه برای کارای پوچ استفاده میکنن، ولی یه عده از این زمان برای ارتقای فرهنگشون و مهارتای خونه داری و همسر داری استفاده میکنن که خب اینا برای خودشون و شوهرشون در حد یه نلکه ارزشمندن‌...
ولی مردایی که زن شاغل میخوان همیشه روشن فکر نیستن اتفاقا بعضیا آدمای داغونین که تو همون اول آشنایی میپرسن رسمی یا قراردادی؟ حقوقت چنده؟ بیمه؟ مزایا؟ خب اینا گدان... اینا به تواناییای خودشون برای ساختن زندگی و تامین مالی زن اعتماد ندارن یا شاید اصلا نمیخوان تو کلیشه ها بگنجن و خودشونو برای آرامش یکی دیگه فدا کنن.ولی از اون طرف بعضیا هم انقدر جنتلمن و قدرتمندن که اجازه کار و پیشرفت میدن به همسرشون و به سمت موفقیتای بیشتر هلش میدن

----------


## Morvarid80

> منم گاها فکر میکردم چه کاریه درس خوندن و‌ کار کردن وقتی میشه ازدواج کرد و با پول یکی دیگه زندگی کرد
> ازدواج ها کم شده ازدواج های موفق خیلی کمتر 
> کار کردن استقلال مالی به داشتن روحیه خوب کمک میکنه
> کار خونه هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه هر چقدر بشوری بسابی بپزی هنوز کار هست و فوق العاده فرسایشی 
> اینجور هم نیس هر زن شاغلی بچهاش کمبود داشته باشن
> من مادر نداشتم بزرگ شدم درس خوندم اشپزی کردم لباسای بقیه رو اتو کردم پتو شستم خونه رو مرتب کردم تمیز کردم و..... کلی کار خونه انجام دادم از سن خیلی پایین خسته کنندس کار خونه واقعا خسته کنندس در کنارش حتما باید ی فعالیت دیگه هم باشه نمیگم حتما شغل ی فعالیت نقاشی باشگاه رفتن یا هرچی
> اولش هم گفتم ازدواج کم شده تا کی میشه از خانواده پول گرفت چه داشته باشن چه نداشته باشن از ی جایی ب بعد خود ادم روش نمیشه
> ازدواج هم پیش بیاد فک کن بخای بری موهاتو رنگ کنی باید ازش پول بگیری بابت صد تومن خرج کردنت هم سوال بپرسه ازت (ببخشید این قدر خودمونی گفتم )
> تحصیلات اگاهی با سواد بودن انتخاب های عالی برای زندگی هستن اگر شرایطشو داری از امکاناتت استفاده کن و تحصیل کن حتی اگه یک خانوم خانه دار شدی یک خانوم با سواد باشی یک مادر با سواد


ممنونم ازت‌... خدا قوت... فکر کنم الآن خیلی کدبانو و تو کارای عملی با مهارتی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Morvarid80

> اشتغال برای خیلی از خانم ها یک حامی بزرگه ، شاید این رو شما متوجه نشید چون همه ی اطرافیان تون خلاف ش رو بهتون ثابت کردن
> و این که خانم هایی که شما میبینید همه الان حداکثر 40 سال شون هست ، شاید کم سن و سال تر متاهل خانه دار هم دیده باشید اما خب هنوز خوب جا نیفتادن
> علاوه بر این ، شما طرفدار استقلال مالی نیستی گویا ، شما فرض کن میری خرید از یک مانتو خوشت میاد و پولی ک همسرت هر ماه بهت میده هم تمام شده ، ایا اینطوره ک باید صبر کنی تا همسرت شارژت کنه ؟ خیلی چیز ها به دل یک زن خانه دار می مونه ، و این که ما آدم ها نیومدیم که کار های ساده بکنیم ، کسی که بتونه برنامه ریزی کنه و همه ی کار ها ش رو از روی برنامه پیش ببره و زمان رو تو دستش بگیره هم به همسر ش می رسه هم به بچه هاش هم به کار و زندگی ش
> من کلی پزشک موفق می شناسم ک هم زندگی زن و شوهری شون عالیه هم تو کارشون موفق هستن 
> خودتون باید ببینید از زندگی چی می خواید  ...
> اما اگر الان آرزو ش رو دارید و ازش دست می کشید بدونید که روزی حسرت ش رو می خورید


چیزی که همه از دیشب تا حالا دارن میگن اینه که زنای خونه دار دستشون جلوی شوهرشون درازه . ولی اگه زن و مردی واقعا عاشق هم باشن،مرده با عشق و میل قلبی پولاشو خرج خانومش میکنه و زنه از اینکه از همسرش پول و کادو میگیره نه تنها ناراحت نیست بلکه به خاطر داشتن این تکیه گاه محکم خیلیم خوشحاله و هم زن هم اون مرد هردو از این نوع تعامل لذت میبرن

----------


## Morvarid80

> ربطي نداره.. ذاتا خانومي ك داره تلاش ميكنه و باهوشه ميدونه ك نيازي ب مرد نداره.. واسه همينم زناي موفق مجردن
> اينكه شاد باشي يا نه يا اينكه موفق باشي يا نه همش ب خودت بستگي داره


خب از نظر من زندگی با جنس مخالف خیلی زیباتره! شاید شما نتونین زیباییشو حس کنین اما من میکنم‌ واسه همین میخوام هر دو تا مورد رو (مرد و موفقیت) در کنار هم داشته باشم

----------


## Morvarid80

> امیدوارم به ایده آل ذهنیت برسی
> اما بلد بودن دو نوع غذای ساده ضعیف بودن کسی رو نمی رسونه
> برعکس
> جبهه  مقابل این تفکر ضعف آدمارو نشون میده
> درضمن استخدام کردن افراد برای شخصی ترین و ساده ترین کارهای روزانمون رو بهش ایده آل ذهنی نمیگن
> گاهی اوقات یه شرایطی تو زندگی بوجود میاد که مجبور میشی خودت کاراتو کنی
> میگی نه
> از همین دوستت که یه نفر میومد ماساژ و کارای شخصیشون رو انجام میداد بپرس
> ادمی که استخدام کردن دست کم خونه ی ده نفر دیگه هم میره کار میکنه دیگه
> ...


دمت گرم... اگه میتونی همین آرایشگری رو ادامه بده. به گفته روانشناسا این حرفه روحیه آفرودیتی (شادی ، شور ج*نسی، زیبایی شناسی،لوندی)یک زن رو پرورش میده

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببینید اصلا مسئله اختیار در شاغل بودن یا در شاغل نبودن دختر نیست مسئله مسئله اجباره. چه بخواهید قبول کنید چه نخواهید الان درصد قابل توجهی از پسرا یکی از معیاراشون واسه ازدواج(نه دوستی) شاغل بودن دختر هستش . شما با شاغل بودن متناسب با شغلی که دارید از طیف بیشتری از کیس ها برای ازدواج برخوردار می شید مثلا شما اگر فرض مثال در رشته اقیانوس شناسی تحصیل کنید و استاد دانشگاه بشید طبیعتا پسری که معلمی می خونه شاید خواستگار شما نشه و پسری که هم رده شماست یا بالاتر بیاد خواستگاری . دوما الان با این وضع اقتصادی واقعا کار کردن فقط مرد جواب گو نیست حتما باید یه درامد دیگه ای در کنار درامد مرد باشه تا بشه به زندگی حداقلی متناسب با حقوق ) رسید .  الان شما تصور کنید خونه در محله ای متوسط در تهران متری 17 ملیون هستش ! دیگه پسر واقعا چطور باید بتونه خونه بخره ! در نتیجه حتما باید دختر  کار کنه.
> در رابطه با زندگی با عشق و عاشقانه بودن هم باید عرض کنم حداقل تمام زوج های که من دیدم بعد از مدتی دچار روزمرگی شدن واقعا نمی دونم چطور عشق از بین می ره ؟ولی مهم اینه که از بین می ره !
> در نتیجه حتما باید کار کرد چه مرد و چه زن.
> حالا این رو من به کررات دیدم در شخصیت هایی که کلا زندگیشون کار و درس هستش دو طیف آدم هستش یه سری  از صبح تا شب کار می کنن تا به درامد برسن و از پس مخارج زندگی بر بیان اینا غالبا افسرگی دارن و شاخص قابل شناسایشون هم اینه توی تعطیلات خیلی خوشحال هستن .!
> و یه طیف هم هستن عاشق کارشون هستن و از صبح تا شب کار می کنن اما با این تفاوت که کار و درس و بحث رو بخشی از زندگی می دونند یعنی وقتی شخص خودش رو در جایگاه کاریش تصور می کنه حس لذت می کنه به نوعی نیاز های درونیش ارضا می شه این طیف خیلی کم هستش و اینا هم از یه چیز رنج می برن و اون کمال گرایی هستش .
> در هر حال همه دو طیف دچار روزمرگی می شن !
> اصلا باید پذیرفت روزمرگی بخشی از زندگی هستش و همه چیز تکراری می شه پس شما هم بپذیر که عشق و عاشقی از بین می ره و در آخر آنچه مهم است حفظ زندگی به چنگ و دندون هستش. والسلام.


کاش من جز دسته دوم بودم!
حرفتون درسته چون ما آدما و روابطمون مثل سودوکو میمونیم وقتی من عدد۹ بشم بقیه عددای هم ردیف منم مجبورن که عوض بشم
روزمرگی.... اینو کجای دلم بزارم واقعا؟

----------


## the.lusifer

> خیلی ممنونم از جوابت با حرفات قدرت میگیرم اون خانم دکتر مامان دوستت واقعا یه ملکه به تمام معناست برای خودش   راستی:
> درسته زن و مرد نباید خیلی اختلاف سطح داشته باشن،ولی تو مردا یه کنش غریزی  هست نمیگم درسته یا غلط اما همیشه دوست دارن برتر از شریک زندگیشون باشن. این خانواده که برابری کامل داشتن شاید مرد به قدر کافی راضی نباشه. اگه آدم حسابی نباشه میره با دخترای سطح پایین تر و قرتی تر به همسرش خیانت میکنه


 :Yahoo (4): 
دیگه واقعا نمیدونم چی بگم...... 
دلم به حال پسرا سوخت یه لحظه...

----------


## Morvarid80

> *
> 
> نباید اینطوری بگین اگه همه چی بدون اختیار ما روزمرگی و یکنواخت و تکراری میشد دیگه زندگی انقدرا لذت بخش نمی شد و زود همه مون موقع سختی مرگو ترجیح میدادیم منم قبلا مثل شما فکر میکردم ولی اینکار احساسات و لذت رو از ادم میگیره . این تیکه از زندگینامه خانم فاطمه مقیمی هستش لطفا به اون قسمت توجه کنین که میگه هیچ روز من مثل دیروز نیست* *62 سالشونه از خیلیی جوونا سرزنده تر و سرحال تر هستن و {رنگ ماشینش هم صورتی هست}**گوشی تلفن را که می گذارد، می گویم:«در این سال ها هیچ وقت خسته شده اید؟»با بی تفاوتی می گوید:«نه، چرا باید خسته بشوم؟…» تماس تلفنی دیگری حرفش را قطع می کند.کنجکاو می شوم که بدانم روز کاری اش کِی شروع می شود:«روز کاری برای من معنی ندارد. من ۲۴ ساعت کاری را می توانم توصیف کنم.امروز یک ربع به سه صبح از خواب بیدار شدم، چون خیلی کار داشتم. اول که بیدار می شوم از کار خانه شروع می کنم.اگر شب وقت گذاشته و غذا پخته باشم که هیچ، وگرنه صبح زود آشپزی می کنم.»می پرسم که خودش غذا می پزد:«طبیعتا. من مادرم.، همسرم، و بعد بیرون کار می کنم. وقتی از خانه بیرون می آیمهم دفاتر کاری مختلفی دارم. شرکت من اینجا نیست. کار در اتاق بازرگانی مسئولیت اجتماعی ام است.من عضو هیئت نمایندگان و عضو هیئت رئیسه هستم. بنابراین مجبورم بخش زیادی از وقتم را اینجا بگذرانم.علاوه بر این، کمیسیون ها هم هست.صبح یک گروه فنلاندی آمده بودند که با آنها قرار داشتم.کار اداری روزانه هست. امروز ساعت سه همایش فساد اداری استه همه هماهنگی ها و مدیریتش را خودم انجام داده ام. هیچ روز من مثل روز قبل نیست.پنج شنبه ها هم در دانشگاه آزاد کارآفرینی و مقررات تجاری و صادرات و واردات تدریس می کنم.»دفتر یادداشتش را که ریز کارهای روزانه اش در آن نوشته شده، جلویم باز می کند و ورق می زند«معمولا شب ها یک و دو می خوابم و پنج صبح بیدار می شوم.»با این همه مشغله چطور از عهده مادری برآمده است؟ می گوید:«خُوب زندگی روال خودش را دارد. اگر این طور باشد، آدم نه باید ازدواج کند، نه بچه دار شود، نه تحصیل کند.من رشته ام مهندسی عمران بود ولی در چند سال اخیر کارشناسی مدیریت بازرگانی خواندم.دو تا کارشناسی ارشد گرفتم؛ یک ام بی ای و یک بازرگانی. برای دکترا دی بی ام گرفتم.همین طور دارم ادامه می دهم و هیچ کدام مانعی برای زندگی عادی ام نیست.»وقتی از مشکلات مادران جوان می گویم، بلافاصله جواب می دهد:«برنامه ریزی، عزیزم! اگر در کارتان برنامه ریزی داشته باشید،قطعا می توانید همه کار بکنید. من اعتقاد ندارم که باید روی یک کار تمرکز کنم و آن را تا آخر پیش ببرم و بعد بروممرحله بعدی. مگر شما وقتی نفس می کشید، غذا نمی خورید، وقتی غذا می خورید، چشمتان کار نمی کند؟من عادت کرده ام چند کاره باشم. همین الان که با شما حرف می زدم، چیزی می نوشتم،موبایلم را جواب می دادم و به کارهایم می رسیدم.هیچ وقت نمی نشینم جلویتان و نیم ساعت فقط با شما حرف بزنم.وقتی کارهایم را با هم انجام می دهم شاید بتوانم سه برابر فرد عادی کار کنم.خیلی از این چیزها با تمرین به وجود می آید.»
> و در آخر بگم شاید بعضیا بگن یا حتی مشاورا بگن این چیزا چیه بهش فکر میکنین نزدیکه کنکوره ولی هرچند من اصلا به ازدواج فکر نمی کنم و نخواهم کرد ولی مروارید عزیزم خیلی سعی کردم خودمو جات بزارم  و بی منطق حرف نزنم طرز تفکرای ما میتونه به انگیزه شدت ببخشه یا کاهشش بده  و اصلا زمان هم نمی شناسه چه 9 ماه  قبل کنکور چه سه ماه .فقط اینو میگم از نمونه های خیلی خوب میتونی ایده بگیری و حتی از اونا بهتر باشی اگه بخوایی مثل اونا باشی  به مقام اونا هم نمی رسی باید خیلییی بهتر فکر کنی که یا به جایگاه اونا برسی و یا خیلی بهتر و فکر هم نکن همه بچه پولدارن  خیلیا خودساخته هستن . ولی رویاتو ول نکن هرچیزی جای خودش ،زندگی خانوادگی نمی تونه جای اینو بگیره و بالعکس . بعد از 6 ماه به مهمونی رفتم همان حرفا توی خانما  طبق معمول مثلا  میگن من میخواستم نویسنده شم من میخواستم کارمند بانک شم من میخواستم رستوران خودمو داشته باشم ولیییی نشد یا شرایط نبود یا همه چی شانسه  و هرکی یه سرنوشت و... میگم بیا از وبلاگ واست همه چیو اماده میکنم از اونجا شروع کن به نوشتن واسه نویسندگی و یا بابا بیا از مغازه اجاره ای شروع کن به غذا اماده و.... ولی چون انقدرررر از اون رویاشون زمان گذشته که دیگه درحد رویا مونده و شروع براشون مثل کوه کندن میمونه با یکی دو یا سه بچه.  و وقتی بچه هاشون درس نمی خونن باهاشون حرف میزنن میگن اخه میخوایی مثل من شی واسه هر تومنی دست دراز کنی پیش شوهر و اونا میگن اصلا این انگیزه پایدار باید باشه  برای بچه هاشون که همیشه با  دیدن وضع مادراشون درس بخونن... ولی خدایی اگه من جاشون بودم اگه انقد میخواستم دستم تو جیب خودم باشه 50 سالم هم بود میرفتم واسه کار علایق هم یکی نیس مطمئن باش ما حداقل تو 5 زمینه استعداد داریم ( اینو علم میگه)و شروع میکردم حتی از سطح صفر. دیگه  اکثرشون هیچکی اونارو به رویاشون نمی رسونه مگر واقعا اینکه بازم بخوان و یا بچه شون کاری واسشون بکنه ولی 90% بعدش میگن همون پوله خوبه  و راحته که بچه شون میریزه حسابش  دیگه حوصله به دنبال رفتن رویاشون رو ندارن و اینطوری با استعداد ها و رویاشون و ایده هایی که داشتن ولی عملی نشدن فقط با خودشون حمل میکردن برای همیشه از این دنیا میرن . رویاتو فراموش نکن علایقت فقط یکی نیست لطفا این سلسله معیوبو ادامه نده بعدش خدای نکرده تو هم به لیست اونایی که حسرت جزوی از زندگیشونه اضافه شی. تو جهان سومی ها بیشتراقایون کار میکنن و خانما فقط خونه داری ولی من تا اونجای که بدونم تو خارج از کشور اصلا اینطور نیس هردو شاغلن کمتر پیدا میشه مثل ایران. البته داره ایران هم تغییر میکنه ولی اینبار بخاطر فشار اقتصادی نه اینکه خانما بیشتر بیان اجتماع و فرهنگا و سنت ها به روز شه فقط  جبر اقتصادی تو بیشتر خانواده ها. الانم برو درستو بخون و به بهترینا فکر کن ولی ایده و برنامه ریزیو واسه زندگی بزار بعد کنکور و به خودت بگو اون موقع درباره ش کامل تصمیم میگیرم. ببخشید طولانی شد .*


مثل همیشه جواب عالی کامل و دلسوزانه... من خوش‌شانس ترین آدم دنیا شدم بعد از اون تاپیک ثابت قدمان... به خاطر تو مریم ستی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Morvarid80

> عزیزدلم  راستش من بعد از خوندن پیامت برگشتم و متن خودم رو یک دور دیگه  از اول تا آخر خوندم ... دیروقت و در اوج خوابالودگی نوشتمش و فکر کردم  شاید جایی حرفی زدم که الان یادم نیست...
> ولی هرچی گشتم ندیدم جایی  نوشته باشم بلد بودن دو نوع غذای ساده ضعیف بودن کسی رو می رسونه .. اتفاقا  برعکس !! من گفتم که بلد نبودن دو نوع غذای ساده ضعیف بودن کسی رو  میرسونه... 
> حرف من این بود ، که ما خانم ها ، و یا اصلا هرانسانی با هر  جنسیت و گرایش جنسی ای ... بسیاار نامحدود تر از اون چیزی هستیم که تصور  می کنیم ...پس چرا سقف دغدغه هامون باید انقدر کوتاه باشه ؟
> ...
> در  مورد اون قسمت کرونا و ماساژ  ... والا این روایت مال چیزی حدود 2 سال  پیشه و من الان حقیقتا در جریان نیستم که وضعیت ماساژ مامان این دوستمون  چطوریه توی این اوضاع .. ولی چیزی که ازش مطمئن هستم اینه که طبعا همچین  خدماتی یک خدمات لاکچری و غیر ضروری محسوب میشه و نبودش خللی توی روند  زندگی ایجاد نمیکنه...
> ضمن اینکه ، از نظر من تمیز کردن خونه ، پختن غذا  و شستن و رسیدگی به لباس ها و مرتب کردن فضای خونه شخصی تر از اپیلاسیون و  بند انداختن صورت نیست 
> من ابدا قصد بی احترامی ندارم به شما و  شغلتون و یا اصلا هیچ شغل دیگه ... صرفا با این مثال خواستم دیدگاه خودت رو  طور دیگه ای بازگو کنم تا ببینی که تا چه حد بی رحمانست...
> اون شخص  محترمی که توی بیمارستان وظیفه ی پاک کردن زمین از استفراغ بیمارها ، عوض  کردن ملافه های بیمارهای بی اختیار و سایر کارهای اینچنینی رو به عهده داره  هم در حال انجام شخصی ترین کارهای اون افراده آیا بیماری که به استقلال  مالی و ذهنی رسیده باید بلند شه خودش زمین رو پاک کنه ؟ آیا ما اگه به  استقلال ذهنی و مالی برسیم نباید بریم آرایشگاه ؟ آیا اصلا اون فردی که  تصمیم میگیره برای به فرض مثال اپیلاسیون ، بره آرایشگاه ... به این معنیه  که خودش از پس این کار بر نمیاد ؟ ..البته که برمیاد؛ صرفا انتخاب میکنه که  با پرداخت هزینه ، تایم کمتری رو صرف این کار بکنه و با سپردنش به یک فردی  که مهارت بیشتری داره ، کیفیت بالاتری دریافت بکنه... ضمن اینکه فرصت شغل  ودرآمد زایی ایجاد می کنه برای شخص دیگه ای .. چی بهتر از این ؟
> والا من  هم دست به سیاه زدم هم دست به سفید  ظرف شستم ، آشپزی کردم ، جارو زدم ،  زمین رو دستمال کشیدم ، حمام شستم.... هر وقت اگه کاری لازم بوده ، انجام  دادم و این درحالیه که من توی منزل پدرم هم هفته ای یکبار خانمی میان که  وظیفه انجام این کار ها رو دارن ... شاید به همین خاطر گفتم ایده آل ذهنی  من همچین شرایطیه و درسته که از عبارت " ایده آل ذهنی " استفاده کردم ولی  راستش  منظور من بیشتر "پیشفرض ذهنی " بود و فکر می کنم پیشفرض ذهنی عبارت  درست تری میتونه باشه... چون این چیزیه که در تمام دوران زندگیم دیدم و توی  خونه ی ما و اکثر آشناها و اطرافیانمون هم اتفاق داره میوفته بنابراین به  نظرم آنچنان لوکس و یا غیرقابل دسترسی ، خارج از عرف و یا حتی ایده آل   نبوده هیچ وقت...
> ...


عزیزم به نظرم مامان خودتم کم ملکه نیست  :Yahoo (1):  چون یه روز در هفته اون خانومی که گفتی میادش. دم پدرت گرم که تلاش میکنه و رفاه اورده واسه همسرش

----------


## Morvarid80

> همسر خوبی نبودن ها؟ مادر کاملی نبودن ها؟ یه ضرب المثی هست . که میفرماید : برای یه سامورایی همه جا ژاپنه . ولی جدا از شوخی فک نکنم اگه هردوتون پزشک باشین مشکلی پیش بیاد . درسته مثل بقیه خوانواده ها نمیتونین وقت زیادی بزارین واسه بچه ولی طبعن اینجوری هم نیس که قید بچه رو بزنین . مثل یه سامورایی


ربط ضرب‌المثلتو نفهمیدم
اصلا اصل حرفتم نفهمیدم
مامانمووو میخوام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Morvarid80

> دیگه واقعا نمیدونم چی بگم...... 
> دلم به حال پسرا سوخت یه لحظه...


به حال کنش های غریزیشون؟یا به حال ناکامی هاشون؟کدوم؟؟؟
 غم زمانه خوریم یا فراق یار کشیم براشون؟

----------


## God_of_war

با این حساب من هم زنم  :Yahoo (15): 
 درسته پزشکی رویای شیرینیه که برا اندکی از جامعه حقیقت داره که اونها هم در حد انگشت شمارن به این گفته قران واقعا شک کردم اینکه میگه خدا اگه هدفی بده مسیر رسیدن به اون هدف و از اینجور حرفا دیگه خودتون بهتر میدونین واقعیت اینه پزشکی و دندان و‌ دارو و فیزیوتراپی سرابی بیش نیس هیچکسم نمیتونه برسه یکیو ندیدیم از جنس خودمون تو این انجمن به اون رشته های پزشکی برسه همش اون رستگار رو‌ مثال میزنن که اونم معلوم شد ریاضی فیزیکش فول بوده در ضمن مال ۷ سال پیشه الان یکی میاد اینجا میگه مثال های زیادی هس از همینجا بگم بهش شما یه نفر امسال از همین بچه های انجمن بیار که بالای ۳ سال پشت مونده و‌قبول شده من اسممو میزارم چراغ علی . دوران جوونیم تو توهم داره میگذره از همین حالا میبینم که ایندم موندم گوشه خیابون و با کارگری زندگیمو میگذرونم

----------


## Mobin.

> ربط ضرب‌المثلتو نفهمیدم
> اصلا اصل حرفتم نفهمیدم
> مامانمووو میخوام


بزار شفاف سازی کنم . ضرب المثلی که میگه عروس نمیتونه برقصه میگه اتاق کجه رو شنیدی؟ اینم همونه . یعنی تو اگه تلاش کنی . میتونی خونواده رو هم در کنار پزشکی ادامه بدی . ولی به این سادگیا هم نیس و اذیت داره . منظورم اینه خیلی ساده میاین شغل پزشکی رو از خونواده جدا میکنین

----------


## sina_u

حرفات از کم تجربگی هست.
کسی که تحصیل کرده یا فنی هست .... میتونه تصمیم بگیره چقدر ازش استفاده کنه.
کسی که مدرک تحصیلی داره  و یا کاریو بطور عملی یاد گرفته میتونه تصمیم بگیره وارد بازار کار بشه یا نه چقدر کار کنه تو چه محیطی کار کنه  و ...
ولی کسی که هیچ کاری بلد نیست و تحصیل هم نکرده این امتیازو نداره و باید به تقدیرش تن بده
از طرفی کسب دانش علمی و فنی  فقط از پل کنکور نمیگذره میشه با توجه به علاقه از روشهای مختلف در جهت یادگیری حرکت کرد
کسی که این امتیازو کسب کرده قدرت انتخاب داره  و آمادگی لازمو برای مواجه شدن با پستیو بلندی های  زندگی در آینده داره کسی هم که این آمادگیو نداره باید منتظر غافلگیریهای زندگی باشه

----------


## Mobin.

> با این حساب من هم زنم 
>  درسته پزشکی رویای شیرینیه که برا اندکی از جامعه حقیقت داره که اونها هم در حد انگشت شمارن به این گفته قران واقعا شک کردم اینکه میگه خدا اگه هدفی بده مسیر رسیدن به اون هدف و از اینجور حرفا دیگه خودتون بهتر میدونین واقعیت اینه پزشکی و دندان و‌ دارو و فیزیوتراپی سرابی بیش نیس هیچکسم نمیتونه برسه یکیو ندیدیم از جنس خودمون تو این انجمن به اون رشته های پزشکی برسه همش اون رستگار رو‌ مثال میزنن که اونم معلوم شد ریاضی فیزیکش فول بوده در ضمن مال ۷ سال پیشه الان یکی میاد اینجا میگه مثال های زیادی هس از همینجا بگم بهش شما یه نفر امسال از همین بچه های انجمن بیار که بالای ۳ سال پشت مونده و‌قبول شده من اسممو میزارم چراغ علی . دوران جوونیم تو توهم داره میگذره از همین حالا میبینم که ایندم موندم گوشه خیابون و با کارگری زندگیمو میگذرونم


ما یکی از همکلاسیامون داداشش 4 سال موند . اخرشم به زور دندون بقیت الله اورد . فک کنم قلمچی هم به عنوان قهرمان پیشرفت باهاش مصاحبه کرده . اما مطمعنن حتی پزشکی تهران ارزش 4 سال موندنو نداره بنظرم

----------


## Mobin.

اینم از مصاحبش که از کانون کپی کردم براتون

*قهرمان پیشرفت: علی‌محمد اشرفیان، از رتبه 14699 تا رتبه 1626* *سعی می‌کردم روی نقاط قوتم بیشتر تمرکز کنم و  در کنار آن، چند درس را که به آن‌ها علاقه داشتم، قوی‌تر کنم. برای  درس‌هایی هم که کمی با آن‌ها مشکل داشتم، مثل فیزیک، سعی کردم در همان حدی  که بلد ودم،نگه دارم*                                                                                            بازديد :  4,260                                      زمان مطالعه 4 دقیقه                                   چاپ                                                         



 
*قهرمان پیشرفت: علی‌محمد اشرفیان از مراغه*
*از رتبه‌ی ۱۴۶۹۹ سال ۹۶ تا رتبه‌ی ۱۶۲۶  سال ۹۸*


*علی‌محمد اشرفیان در یک نگاه* 
*شهر: مراغه (استان آذربایجان شرقی)* 
*سال‌های حضور در کانون: از اول دبیرستان و دو سال فارغ‌التحصیل به‌مدت ۶ سال* 
*رتبه‌ی سال ۹۶: ۱۴۶۹۹* 
* رتبه‌ی سال ۹۷: ۴۳۴۰* 
* رتبه‌ی سال ۹۸: ۱۶۲۶ 
*

----------


## asma80

> خیلی ممنونم از جوابت با حرفات قدرت میگیرم اون خانم دکتر مامان دوستت واقعا یه ملکه به تمام معناست برای خودش   راستی:
> درسته زن و مرد نباید خیلی اختلاف سطح داشته باشن،ولی تو مردا یه کنش غریزی  هست نمیگم درسته یا غلط اما همیشه دوست دارن برتر از شریک زندگیشون باشن. این خانواده که برابری کامل داشتن شاید مرد به قدر کافی راضی نباشه. اگه آدم حسابی نباشه میره با دخترای سطح پایین تر و قرتی تر به همسرش خیانت میکنه



دوست عزیز این چیزی که شما گفتین ویژگی یه قلدر حسوده 
نه مرد زندگی 
و من افسوس میخورم که چرا باید دخترای این سرزمین فکر کنن چون مردا غریزشون برتر بودنه خودشونو ضعیف کنن 
خیلی غم انگیزه 
هنوز زمان میبره تا بعضی چیزا رو زنان ما بفهمند

----------


## مملی$r$

مروارید خانم شما از پیاماتون معلومه ک مارو گول زدی خودت قانع شده بودی میخاسی بقیه رو قانع کنی ههههه

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


با این حساب من هم زنم 
 درسته پزشکی رویای شیرینیه که برا اندکی از جامعه حقیقت داره که اونها هم در حد انگشت شمارن به این گفته قران واقعا شک کردم اینکه میگه خدا اگه هدفی بده مسیر رسیدن به اون هدف و از اینجور حرفا دیگه خودتون بهتر میدونین واقعیت اینه پزشکی و دندان و‌ دارو و فیزیوتراپی سرابی بیش نیس هیچکسم نمیتونه برسه یکیو ندیدیم از جنس خودمون تو این انجمن به اون رشته های پزشکی برسه همش اون رستگار رو‌ مثال میزنن که اونم معلوم شد ریاضی فیزیکش فول بوده در ضمن مال ۷ سال پیشه الان یکی میاد اینجا میگه مثال های زیادی هس از همینجا بگم بهش شما یه نفر امسال از همین بچه های انجمن بیار که بالای ۳ سال پشت مونده و‌قبول شده من اسممو میزارم چراغ علی . دوران جوونیم تو توهم داره میگذره از همین حالا میبینم که ایندم موندم گوشه خیابون و با کارگری زندگیمو میگذرونم


مشکل نداشتن انگیزه برای شروع درس خواندن 
این لینکو بزنین
ولی من نمیخوام باهاتون بحث کنم ولی این تایپکو مدتی قبل باهاش آشنا شدم کاری به چن سال پشت کنکوریشون ندارم ولی از اعضا انجمن بودن جالبه اونجا شما هم هستین ولی یه جبر تو حرفاتونه یک جبری که نمی تونین به عنوان مانع برش دارین حالا اون مانع هرچی هست... و داره افسرده تون میکنه اصلا فکر نکنین با  قضاوت این پستتون این حرفارو زدم مدتیه پست هاتون رو میبینم این حس تو همشون وجود داره ولی خطرناک تر از شما اونیه که همون حس هارو داره و اصلا یک کلمه از اونا هم به زبانش نمیاره 
ولی هرکشوری یه قله داره بدجور فیلتر میکنه کشورای دیگه مثلا واسه مدارک دیگه که در مقایسه با پزشکی ما همین جوری فیلتر میکنه ولی در مقایسه سطح و مدرک مثل راهنمایی و کارشناسی میمونه حالا کشورای دیگه اونقدرا هم پزشکی مارو رو قبول ندارن به نسبت کشورای دیگه ولی دیگه ایرانیم اگه وفق پیدا نکنیم مثل انتخاب طبیعی  از بین میریم و اونایی که قوی تر هستن انتخاب میشن
من خودمم از خودم راضی نیستم فقط همینو فرستادم بخاطر حرفتون ولی حداقل شما که* الآن دیدی از آینده دارین درصورتی که نخونین چی میشه *امید به شما بیشتره تا اونی که *هنوز عواقبو نمیدونه * در آخر فقط میتونم اینو بگم و دیگر هیچ :شخصی جهنم را اینگونه برایم توصیف کرد:
در آخرین روز زندگیت روی زمین
آن شخصی که از خودت ساخته ای ,
شخصی که میتوانستی باشی را ملاقات خواهد کرد...
اگه تصور کنیم واقعا با اون شخص ملاقات کنیم که تو همین موقعیت ما بوده دقیقا مثل همیم؟؟؟؟؟! محاله...*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Morvarid80


مثل همیشه جواب عالی کامل و دلسوزانه... من خوش‌شانس ترین آدم دنیا شدم بعد از اون تاپیک ثابت قدمان... به خاطر تو مریم ستی


عزیزدلم نظر لطفته منم خیلی خوشحالم که باهات صحبت میکنم و دوستتم دارم ( مجازی نه هاا چون من اصلا سرم شلوغ نیس با مجازی و تنها جاییه با افراد غیر خانواده م صحبت میکنم) احساس صمیمیت باهاتون میکنم هم تو هم ستی و مریم و دوستای دیگه واسه همینه من خودمانی تر هم حرف میزنم هخخ ولی امییییدوارم و ایشلا که اینا یه روزی بشه خاطره خوب ، نه اینکه خدای نکرده بگیم خب تو انجمنی بودیم اسمش کنکور بود و یه خروار پست نگا کردیم آخرش هم هیچی ...*

----------


## ArweNN

> مروارید خانم شما از پیاماتون معلومه ک مارو گول زدی خودت قانع شده بودی میخاسی بقیه رو قانع کنی ههههه


دقیقا ..کلی تایپ کردم تشویقشون کنم ریپ زد برگشت گفت کلاس چندمی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مملی$r$


مروارید خانم شما از پیاماتون معلومه ک مارو گول زدی خودت قانع شده بودی میخاسی بقیه رو قانع کنی ههههه


بیشتر این تایپک واسه دخترا کارساز بود تا پسرا شما چرااااا، چون آقایون زیاد لازم نیس کار خونه و بچه داری کنن تو ایران واقعا شما چراااااا!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Saturn8

زن فقط شاغل اونم پزشک متخصص زنان زایمان این تنها راه منه. :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## مملی$r$

> *
> 
> بیشتر این تایپک واسه دخترا کارساز بود تا پسرا شما چرااااا، چون آقایون زیاد لازم نیس کار خونه و بچه داری کنن تو ایران واقعا شما چراااااا!!!!!!!!!!*


فک کنم شما جز اون دسته از ادمایی  هستید ک ب بچه  دنیا نیاوردن اقایون هم معترضید واقعا چراااااااا!!!!!!!!!!!!(البته این ایرانی ک شما میگید بیشتر درد زایمان رو اقایون تحمل میکنن تا خانوما با این وضع اقتصادی دربو داغون....)!!!!!!!!

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مملی$r$


فک کنم شما جز اون دسته از ادمایی  هستید ک ب بچه  دنیا نیاوردن اقایون هم معترضید واقعا چراااااااا!!!!!!!!!!!!(البته این ایرانی ک شما میگید بیشتر درد زایمان رو اقایون تحمل میکنن تا خانوما با این وضع اقتصادی دربو داغون....)!!!!!!!!


ببخشید ولی منظورمو متوجه نشدین من میگم چرا انقد واستون مهمه این تایپک درحالی که مروارید بیشتر دغدغه خانما رو بیان کرد ، در ضمن از امروز شما به کوب تو این تایپک آن بودین فقط خواستم بدونم چرا     نگفتم که به آقایون معترضم همین مونده بود بگین ...*

----------


## مملی$r$

این تاپیک خیلی موضوعش مهم بود میخام ببینم اخرش ب چ نتیجه ای میرسیم ...شما ب بکوب انلاین بودن من مشکل دارید...؟؟؟مگه من ادم نیستم منم دل دارم میخام ببینم ادامه تحصیل بدم بهتره یا شوهر کنم..!!!! :Yahoo (23):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مملی$r$


این تاپیک خیلی موضوعش مهم بود میخام ببینم اخرش ب چ نتیجه ای میرسیم ...شما ب بکوب انلاین بودن من مشکل دارید...؟؟؟مگه من ادم نیستم منم دل دارم میخام ببینم ادامه تحصیل بدم بهتره یا شوهر کنم..!!!!


نه عزیز من باهیچی مشکل نداشتم و ندارم فقط پرسیدم. به نظرم راحت بگو به تو چه تا اینکه هی حرفایی رو بزنی که من اصلا منظورم اون چیزا نبوده ، بیخیال اصلا اشتباه کردم پرسیدم...*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saturn8


زن فقط شاغل اونم پزشک متخصص زنان زایمان این تنها راه منه.


دوستان هرکی آرایه ایهام نفهمیده تو تست های ادبیات الآن میفهمه با این متن ، منتها ایهام به توان ٤ .*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*سه ماه مونده به کنکور از این فکرای عجیب و غریب میزنه به سر کنکوری ها . چیز طبیعی هست . اول بزار کنکور اون رشته سخته رو قبول بشین بعد تاپیک بزنید . شاید بی خبر باشی ولی با این تاپیکا فکر خیلیای دیگه رو کمی به حاشیه میرونی . یه جایی نوشته بود کنکوریا 10 درصد درس میخونن 90 درصد دارن به شغل اینده و این چیزا فکر میکنن . 900 هزار نفر بشر تجربی ثبت نام کردن ...موفقا به این داستانا فکر نمیکنن . مخصوصا تو ایران که ادم از یه ماه دیگه مملکت بی خبره . فعلا وظیفه همه اینه که روی کنکور متمرکز بشن نه روی سبک زندگی و ...*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parisa-konkoori


سه ماه مونده به کنکور از این فکرای عجیب و غریب میزنه به سر کنکوری ها . چیز طبیعی هست . اول بزار کنکور اون رشته سخته رو قبول بشین بعد تاپیک بزنید . شاید بی خبر باشی ولی با این تاپیکا فکر خیلیای دیگه رو کمی به حاشیه میرونی . یه جایی نوشته بود کنکوریا 10 درصد درس میخونن 90 درصد دارن به شغل اینده و این چیزا فکر میکنن . 900 هزار نفر بشر تجربی ثبت نام کردن ...موفقا به این داستانا فکر نمیکنن . مخصوصا تو ایران که ادم از یه ماه دیگه مملکت بی خبره . فعلا وظیفه همه اینه که روی کنکور متمرکز بشن نه روی سبک زندگی و ... 


امروز ظهر خوابیدم بعد از حرفی ک چت باکس زدی درباره این تایپک( یک دو روز به چت باکس نگا میکردم شما به همه به چشم بیکار نگا میکنین غیر از افرادی که تو چت باکس حرف میزنن) ، خواب تورو دیدم  بخدا دروغ نمیگم تعبیر شد اومدی  تو تایپک و جبهه گرفتی .*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


با این حساب من هم زنم 
 درسته پزشکی رویای شیرینیه که برا اندکی از جامعه حقیقت داره که اونها هم در حد انگشت شمارن به این گفته قران واقعا شک کردم اینکه میگه خدا اگه هدفی بده مسیر رسیدن به اون هدف و از اینجور حرفا دیگه خودتون بهتر میدونین واقعیت اینه پزشکی و دندان و‌ دارو و فیزیوتراپی سرابی بیش نیس هیچکسم نمیتونه برسه یکیو ندیدیم از جنس خودمون تو این انجمن به اون رشته های پزشکی برسه همش اون رستگار رو‌ مثال میزنن که اونم معلوم شد ریاضی فیزیکش فول بوده در ضمن مال ۷ سال پیشه الان یکی میاد اینجا میگه مثال های زیادی هس از همینجا بگم بهش شما یه نفر امسال از همین بچه های انجمن بیار که بالای ۳ سال پشت مونده و‌قبول شده من اسممو میزارم چراغ علی . دوران جوونیم تو توهم داره میگذره از همین حالا میبینم که ایندم موندم گوشه خیابون و با کارگری زندگیمو میگذرونم


یه تشکر مخصوص ، یه انگیزه ای گرفتم پایدار تا پای دار ،  این حرفتون که تو انجمن از ماها کسی نبوده و ... نمیگم من امسال پزشکی قبولم یا دارو یا ... ولی مطمئنم از چهارشنبه ۳/۷ فرق میکنه درس خوندنم هرچند امروزم ضایع بود ولی اشکال نداره این ریسکو میکنم هیچ وقت سوء تفاهم خودم نسبت به حس هام پیش نیومده و همیشه درست حدس زدم خودمو که بعدا فرق میکنه یا نه ، این کاغذم نوشتم چسپوندم با وجود اینکه قول داده بودم که زیاد کاغذ نچسپونم ولی این یکی محشررر بود ممنونم*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حاضر.فقط.قبول




امروز ظهر خوابیدم بعد از حرفی ک چت باکس زدی درباره این تایپک( یک دو روز به چت باکس نگا میکردم شما به همه به چشم بیکار نگا میکنین غیر از افرادی که تو چت باکس حرف میزنن) ، خواب تورو دیدم  بخدا دروغ نمیگم تعبیر شد اومدی  تو تایپک و جبهه گرفتی .


اره من بیکارترین دختر دنیام . برای خودم میچرخم . امیدوارم پزشکی قبول بشی*

----------


## Maryam.mz

> چیزی که همه از دیشب تا حالا دارن میگن اینه که زنای خونه دار دستشون جلوی شوهرشون درازه . ولی اگه زن و مردی واقعا عاشق هم باشن،مرده با عشق و میل قلبی پولاشو خرج خانومش میکنه و زنه از اینکه از همسرش پول و کادو میگیره نه تنها ناراحت نیست بلکه به خاطر داشتن این تکیه گاه محکم خیلیم خوشحاله و هم زن هم اون مرد هردو از این نوع تعامل لذت میبرن


دقت کن دوست نازنین م، حتی خود مسئله ی ازدواج یک دختر هم بستگی به شاغل بودن یا نبودن ش داره ، یک مرد پزشک شاید دو درصد پیدا شه ک دل ش بخواد با یک دختر خانه دار ازدواج کنه ، نمی گم همه برن با یک پزشک ازدواج کنن ، اما حقیقتی هست ک باید پذیرفت ، 90 % ازدواج ها زمانی صورت میگیره ک تو با طرف مقابل سطح مشترک و یکسانی داشته باشی ، که جفتتون بتونید هم رو درک کنید ، برفرض همسر تو یک کارخونه دار باشه و تو خانه دار و حتی مهندس هم نباشی ، و جلسه ی اتفاقی می ذارن ، ی چیزی تو کارخونه آتیش میگیره یا هرچیز دیگه ... و همسر نازنین ت مجبور میشه مراسم سالگرد ازدواج تون رو بیخیال شه و بره شرکت ، حرف از منطق برای من نزنید لطفا ، شما اونجا دلگیر میشی ، اصلا روز سالگرد ازدواج ت هم نه ، یک روز عادی عادی ، چون درک نمی کنی همسرت توی چ موقعیتی قرار داره و چه مسئولیتی داره ، یک پزشک با یک پزشک ازدواج میکنه چون فقط دو تا پزشک هستن که هم دیگه رو درک میکنن موقعیت شغلی و حساسیت ها و گوش به زنگ بودن ها رو درک میکنن ، شما همسر یک دندان پزشک شو و ی روز برو مطب ، شب برگردی خونه دیوونه میشی ، چون دیدی همسرت حین کار دستش به لب زن مردم خیلیییی سهوی برخورد کرده ، حرصی میشی چون درک نمی کنی ک این شغل این حساسیت رو داره ، و جامعه کنونی طوری نیست ک مرد ها دختر خونه دار بپسندن ، هستن ، خیلی کم ، و اکثر این افراد هم طوری هستن ک نگاه شون به زن و زندگی نگاه یک قرن پیشه ، شما به زن های متاهل دهه 40 -50 نگاه نکن ، اون زمان کار کردن زن رو عیب می دونستن ، زن پرستار رو خراب می دونستن زن معلم رو خراب می دونستن و خود دختر ها هم تنها هنر شون رو ازدواج !
و خوندم ک نوشته بودی اینطور زندگی عشقولانه تره و بیشتر میتونی ب شوهرت برسی! باشه عزیزم اما معمولا این جور زندگی ها با ازدواج سنتی شکل میگیره و زن و مرد از قبل هم رو نمی شناسن و معلوم نیست اون مرد محترم با یک سر چند هزار سودا داشته باشه
و خب متاسفانه این روزا نمیشه ب ازدواج سنتی و شکل گیری علاقه ( خصوصا از طرف مرد ) اعتماد کرد !!!!!!
و شاغل بودن زن دلیل بر زندگی خشک و بی عشق و ... نمیشه
هرکس سلیقه ای داره ، لایف استایل خاص خودش رو داره و عقاید ش شاید به دل نشینه اما برای خودش محترم هست و امیدوارم هیچکس روزی به خاطر همین عقاید پشیمون نشه ! کم نیستن زن هایی ک از شاغل نشدن شون پشیمون هستن ، زندگی یک سیبه که میچرخه و میچرخه و میچرخه و هر چرخشش یک روی جدید به تو نشون میده ، محکم کاری کردن عیب نیست ! زن شاغل اعتماد به نفس بالاتر هم داره ! ان شاءالله همیشه موفق باشی و هر تصمیمی میگیری سعادت ت رو در پی داشته باشه و همینطور ازدواجی موفق داشته باشی !
و در جواب حرف ت ، زن چ شاغل باشع چ نباشه خرجی خونه زندگی وظیفه ی مرد هست ، ی وقت تصور نکنی زن شاغل از شوهرش پول و کادو نمی گیره !!!

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> 
> یه تشکر مخصوص ، یه انگیزه ای گرفتم پایدار تا پای دار ،  این حرفتون که تو انجمن از ماها کسی نبوده و ... نمیگم من امسال پزشکی قبولم یا دارو یا ... ولی مطمئنم از چهارشنبه ۳/۷ فرق میکنه درس خوندنم هرچند امروزم ضایع بود ولی اشکال نداره این ریسکو میکنم هیچ وقت سوء تفاهم خودم نسبت به حس هام پیش نیومده و همیشه درست حدس زدم خودمو که بعدا فرق میکنه یا نه ، این کاغذم نوشتم چسپوندم با وجود اینکه قول داده بودم که زیاد کاغذ نچسپونم ولی این یکی محشررر بود ممنونم*



منم اضافه کن حتما . شانست خیلی کمه . دلیلمم اینه که کسی که وقتشو صرف این چیزا میکنه قطعا وقتشو صرف خیلی چیزهای دیگه هم میکنه و ..... . آرزوی سلامتی برات دارم

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parisa-konkoori


اره من بیکارترین دختر دنیام . برای خودم میچرخم . امیدوارم پزشکی قبول بشی 


عزیزدلم من هیچ ادعایی ندارم پزشکی قبول نشم مهارت های دیگه ای دارم که قبلا ازش پول در میاوردم  و تو همونا و استعدادای دیگه تلاش میکنم غصه منو نخور سال اول پشت کنکوری انقد خودمو دست کم گرفته بودم فکر میکردم اگه به پزشکی و داروسازی نرسم کارم تمومه برا همیشه ولی وقتی یه بازنگری رو خودم انجام دادم دیدم اصلا اینطور نیس. نقل قول لطفا نکن دیگه و هرچی هم بگی حرفای بعدیتم  اره حق با شماست . خدانگهدار.*

----------


## Morvarid80

> دوست عزیز این چیزی که شما گفتین ویژگی یه قلدر حسوده 
> نه مرد زندگی 
> و من افسوس میخورم که چرا باید دخترای این سرزمین فکر کنن چون مردا غریزشون برتر بودنه خودشونو ضعیف کنن 
> خیلی غم انگیزه 
> هنوز زمان میبره تا بعضی چیزا رو زنان ما بفهمند


به نظرم افسوس نخور.... به هر حال خیلی آدما درست یا غلط پیرو این کنشهان. احتمالا باورت نشه ولی خیلی زنا دوست دارن از مردشون پایین تر باشن‌... اون پستم درباره مقایسه مردایی که زن شاغل میخوان رو هم بخون یکم بالاتره‌

----------


## Morvarid80

> حرفات از کم تجربگی هست.
> کسی که تحصیل کرده یا فنی هست .... میتونه تصمیم بگیره چقدر ازش استفاده کنه.
> کسی که مدرک تحصیلی داره  و یا کاریو بطور عملی یاد گرفته میتونه تصمیم بگیره وارد بازار کار بشه یا نه چقدر کار کنه تو چه محیطی کار کنه  و ...
> ولی کسی که هیچ کاری بلد نیست و تحصیل هم نکرده این امتیازو نداره و باید به تقدیرش تن بده
> از طرفی کسب دانش علمی و فنی  فقط از پل کنکور نمیگذره میشه با توجه به علاقه از روشهای مختلف در جهت یادگیری حرکت کرد
> کسی که این امتیازو کسب کرده قدرت انتخاب داره  و آمادگی لازمو برای مواجه شدن با پستیو بلندی های  زندگی در آینده داره کسی هم که این آمادگیو نداره باید منتظر غافلگیریهای زندگی باشه


درست میگین ‌. البته حقم دارم تجربه نداشته باشم ۱۹ سالمه همش.... یه پزشک/دندونپزشک/داروساز/فیزیوتراپ ساعت کاریش تماما دست خودشه؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> بزار شفاف سازی کنم . ضرب المثلی که میگه عروس نمیتونه برقصه میگه اتاق کجه رو شنیدی؟ اینم همونه . یعنی تو اگه تلاش کنی . میتونی خونواده رو هم در کنار پزشکی ادامه بدی . ولی به این سادگیا هم نیس و اذیت داره . منظورم اینه خیلی ساده میاین شغل پزشکی رو از خونواده جدا میکنین


آها... خب البته منم مثالای زیادی دیدم که این دو مورد از هم جدا افتاده بودنا

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


منم اضافه کن حتما . شانست خیلی کمه . دلیلمم اینه که کسی که وقتشو صرف این چیزا میکنه قطعا وقتشو صرف خیلی چیزهای دیگه هم میکنه و ..... . آرزوی سلامتی برات دارم


پست هاتونو دیدم اگه بزنم رو اون دور از شما بامزه تر میشم))) و هنوز منو نشناختین گفتن دوام نمیاری واسه گزارش مخصوصا همون کاربر اخراجیه ولی نزدیک دو ماهه هنوز هم میفرستم چون گفتن نمی تونی و قبلا هم افراد بسیاری بودن و فوقش یه هفته بوده و.... دوما من سال اول پشت کنکوریم حتی گوشی هم نداشتم وقتی شکست دیگه بخاطر کنکور نخریدم ولی قبول هم نشدم ملاک قبولی دوری از مجازی نیس اگه اینطوره شما اینجا چیکار میکنین؟ اگه نمیخواین قبول شین چرا اومدین انجمن کنکور و نرفتین انجمنی دیگه چرا انجمنی که بحثاش سر درسه؟ چرا وقتی شانست کمه میایی اینجا و میایین به من میگین اشتباهه درصورتی که خودتون کاری واسه خودتون نمی کنین  و یه عالمه چرا دیگه و ... باشه فکر کن شانسم کمه*

----------


## Morvarid80

> با این حساب من هم زنم 
>  درسته پزشکی رویای شیرینیه که برا اندکی از جامعه حقیقت داره که اونها هم در حد انگشت شمارن به این گفته قران واقعا شک کردم اینکه میگه خدا اگه هدفی بده مسیر رسیدن به اون هدف و از اینجور حرفا دیگه خودتون بهتر میدونین واقعیت اینه پزشکی و دندان و‌ دارو و فیزیوتراپی سرابی بیش نیس هیچکسم نمیتونه برسه یکیو ندیدیم از جنس خودمون تو این انجمن به اون رشته های پزشکی برسه همش اون رستگار رو‌ مثال میزنن که اونم معلوم شد ریاضی فیزیکش فول بوده در ضمن مال ۷ سال پیشه الان یکی میاد اینجا میگه مثال های زیادی هس از همینجا بگم بهش شما یه نفر امسال از همین بچه های انجمن بیار که بالای ۳ سال پشت مونده و‌قبول شده من اسممو میزارم چراغ علی . دوران جوونیم تو توهم داره میگذره از همین حالا میبینم که ایندم موندم گوشه خیابون و با کارگری زندگیمو میگذرونم


فکر کنم شونصد بارم بگیم میتونی تاثیری به حالت نداره...‌ بابا خیلی انرژیت منفیه تو :Yahoo (21):  یکم به خودت امید و روحیه بده

----------


## zeinab.79

> به نظرم افسوس نخور.... به هر حال خیلی آدما درست یا غلط پیرو این کنشهان. احتمالا باورت نشه ولی خیلی زنا دوست دارن از مردشون پایین تر باشن‌... اون پستم درباره مقایسه مردایی که زن شاغل میخوان رو هم بخون یکم بالاتره‌



ببینید تمام زن هایی که دوست دارن از مردشون پایین تر باشن مازوخیسم دارن ! مِن جمله خودِ شما ... توصیه میکنم به یه روانشناسی روانکاوی چیزی مراجعه کنید ������ با ارزوی سلامتی (از نوع روانی) برای شما دوست عزیز

----------


## Morvarid80

> دقیقا ..کلی تایپ کردم تشویقشون کنم ریپ زد برگشت گفت کلاس چندمی


عزیزم به نظر میرسه این قضیه کم سن بودن و مدرسه‌ای بودن یکی از سایه های شخصیتی شما باشه آخه از دیشب چند بار اشاره کردین  بهش انگار که دلتون خیلی پره از اون عبارتم..... من که همچین قصدی نداشتم حالا که اینطور شده هم من معذرت میخوام(معذرت خواستن هم مثل مدرسه رفتن چیزیه که من نشونه‌ی ضعف نمیدونمش  :Yahoo (1):  ) شما هم لطف کردی نظرتو راجع به علاقت به درس و پیگیری علاقمندیات گفتی خب نمیخوام کارتو کوچیک بدونم ولی حتما خودتم قبول داری که با خوندن از علاقمندیای شما هیچ شخص دومی انگیزه نخواهد گرفت احتمالا‌....  بگذریم به نظرم اگه قراره حرف همو نفهمیم و بخوایم چیزیو به هم تحمیل کنیم بهتره کلا بحث نکنیم...

----------


## Morvarid80

> مروارید خانم شما از پیاماتون معلومه ک مارو گول زدی خودت قانع شده بودی میخاسی بقیه رو قانع کنی ههههه


نه اینطور نیست ! حتی هنوزم کامل قانع نشدم.. اینکه تو هر پستی یه عقیده مشترک با صاحب اون پست پیدا میکنم معنیش قانع شدن نیست

----------


## Morvarid80

> زن فقط شاغل اونم پزشک متخصص زنان زایمان این تنها راه منه.


میخوای چیکار؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Morvarid80

> *
> 
> ببخشید ولی منظورمو متوجه نشدین من میگم چرا انقد واستون مهمه این تایپک درحالی که مروارید بیشتر دغدغه خانما رو بیان کرد ، در ضمن از امروز شما به کوب تو این تایپک آن بودین فقط خواستم بدونم چرا     نگفتم که به آقایون معترضم همین مونده بود بگین ...*


حتی شاید پیگیر تر از خودم باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Morvarid80

> دقت کن دوست نازنین م، حتی خود مسئله ی ازدواج یک دختر هم بستگی به شاغل بودن یا نبودن ش داره ، یک مرد پزشک شاید دو درصد پیدا شه ک دل ش بخواد با یک دختر خانه دار ازدواج کنه ، نمی گم همه برن با یک پزشک ازدواج کنن ، اما حقیقتی هست ک باید پذیرفت ، 90 % ازدواج ها زمانی صورت میگیره ک تو با طرف مقابل سطح مشترک و یکسانی داشته باشی ، که جفتتون بتونید هم رو درک کنید ، برفرض همسر تو یک کارخونه دار باشه و تو خانه دار و حتی مهندس هم نباشی ، و جلسه ی اتفاقی می ذارن ، ی چیزی تو کارخونه آتیش میگیره یا هرچیز دیگه ... و همسر نازنین ت مجبور میشه مراسم سالگرد ازدواج تون رو بیخیال شه و بره شرکت ، حرف از منطق برای من نزنید لطفا ، شما اونجا دلگیر میشی ، اصلا روز سالگرد ازدواج ت هم نه ، یک روز عادی عادی ، چون درک نمی کنی همسرت توی چ موقعیتی قرار داره و چه مسئولیتی داره ، یک پزشک با یک پزشک ازدواج میکنه چون فقط دو تا پزشک هستن که هم دیگه رو درک میکنن موقعیت شغلی و حساسیت ها و گوش به زنگ بودن ها رو درک میکنن ، شما همسر یک دندان پزشک شو و ی روز برو مطب ، شب برگردی خونه دیوونه میشی ، چون دیدی همسرت حین کار دستش به لب زن مردم خیلیییی سهوی برخورد کرده ، حرصی میشی چون درک نمی کنی ک این شغل این حساسیت رو داره ، و جامعه کنونی طوری نیست ک مرد ها دختر خونه دار بپسندن ، هستن ، خیلی کم ، و اکثر این افراد هم طوری هستن ک نگاه شون به زن و زندگی نگاه یک قرن پیشه ، شما به زن های متاهل دهه 40 -50 نگاه نکن ، اون زمان کار کردن زن رو عیب می دونستن ، زن پرستار رو خراب می دونستن زن معلم رو خراب می دونستن و خود دختر ها هم تنها هنر شون رو ازدواج !
> و خوندم ک نوشته بودی اینطور زندگی عشقولانه تره و بیشتر میتونی ب شوهرت برسی! باشه عزیزم اما معمولا این جور زندگی ها با ازدواج سنتی شکل میگیره و زن و مرد از قبل هم رو نمی شناسن و معلوم نیست اون مرد محترم با یک سر چند هزار سودا داشته باشه
> و خب متاسفانه این روزا نمیشه ب ازدواج سنتی و شکل گیری علاقه ( خصوصا از طرف مرد ) اعتماد کرد !!!!!!
> و شاغل بودن زن دلیل بر زندگی خشک و بی عشق و ... نمیشه
> هرکس سلیقه ای داره ، لایف استایل خاص خودش رو داره و عقاید ش شاید به دل نشینه اما برای خودش محترم هست و امیدوارم هیچکس روزی به خاطر همین عقاید پشیمون نشه ! کم نیستن زن هایی ک از شاغل نشدن شون پشیمون هستن ، زندگی یک سیبه که میچرخه و میچرخه و میچرخه و هر چرخشش یک روی جدید به تو نشون میده ، محکم کاری کردن عیب نیست ! زن شاغل اعتماد به نفس بالاتر هم داره ! ان شاءالله همیشه موفق باشی و هر تصمیمی میگیری سعادت ت رو در پی داشته باشه و همینطور ازدواجی موفق داشته باشی !
> و در جواب حرف ت ، زن چ شاغل باشع چ نباشه خرجی خونه زندگی وظیفه ی مرد هست ، ی وقت تصور نکنی زن شاغل از شوهرش پول و کادو نمی گیره !!!


راستش نمیدونم چرا اون دو درصدی که میگی همشون اطرافیان منو تشکیل میدن.... انگشت شمار میشناسم دکترایی که زنای خونه‌دار ندارن

----------


## Morvarid80

> منم اضافه کن حتما . شانست خیلی کمه . دلیلمم اینه که کسی که وقتشو صرف این چیزا میکنه قطعا وقتشو صرف خیلی چیزهای دیگه هم میکنه و ..... . آرزوی سلامتی برات دارم


مطمئنم شما این پیامو فقط برای انگیزه گرفتن بیشتر دوستم نوشتین تا روحیه جنگنده و رقابتیشو بیدار کنین... وگرنه این حجم از حسادت و بدخواهی اصلا تو مخیله‌ی من نمیگنجه

----------


## Morvarid80

> *سه ماه مونده به کنکور از این فکرای عجیب و غریب میزنه به سر کنکوری ها . چیز طبیعی هست . اول بزار کنکور اون رشته سخته رو قبول بشین بعد تاپیک بزنید . شاید بی خبر باشی ولی با این تاپیکا فکر خیلیای دیگه رو کمی به حاشیه میرونی . یه جایی نوشته بود کنکوریا 10 درصد درس میخونن 90 درصد دارن به شغل اینده و این چیزا فکر میکنن . 900 هزار نفر بشر تجربی ثبت نام کردن ...موفقا به این داستانا فکر نمیکنن . مخصوصا تو ایران که ادم از یه ماه دیگه مملکت بی خبره . فعلا وظیفه همه اینه که روی کنکور متمرکز بشن نه روی سبک زندگی و ...*


دوست من تا جایی که میدونم موفقا چت‌باکسم نمیرن
این موضوع برای من خیلی مهم بوده که تاپیک زدم براش
تو جای من نبودی که بخوای دغدغه‌هام رو برام تعیین کنی

----------


## mehdi0

دوست عزیز ظاهراً شما دنبال یک غول چراغ جادو هستی که همه ی ارزوهاتو برآورده کنه.
شما می‌خوای بدون کوچک ترین زحمت و تلاشی، یک شبه به همه ی خواسته هات برسی.
اما زهی خیال باطل.
برای آدم های معمولی هیچ راه میانبری وجود نداره.
توی این دور و زمونه و تو کشوری به اسم ایران با وضعیت اقتصادی و معیشتی داغون، 
اگه کسی بتونه خرج خودش رو دربیاره باید کلاهشو بندازه هوا، چه برسه به اینکه بخواد خرج یه نفر دیگه رو هم بده.
یک جوان از طبقه ی متوسط جامعه بدون پشتوانه ی مالی، اجاره ی یک خونه رو هم نمی تونه دربیاره.
هیچ گربه ای محض رضای خدا موش نمی گیره،
شما هم هیچ مردی رو پیدا نخواهی کرد که به صرف عشق و علاقه حاضر بشه تا اخر عمرش شما رو از نظر مالی تامین کنه.
( من دارم درباره ی زمان حال حرف میزنم اینکه 20 سال پیش یا حتی 2 سال پیش وضعیت چه طور بوده اهمیتی نداره)
*اون فرد پولدار و همه چی تمومی که مد نظر شماست در 99 درصد اوقات میره سراغ یکی مثل خودش*.
نه کسی که حتی تحصیلات بالایی هم نداره.

میتونی حرف های من رو نادیده بگیری اما امیدوارم همین تجربه رو به قیمت گزاف به دست نیاری.
تا وقتی چشم امیدت به دیگران باشه انتظار پیشرفت نداشته باش.
و البته نسل قدیم رو هم در این رابطه الگو قرار نداره
30_40 سال پیش وضعیت زمین تا آسمون با الان فرق داشت.

----------


## zhi.a

ببین هیچ ربطی اصلن نداره
من دوستم مادرش متخصص زنان زایمانه و پدرش پزشک عمومی مادرش هم یه پزشک خوب بود هم یه مادر خوب( مادرش تنها متخصص زنان زایمان اون منطقه ای که زندگی میکردن بود حساب کن دیگه چقدر سرش شلوغه) 
غذا پختشون تقسیم کاری بود یه روز مامانه یه روز پدره. بردن بچها به مدرسه با پدر بود که قبل از اینکه بره بیمارستان میبردشون و برگشتن هم با بابای دوستش که همسایشون بود برمیگشت. مادرش بعد از ظهرا مطب بود تا دیر وقت حتی اما همیشه یه جوری واسه دخترش وقت خالی میکرد. به مدرسش سر میزد درساشو پیگیری میکرد حتی باهم کلاسای ورزش میرفتن(البته فقط یه روز در هفته چون مادرش واقعن سرش شلوغ بود) روزایی که غذا با مامانه بود مادرش از ب قبل آماده میکرد غذا رو. هر وقت هم من خونشون رفتم خونشون مرتب و تمیز بود. اره سخت بود براشون حتی بعضی مواقع مادر بزرگش میومد کمکشون اما از زندگیشون راضی بودن. در ضمن پدرش موقع ازدواج واقعن یکی از شرطاش شلغ خانم بوده :./ حساب کن 20 سال پیش! الان قطعن بیشتر شده این طرز فکر. قطعن اگه پسری بخواد ازدواج کنه شغل دخترو مد نظر قرار میده. توی این اوضاع که هم چیز گرونه قطعن پسره با خودش فکر میکنه که چقدر خوب میشه یه کمک خرج کنارم داشته باشم تازه همه اینا به کنار! شاید ازدواج نکردی اون موقع چی؟! :/ اینم به کنار خوب نیست استقلال مالی داشته باشی؟ شاید بگی مثلن اگه همسرت عاشقت باشه و اینا هر وقت پول ازش بخوای بهت بده حتی اگه اینو درست در نظر بگیریم :/ اقا شاید همسرت خسته بود عصبی بود حوصله نداشت یهو از غیر عمد یچیزی گفت که به همین شاغل نبودنت به ربط پیدا کرد. همین میشه شروع بحث و دعوا 
در کل اینکه پزشک بودنو و زن بودنو جدا از هم نگیر. بهترین متخصص مغز و اعصاب شهر ما یه خانمه این خانم البته قبل از اینکه یه پزشک موفق باشه یه مادر موفق بوده و هست(بچهاشم الان بزرگ شد. پسر کوچیکش الان دانشجوی زشکی شیرازه   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ArweNN

> عزیزم به نظر میرسه این قضیه کم سن بودن و مدرسه‌ای بودن یکی از سایه های شخصیتی شما باشه آخه از دیشب چند بار اشاره کردین  بهش انگار که دلتون خیلی پره از اون عبارتم..... من که همچین قصدی نداشتم حالا که اینطور شده هم من معذرت میخوام(معذرت خواستن هم مثل مدرسه رفتن چیزیه که من نشونه‌ی ضعف نمیدونمش  ) شما هم لطف کردی نظرتو راجع به علاقت به درس و پیگیری علاقمندیات گفتی خب نمیخوام کارتو کوچیک بدونم ولی حتما خودتم قبول داری که با خوندن از علاقمندیای شما هیچ شخص دومی انگیزه نخواهد گرفت احتمالا‌....  بگذریم به نظرم اگه قراره حرف همو نفهمیم و بخوایم چیزیو به هم تحمیل کنیم بهتره کلا بحث نکنیم...



اوکی

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*[QUOTE=Morvarid80;1598350]مطمئنم شما این پیامو فقط برای انگیزه گرفتن بیشتر دوستم نوشتین تا روحیه جنگنده و رقابتیشو بیدار کنین... وگرنه این حجم از حسادت و بدخواهی اصلا تو مخیله‌ی من نمیگنجه[/QUOTEبرای هیچ کسی مهم نیست که شما یا دوستتون چی قبول میشین .... چند سال دیگه همه چی فراموش میشه . ولی ادم نباید با طرز حرف زدنش دل کسیو بشکونه . دوستت هم کنکوریه . نابغه دهر نیست که مردم به فکر ترورش باشن . فکر نکنید چون دو نفر هستین میتونین یه نفر و اذیت کنید . والا شما ظاهرا تو چت باکس نیستین . از بقیه که هستن حضور فعال تری دارین . بعدش هم این جا جای پرسش دغدغه های درسی و کنکوری هست . ادم همیشه باید در وهله اول به خودش رجوع کنه ببینه چی میخواد از این دنیا ؟ بعد به سمت هدفش پیش بره . من مثل به قول خودت دوستت نیستم که اخر هر پیامش بگه نقل نگیر تا از بار مسئولیت حرفاش فرار کنه . هر چه دل تنگت میخواهد بگو عزیزم . ولی فکر نکن اگر کسی تو این دنیا نظرشو بگه و باب میل شما و رفیقت نباشه دشمنتون محسوب میشه .*

----------


## Morvarid80

[QUOTE=parisa-konkoori;1598378]*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Morvarid80


مطمئنم شما این پیامو فقط برای انگیزه گرفتن بیشتر دوستم نوشتین تا روحیه جنگنده و رقابتیشو بیدار کنین... وگرنه این حجم از حسادت و بدخواهی اصلا تو مخیله‌ی من نمیگنجه[/QUOTEبرای هیچ کسی مهم نیست که شما یا دوستتون چی قبول میشین .... چند سال دیگه همه چی فراموش میشه . ولی ادم نباید با طرز حرف زدنش دل کسیو بشکونه . دوستت هم کنکوریه . نابغه دهر نیست که مردم به فکر ترورش باشن . فکر نکنید چون دو نفر هستین میتونین یه نفر و اذیت کنید . والا شما ظاهرا تو چت باکس نیستین . از بقیه که هستن حضور فعال تری دارین . بعدش هم این جا جای پرسش دغدغه های درسی و کنکوری هست . ادم همیشه باید در وهله اول به خودش رجوع کنه ببینه چی میخواد از این دنیا ؟ بعد به سمت هدفش پیش بره . من مثل به قول خودت دوستت نیستم که اخر هر پیامش بگه نقل نگیر تا از بار مسئولیت حرفاش فرار کنه . هر چه دل تنگت میخواهد بگو عزیزم . ولی فکر نکن اگر کسی تو این دنیا نظرشو بگه و باب میل شما و رفیقت نباشه دشمنتون محسوب میشه . 


*پیدا کنید پرتقال فروش را !لشکر کشی یادم نمیاد کرده باشیم والا... پیام اون بالایی هم کاملا مشخص میکنه که کنکور دوستم براش بی اهمیت نیست حالا چه نیت خوب داره چه بد! من که خیلی تاپیکای اینجارو حتی باز نمیکنم فقط چیزی که میدونم لازمش دارمو میخونم.... الآنم راستشو بخوای لازم نمیدونم متقاعدت کنم تا همینجاشم زیادی بوده...

----------


## Mobin.

> آها... خب البته منم مثالای زیادی دیدم که این دو مورد از هم جدا افتاده بودنا


بله اما بازم میگم . برای سامورایی همه جا ژاپنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببین هیچ ربطی اصلن نداره
> من دوستم مادرش متخصص زنان زایمانه و پدرش پزشک عمومی مادرش هم یه پزشک خوب بود هم یه مادر خوب( مادرش تنها متخصص زنان زایمان اون منطقه ای که زندگی میکردن بود حساب کن دیگه چقدر سرش شلوغه) 
> غذا پختشون تقسیم کاری بود یه روز مامانه یه روز پدره. بردن بچها به مدرسه با پدر بود که قبل از اینکه بره بیمارستان میبردشون و برگشتن هم با بابای دوستش که همسایشون بود برمیگشت. مادرش بعد از ظهرا مطب بود تا دیر وقت حتی اما همیشه یه جوری واسه دخترش وقت خالی میکرد. به مدرسش سر میزد درساشو پیگیری میکرد حتی باهم کلاسای ورزش میرفتن(البته فقط یه روز در هفته چون مادرش واقعن سرش شلوغ بود) روزایی که غذا با مامانه بود مادرش از ب قبل آماده میکرد غذا رو. هر وقت هم من خونشون رفتم خونشون مرتب و تمیز بود. اره سخت بود براشون حتی بعضی مواقع مادر بزرگش میومد کمکشون اما از زندگیشون راضی بودن. در ضمن پدرش موقع ازدواج واقعن یکی از شرطاش شلغ خانم بوده :./ حساب کن 20 سال پیش! الان قطعن بیشتر شده این طرز فکر. قطعن اگه پسری بخواد ازدواج کنه شغل دخترو مد نظر قرار میده. توی این اوضاع که هم چیز گرونه قطعن پسره با خودش فکر میکنه که چقدر خوب میشه یه کمک خرج کنارم داشته باشم تازه همه اینا به کنار! شاید ازدواج نکردی اون موقع چی؟! :/ اینم به کنار خوب نیست استقلال مالی داشته باشی؟ شاید بگی مثلن اگه همسرت عاشقت باشه و اینا هر وقت پول ازش بخوای بهت بده حتی اگه اینو درست در نظر بگیریم :/ اقا شاید همسرت خسته بود عصبی بود حوصله نداشت یهو از غیر عمد یچیزی گفت که به همین شاغل نبودنت به ربط پیدا کرد. همین میشه شروع بحث و دعوا 
> در کل اینکه پزشک بودنو و زن بودنو جدا از هم نگیر. بهترین متخصص مغز و اعصاب شهر ما یه خانمه این خانم البته قبل از اینکه یه پزشک موفق باشه یه مادر موفق بوده و هست(بچهاشم الان بزرگ شد. پسر کوچیکش الان دانشجوی زشکی شیرازه


چه جالب... کاش منم بتونم...ممنون از صحبتت

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> پست هاتونو دیدم اگه بزنم رو اون دور از شما بامزه تر میشم))) و هنوز منو نشناختین گفتن دوام نمیاری واسه گزارش مخصوصا همون کاربر اخراجیه ولی نزدیک دو ماهه هنوز هم میفرستم چون گفتن نمی تونی و قبلا هم افراد بسیاری بودن و فوقش یه هفته بوده و.... دوما من سال اول پشت کنکوریم حتی گوشی هم نداشتم وقتی شکست دیگه بخاطر کنکور نخریدم ولی قبول هم نشدم ملاک قبولی دوری از مجازی نیس اگه اینطوره شما اینجا چیکار میکنین؟ اگه نمیخواین قبول شین چرا اومدین انجمن کنکور و نرفتین انجمنی دیگه چرا انجمنی که بحثاش سر درسه؟ چرا وقتی شانست کمه میایی اینجا و میایین به من میگین اشتباهه درصورتی که خودتون کاری واسه خودتون نمی کنین  و یه عالمه چرا دیگه و ... باشه فکر کن شانسم کمه*



ارتباط با مزگی و پستامو نفهمیدم . راجب اینکه نشناختمتون هم نظرتون درسته . اینکه سه ماهه خوب میخونی هم عالیه . درمورد اینکه خودم اینجا چیکار میکنم فک میکنم شما منظور منو اشتباه برداشت کردین . من نگفتم کسی که انجمن میاد قبول نمیشه . من گفتم کسی که بخاطر یه کامنت از طرف گاد آو وار ( همون کاربره ) رفته نشسته کاغذ برداشته داستان انگیزشی ساخته و بعد اونو زده دیوار و اومده تو انجمن و عکسشو آپلود کرده تا نشون بده حرف اون کاربر هیچ تاثیر بدی روش نداشته بلکه خیلی هم انگیزشو زیاد کرده / وقتشو صرف خیلی چیزای الکی دیگه هم میکنه . درضمن / خیلی دوس دارم به چالش بکشونمت که ببینیم اخرش شما میبری یا من . اگه من بردم که هیچ . اگه شما بردی هم که فوقش مسبب شدم یه نفر موفق بشه و باعث افتخاره . شب خوش عزیز

----------


## Mobin.

> مطمئنم شما این پیامو فقط برای انگیزه گرفتن بیشتر دوستم نوشتین تا روحیه جنگنده و رقابتیشو بیدار کنین... وگرنه این حجم از حسادت و بدخواهی اصلا تو مخیله‌ی من نمیگنجه


خوشحالم که اینطور فکر میکنین . چون من دلیلی برای حسادت نمیبینم . حالا آزمون آزمایشی که ملاک نیس . ایشالا بعد کنکور کامل میگم که جایی برای حسادت به هیچکسی وجود نداره . وقتی که نتایج بیاد :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ngizz

راستش من بعد چند روز وارد یه تاپیک شدم و همینم حوصلم نشد کامل پست هارو بخونم ولی الان دوتا چیز تو فکر شما برای من سوال برانگیز شده. اول اینکه احساس میکنید همسر بودن براتون اصلی ترین اولویت رو داره و دوست دارید تو خونه بشینید غذا درست کنید بچتون رو مدرسه ببرید و بیارید تا اسم مادرو همسر خوبی بودن روتون گذاشته بشه و وجدانتون راحت باشه؟ نمیدونم کتاب خودت باش دختر جان از ریچل هالیس رو خوندید یا نه. یه قسمت داشت که الان یاد من افتاد. راجب موقعی بود که ریچل یه زن کارآفرین موفق میشه ولی به مادر بودن خودش شک میکنه. با خودش میگه ایا من مادر خوبی هستم؟ ایا بچه هام راضین؟ ولی در نهایت میگه شما قبل اینکه مادر باشید انسانید بعد یک خانمید و چرا باید روی علایقتون چشم پوشی کنید به جاش میتونید توازن رو برقرار کنید. به نظر من مشکل اصلی ما توازن برقرار نکردن تو اکثر چیز هاست. مورد دومی که برام سوال شد اینه که شما راهی که توش هستید رو دوست ندارید مثلا علاقه به کار های هنری دارید ولی به خاطر عرف جامعه اومدید تجربی. اگه اینطوری هستید و با خودتون رو راست نیستید بهتره قضیه رو گردن همسری و مادری نندازید. یادمه اون موقع ها که اینستاگرام داشتم یه بلاگری که کارش غذا و رسپی بود یه کپشن گذاشت با این عنوان که به همسرم میگفتم چرا الکی وقتمو تو دانشگاه ای گذروندم درحالی که علاقم چیز دیگه ای بود!!! امیدوارم شما به این حرف نرسید :Yahoo (112):  و اخر اینکه اگه کسی این حرف رو تو سرتون انداخته که به یه شغل پایین تر یا رشته پایین تر رضایت بده چون تو دختری و نیاز به درامد بالا نداری باید بگم منم اینجور ادما رو به چشم دیدم و وقتی نوبت به دختر خودش میشد میگفت وای نه دختر من به زیر زندگی تو فلان جا و فلان شغل رضایت نمیده مگه میشه دختر من بره فلان رشته :Yahoo (15):  حواستون به انسان های خیر خواه نما( کلمه ای جدید در ادبیات فارسی) باشه

----------


## Morvarid80

> خوشحالم که اینطور فکر میکنین . چون من دلیلی برای حسادت نمیبینم . حالا آزمون آزمایشی که ملاک نیس . ایشالا بعد کنکور کامل میگم که جایی برای حسادت به هیچکسی وجود نداره . وقتی که نتایج بیاد


پس معلوم شد نتیجه‌ آزمونهات خوبن
خب خداروشکر
موفق باشی
حالا نمیدونم چرا خانم ملقب به کنکوری سنگ تو رو به سینه زدن ولی امیدوارم خودت فکر نکنی برات لشکر کشیدیم

----------


## Zahra77

عزیزم قرار نیس همه یه مدل زندگی کنن 
+
اول قبول شو غصه ی اینارو بعدش بخور
+
موفقیت با زن خونه بودن تداخل نداره  :Yahoo (4):  
+
همه چی با پول حل میشه نگرانش نباش !
+
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Morvarid80

> راستش من بعد چند روز وارد یه تاپیک شدم و همینم حوصلم نشد کامل پست هارو بخونم ولی الان دوتا چیز تو فکر شما برای من سوال برانگیز شده. اول اینکه احساس میکنید همسر بودن براتون اصلی ترین اولویت رو داره و دوست دارید تو خونه بشینید غذا درست کنید بچتون رو مدرسه ببرید و بیارید تا اسم مادرو همسر خوبی بودن روتون گذاشته بشه و وجدانتون راحت باشه؟ نمیدونم کتاب خودت باش دختر جان از ریچل هالیس رو خوندید یا نه. یه قسمت داشت که الان یاد من افتاد. راجب موقعی بود که ریچل یه زن کارآفرین موفق میشه ولی به مادر بودن خودش شک میکنه. با خودش میگه ایا من مادر خوبی هستم؟ ایا بچه هام راضین؟ ولی در نهایت میگه شما قبل اینکه مادر باشید انسانید بعد یک خانمید و چرا باید روی علایقتون چشم پوشی کنید به جاش میتونید توازن رو برقرار کنید. به نظر من مشکل اصلی ما توازن برقرار نکردن تو اکثر چیز هاست. مورد دومی که برام سوال شد اینه که شما راهی که توش هستید رو دوست ندارید مثلا علاقه به کار های هنری دارید ولی به خاطر عرف جامعه اومدید تجربی. اگه اینطوری هستید و با خودتون رو راست نیستید بهتره قضیه رو گردن همسری و مادری نندازید. یادمه اون موقع ها که اینستاگرام داشتم یه بلاگری که کارش غذا و رسپی بود یه کپشن گذاشت با این عنوان که به همسرم میگفتم چرا الکی وقتمو تو دانشگاه ای گذروندم درحالی که علاقم چیز دیگه ای بود!!! امیدوارم شما به این حرف نرسید و اخر اینکه اگه کسی این حرف رو تو سرتون انداخته که به یه شغل پایین تر یا رشته پایین تر رضایت بده چون تو دختری و نیاز به درامد بالا نداری باید بگم منم اینجور ادما رو به چشم دیدم و وقتی نوبت به دختر خودش میشد میگفت وای نه دختر من به زیر زندگی تو فلان جا و فلان شغل رضایت نمیده مگه میشه دختر من بره فلان رشته حواستون به انسان های خیر خواه نما( کلمه ای جدید در ادبیات فارسی) باشه


میدونی نیگز جان اون خانم کارآفرین لابد برای این کار ساخته شده. مسلما وقتی روحیه استقلال طلبی زیاد داره نباید خودشو خونه نشین کنه... اما رسیدگی کامل به بچه هم مهمه.اگه قراره از مادریمون بزنیم وقتو بدیم به کار اصلا نباید بچه بیاریم چون وارد کردن یه موجود دیگه به این دنیا خیلی مسئولیت سنگینیه. 

حالا من علاقه خاص دست‌یافتنی تو وجودم نیست... قبلا بود... الآن انگار خودمو گم کردم... الآن دارم متقاعد میشم بچسبم به درسم تا ببینم چی میشه

----------


## Morvarid80

> عزیزم قرار نیس همه یه مدل زندگی کنن 
> +
> اول قبول شو غصه ی اینارو بعدش بخور
> +
> موفقیت با زن خونه بودن تداخل نداره  
> +
> همه چی با پول حل میشه نگرانش نباش !
> +


اول قبول شو + پول حل میکنه همه چیزو زو خوب اومدی
پ.ن: قبلا تو تاپیک کار و زنانگی(که موضوعش ورژن مبتدی همین تاپیک بود) دعوامون شد و دوتامون اخطار گرفتیم ... ولی الآن یکم مدل حرف زدنت فرق کرده بهتر میتونیم تعامل کنیم.خلاصه یواش یواش داره ازت خوشم میاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mysterious

*کتاب"خودت باش دختر" و "زنانی که دنیا را تکان داده اند" رو بخون تا نظرت در این مورد عوض بشه^-^♥️
منم یه مدت درگیر این قضیه بودم بنظرم همه دخترا باید بهش فکر کنن
چون علاوه بر شغل بیرون یه شغل همیشگی خونه داری و بچه داری رو به دوش میکشن که هیچ مردی عمرا بتونه یه هفته انجامش بده-_-*

----------


## Zahra77

> اول قبول شو + پول حل میکنه همه چیزو زو خوب اومدی
> پ.ن: قبلا تو تاپیک کار و زنانگی(که موضوعش ورژن مبتدی همین تاپیک بود) دعوامون شد و دوتامون اخطار گرفتیم ... ولی الآن یکم مدل حرف زدنت فرق کرده بهتر میتونیم تعامل کنیم.خلاصه یواش یواش داره ازت خوشم میاد


سری بعد لابد ورژن بعدی میشه چگونه تخصص مان به شوهر داری و زنانگی مان آسیبی نرساندvs طلاق
خلاصه من نظرم بهت همونه یکم تلاش کن ببینم چی میشه  :Yahoo (4): !!
+
بعدشم میدونستین زندگی مشترک یعنی مشترک؟
یعنی غذا پختن مشترک بچه داری مشترک 
خیلیم فرق نداره همش زن تو خونه باشه یا بیرون
اینا مشترکه و بایدم مشترک انجام بشه 
خیلی نگرانش نباشین  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


سری بعد لابد ورژن بعدی میشه چگونه تخصص مان به شوهر داری و زنانگی مان آسیبی نرساندvs طلاق
خلاصه من نظرم بهت همونه یکم تلاش کن ببینم چی میشه !!
+
بعدشم میدونستین زندگی مشترک یعنی مشترک؟
یعنی غذا پختن مشترک بچه داری مشترک 
خیلیم فرق نداره همش زن تو خونه باشه یا بیرون
اینا مشترکه و بایدم مشترک انجام بشه 
خیلی نگرانش نباشین !


اونم تو کشور مرد سالاری عین اینجا؟
تا حالا دیدین یه پسر دغدغه اش این باشه مبادا شغلم به زن و بچم آسیب بزنه؟نکنه نتونم وظایف پدریمو خوب انجام بدم؟واقعا چرا-_-
#فمینیست*

----------


## be_quick

*[QUOTE=parisa-konkoori;1598378]




 نوشته اصلی توسط Morvarid80


مطمئنم شما این پیامو فقط برای انگیزه گرفتن بیشتر دوستم نوشتین تا روحیه جنگنده و رقابتیشو بیدار کنین... وگرنه این حجم از حسادت و بدخواهی اصلا تو مخیله‌ی من نمیگنجه[/QUOTEبرای هیچ کسی مهم نیست که شما یا دوستتون چی قبول میشین .... چند سال دیگه همه چی فراموش میشه . ولی ادم نباید با طرز حرف زدنش دل کسیو بشکونه . دوستت هم کنکوریه . نابغه دهر نیست که مردم به فکر ترورش باشن . فکر نکنید چون دو نفر هستین میتونین یه نفر و اذیت کنید . والا شما ظاهرا تو چت باکس نیستین . از بقیه که هستن حضور فعال تری دارین . بعدش هم این جا جای پرسش دغدغه های درسی و کنکوری هست . ادم همیشه باید در وهله اول به خودش رجوع کنه ببینه چی میخواد از این دنیا ؟ بعد به سمت هدفش پیش بره . من مثل به قول خودت دوستت نیستم که اخر هر پیامش بگه نقل نگیر تا از بار مسئولیت حرفاش فرار کنه . هر چه دل تنگت میخواهد بگو عزیزم . ولی فکر نکن اگر کسی تو این دنیا نظرشو بگه و باب میل شما و رفیقت نباشه دشمنتون محسوب میشه . 


 باور کن تو یه بار دیگه با من بحث کردی الانم دارم از خنده غش میکنم اخه مسئولیت کدوم حرفو قبول کنم عزیزم وقتی ادبیات کلماتت همش اینه {بی ادب بی تربیت } و بازم باور کن تویی که انقد خودتو دست بالا گرفتی که مطمئنی بعد کنکور بهمون نشون میدی که میترکونی چقد اهمیت داره این تلاش کردن من هم همینقدر اهمیت داره من نیاز ندارم منو بخاطر بسپارن ولی کیف میکنم که رو قولم بمونم . اصلا اگه این تایپک بیهوده س چرا میای پست میزاری و دل چی چیو شکوندم شما که با کنایه و تمسخر میگین امیدوارم پزشکی قبول شین یا بقیه حرفاتون؟ هرچند من با این حرفا خندم میگیره چه برسه به دل شکوندن من ، شما هیچ وقت نمی تونین منو ناراحت کنین هیچ وقت .حضور فعال هم عرض کنم بله این دوروز خیلی فعال بودم ولی دیگه اینجوری نمیشه*

----------


## Zahra77

> *
> 
> اونم تو کشور مرد سالاری عین اینجا؟
> تا حالا دیدین یه پسر دغدغه اش این باشه مبادا شغلم به زن و بچم آسیب بزنه؟نکنه نتونم وظایف پدریمو خوب انجام بدم؟واقعا چرا-_-
> #فمینیست*


کلیشه بر عکس؟  :Yahoo (4): ) 
نه جدی همه چیز زندگی مشترک مشترکه!
حتی خونه داریش!
جون و عمرمونو از سر راه اوردیم بشوریم بپزیم بزاریم برداریم؟ 
چخبره؟ یه سر کار میرن اقا؟  :Yahoo (21):  
والا

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


کلیشه بر عکس؟ ) 
نه جدی همه چیز زندگی مشترک مشترکه!
حتی خونه داریش!
جون و عمرمونو از سر راه اوردیم بشوریم بپزیم بزاریم برداریم؟ 
چخبره؟ یه سر کار میرن اقا؟  
والا


من تا یه مرد اینجوری پیدا نکنم شوهر نخواهم کرد*

----------


## Zahra77

> *
> 
> من تا یه مرد اینجوری پیدا نکنم شوهر نخوام کرد*


 :Yahoo (4):  بیا اینستا در مورد سیاست های زنانه جلسه بزاریم 
حقیقتا هیچ مردی نمیاد بگه من این کارارو میکنم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Mobin.

> پس معلوم شد نتیجه‌ آزمونهات خوبن
> خب خداروشکر
> موفق باشی
> حالا نمیدونم چرا خانم ملقب به کنکوری سنگ تو رو به سینه زدن ولی امیدوارم خودت فکر نکنی برات لشکر کشیدیم


اونجاشو نمیدونم واللا . ولی من اصن اینجوری برداشت نکردم که لشکر کشیدین . اصن دلیلی وجود نداره اینکارو کنین . و امیدوارم اینطور فکر نکنین چون حالا وضعیتم عالی که نه ولی یکم خوبه خواستم شاخ و شونه ای بکشم  . فقط خواستم بگم از اونایی نیستم که شب و روز میخوابه و میاد تو انجمن به این و اون تیکه میندازه . خواستم بفهمین بی دلیل بهش اون حرفو نزدم . به لوسیفرم تو پیام خصوصی گفتم . یا میره موفق میشه که من خیلی خوشحال میشم . یا بخاطر این حرفم نا امید میشه و نمیخونه که چنین ادمی پزشکی نخونه بهتره . آرزوی بهترین هارو براتون دارم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


ارتباط با مزگی و پستامو نفهمیدم . راجب اینکه نشناختمتون هم نظرتون درسته . اینکه سه ماهه خوب میخونی هم عالیه . درمورد اینکه خودم اینجا چیکار میکنم فک میکنم شما منظور منو اشتباه برداشت کردین . من نگفتم کسی که انجمن میاد قبول نمیشه . من گفتم کسی که بخاطر یه کامنت از طرف گاد آو وار ( همون کاربره ) رفته نشسته کاغذ برداشته داستان انگیزشی ساخته و بعد اونو زده دیوار و اومده تو انجمن و عکسشو آپلود کرده تا نشون بده حرف اون کاربر هیچ تاثیر بدی روش نداشته بلکه خیلی هم انگیزشو زیاد کرده / وقتشو صرف خیلی چیزای الکی دیگه هم میکنه . درضمن / خیلی دوس دارم به چالش بکشونمت که ببینیم اخرش شما میبری یا من . اگه من بردم که هیچ . اگه شما بردی هم که فوقش مسبب شدم یه نفر موفق بشه و باعث افتخاره . شب خوش عزیز


یه حرف انیشتین هست میگه یا فرض کن هیچ معجزه ای وجود ندارد یا هر اتفاقی رو معجزه بدانیم خب من سعی میکنم دومی باشم از وقتی عضو شدم یه خروار پست دیدم که میگن کسی از اینجا انقدرا هم نمیتونه به خواسته ش برسه و قبول شه و ... از این حرفا و چون تو اون موضوعا مشارکت نداشتم نمی تونستم زیاد این حرفو بزنم و خوب شد امروز تو این موضوع ایشون اون حرفو زد و من به چشم معجزه ی انگیزه پایدار نگاش کردم و نگا میکنم چون  بهم فوق العاده قدرت میده وقتی کسی بهم بگه نمیدونی یا نمی تونی . و اینکه عزیز شما کی باشی که من با شما رقابت کنم و بعدش بیام به شما بگم ،نه میشناسمت نه اینکه میخوام با شما درباره برد یا هرچیز دیگه هم صحبت شم و اینو بدون تنها تفریح من تو زندگیم فعلا تو این پروسه زمانی فقط انجمنه و وقتمو صرف هرچیزیم بکنم افتخار میکنم بجای اینکه دپ شم فوق العاده انگیزه بگیرم با کاغذی که روش نوشتم و به نظرم کسی هم دوست داشته باشه چالشو ،بره کانالای تلگرام چالشای پولی  یا جایزه دار شرکت کنه حداقل چیزی واسش میماسه . ایشالا هم ارتباط بامزگیتون رو میفهمید... و اینکه اصلا از خودتون پرسیدین که به من بگین شانسم کمه یا منو به لیستت اضافه کن چه نکته ای توش داشت اصلا دلیلی داشت یا خود اسپم بود اینارو از خودتون حتما بپرسین چون کسی که وقتشو صرف این پست ها میکنه 100% صرف چیزای دیگه هم میکنه عجب حرفی بود باید بگین از ماست که برماست... شبتون خوش*

----------


## Ngizz

> میدونی نیگز جان اون خانم کارآفرین لابد برای این کار ساخته شده. مسلما وقتی روحیه استقلال طلبی زیاد داره نباید خودشو خونه نشین کنه... اما رسیدگی کامل به بچه هم مهمه.اگه قراره از مادریمون بزنیم وقتو بدیم به کار اصلا نباید بچه بیاریم چون وارد کردن یه موجود دیگه به این دنیا خیلی مسئولیت سنگینیه. 
> 
> حالا من علاقه خاص دست‌یافتنی تو وجودم نیست... قبلا بود... الآن انگار خودمو گم کردم... الآن دارم متقاعد میشم بچسبم به درسم تا ببینم چی میشه


خب اون که اره واقعا توانایی های هر کی با اون یکی متفاوته. ولی همین ریچل تو خونواده ی خیلی بدی بزرگ شده بوده جوری که داداشش تو سن 18 سالگی با تفنگ خودکشی میکنه و خونوادش بعد اون به نوعی از هم میپاشن. تنهایی و با پول کم از روستا میره شهر بزرگ برای زندگی بهتر. آیا اونم از اول میدونسته برای کار افرینی ساخته شده؟ به نظرم دلیل اصلی سر در گمی ما اینه هر چی خواستیم پدرامون برامون فراهم کردن برای همین خیلی به چالش کشیده نمیشیم و چیزی که از اینده هم تصور میکنیم اینه که بازم یکی هست کار مارو راه بندازه. ولی دیگه دهه 40 یا 50 نیست همه چیز به سرعت در حال تغییره. و خب اگه بحث نقش مهم مادری باشه پدر بودنم از مادری مهم تر نباشه کم اهمیت تر نیست پس چرا هیچ وقت نمیگن پدر تو خونه پیش بچه بمونه؟ فقط چون از اول به پسر گفتن بین کار و پدر بودنت توازن برقرار کن راحت تر باهاش کنار میاد. و خب دلم نمیخواست این مثال تلخ رو بزنم ولی دختر خاله مامان من تو سن 30 سالگی شوهرش رو از دست داد و الان خرج دوتا بچه تو سن بلوغ رو فقط با پول کمیته و خرجی که حالا بابای من یا بقیه به عنوان کمک بهش میدن میگذرونه. واقعا ادم از فردای خودش خبر نداره نمیتونه به امید این چیزا برای خودش کاری دست و پا نکنه

----------


## nr1

به نظر میرسه شما دچار خطای شناختی از نوع "تایید خود" شدید (توصیه میکنم در موردش مطالعه کنید).
شما گویا در مورد اولویت های زندگی خودتون دچار تردید شدید و جامعه آماری که چنین استلالی رو ازش استخراج کردید محدود به چند زن دوست و آشنا و فامیل اطراف هست که آمیخته با خطای شناختیه. و اینکه از ادبیات فانتزی و تعمیم یافته استفاده میکنید مثل: همیشه شاد باشم همیشه عاشق و سرزنده و با نشاط باشم چنین چیزی با واقعیت زندگی منافات داره و هرگز این همیشه ها اتفاق نخواهند افتاد، در ثانی شما به نظام ارزشی و الویت های خودتون رجوع کنید و از خودتون بپرسید آیا شایستگی و تلاش برای شایسته بودن ارزشش رو داره؟ و اصلا براتون دغدغه هست؟ من احساس میکنم چون تلاش برای پزشکی براتون سخت هست مغزتون به صورت زیرکانه ای با جذاب نشون دادن و بزجسته کردن مزایای آپشن های دیگه و حذف معایبشون داره به طریق اغواگرایانه ای شما رو فریب میده که بابا پزشکی چیه قرار نیست پزشک شی شاد باشی ببین اینهمه زن خونه دار که از زندگیشون راضی ان! چه بسا فردا که خونه دارم شدی تو خلوت خودت بگی این چه زندگیه دقیقا؟ چرا خودمو تباه کردم چرا وقتی فرصتشو داشتم برا اهدافم نجنگیدم ببین فلانی رو پول در میاره هر روز سفره پیج اینستاشو ببینی پستاشو ببینی بگی اح! خب اینجاست که همون مغز فرییکار پشتتو خالی میکنه و جاشو میده به مغز سرزنشگر! میخوام بگم معیارهای ذهنی به فزاخور موقعیت ها و تجربه ها و تݝییر باوزها و نظام ارزشی کاملا تغییز میکنن پس متعجب نباش اگه سالها بعد احیانا خانه دار شدی به عقاید و تردیدهای الانت بخندی! شما تمرین کن به جای غصه خوردن برا اون دختر شاغل افسرده ای که قراره تو اینده بشه در لحظه زندگی کنی و  برای این دختر مردد الان کاری بکنی و به جای شونه خالی کردن و بهونه اوردن برا تلاش نکردن بری شاغل بشی بعدها اگه خوشتم نیومد بشین خونه داریتو بکن! در ثانی شاغل بودن یا نبودن یه خانم مساوی با شاد بودن یا نبودنش نیست انگار میگی  یا خانم خاته دار شاد داریم یا شاغل افسرده! شما هم علی رغم جنسیتتون یک انسانید و نیاز دارید خودتونو شکوفا بکنید ظرفیت های وجودی خودتون رو به منصه ظهور بگذارید، من بهتر ارزشمند تر و لایق تری از خودتون نشون بدید لیاقت اینو دارید براتون کف بزنن بگن احسنت اصلا این حس برات دغدغه هست؟ اتفاقا شاغل شدن شما فرصت خوبی برای دیده شدن شما و بوجود اومدن موقعیت هایی برای اشنا شدن با افراد شایسته و لایقی بهتون میده نه هر مش کاظم و غضنفری(خیلی ببخشید رکم) در نهایت کار کردن شما منافاتی با یه زندگی شاد و هیحان انگیز و مفرح و پر معنی نداره این شمایید که انتخاب میکنید سطح و سبک زندگیت چطور باشه و در کنار چه ادمی زندگیت چه کیفیتی داشته باشه. بنابراین توصیه میکنم الان که فرصتشو داری برا اهدافت بجنگ تا وقتی که چوب خطشون پز نشده، خانه داری و عشق ابدی و هیجان های مدام! هر لحظه که اراده بکنی تو منو هست.
موفق باشی.

----------


## DR.del

ببینین بالاخره باید آدم یه تصمیمی‌ برای آینده خودش بگیره فارغ از نتایجش به نظرم دوران کنکور هم دقیقا یکی از مواقعی هست که یه تصمیم گیری بزرگ یه نفر باید برای آینده خودش بگیره.
ببینین نمیشه مقایسه کرد اصن صد تا مثال زن خانه دار ناراحت و غصه دار میتونم برات مثال بزنم با صد تا زن شاغل شاد و بلعکس. خود من مادرم خانه داره لیسانسه هم هست جغرافی خونده تو دانشگاه معتبری مثل شهید بهشتی ولی این تصمیم رو گرفت که خانه دار باشه ولی خاله من تو شهرستان رفت تربیت معلم و الان معلمه و دستش تو جیب خودشه تازه شوهرشم معلمه دوتا کارمند ولی زندگی‌ مادر خود من ده برابر به نظرم شاد تر‌ از زندگی خالمه مادر من دوتا بچه دکتر تحویل جامعه داده ولی خالم بچه هاش موفق نیستن از نظر درسی اصلا. مادر من چند تا سفر خارجه رفته ولی خالم تهش رفته شمال. مادر من تو یکی از محل ها خوب تهران زندگی میکنه ولی خالم تو شهرستان اونم یه محله متوسط و خیلی مقایسه های دیگه‌. این مسئله دست تو جیب بودن هم یه چیزیه که زن و شوهر میتونن سرش‌توافق کنن بابای من یه درصدی از حقوقش رو به حساب مادرم میریزه.
بازم میگم نمیشه مقایسه کرد این مقایسه ای که من کردم هم اشتباه بود فقط بخاطر اینکه به شما ثابت کنم هرچیزی ممکنه وگرنه که شاید خود خاله من از زندگیش‌ خیلی راضی باشه شاید نتونسته باشه روی بچه هاش از نظر درسی تاثیر گذاشته باشه ولی به عنوان یه معلم روی خیلیا تاثیر گذاشته.
میگم که مقایسه کردن اشتباهه باید یه تصمیم گرفت باهاش زندگی‌ کرد

----------


## God_of_war

> فکر کنم شونصد بارم بگیم میتونی تاثیری به حالت نداره...‌ بابا خیلی انرژیت منفیه تو یکم به خودت امید و روحیه بده


من اینجا کامنت نزاشتم به من روحیه بدین با یه کامنت شما من که سهله هیشکی پزشکی قبول نمیشه من رو حرفم هستم من بیشتر از هر کسی تو این سایت بودمو ادماشو میشناسم میدونم که هممون سرگرم یه بازی خیالی هستیم که همیشه توش بازنده ایم

----------


## God_of_war

> ما یکی از همکلاسیامون داداشش 4 سال موند . اخرشم به زور دندون بقیت الله اورد . فک کنم قلمچی هم به عنوان قهرمان پیشرفت باهاش مصاحبه کرده . اما مطمعنن حتی پزشکی تهران ارزش 4 سال موندنو نداره بنظرم


مشکل اینجاس داش من اسم نمیبرم اینجا من هر کیو میشناسم بهش پی ام دادم اقا امسال دیگه قبولی حله؟ بعد دیدم میکه میخوام برا سال بعد بمونم اینکه یکی از همکلاسی هات قبول شده مطمئنم درسش قوی بوده از اول فقط‌ وسواس رشته داشته احتمالا همون سال اول  یا دوم رتبش زیر ۵ هزار بوده کاری ندارم اصلا راس میگی. کلا میگم از ادمایی که اینجا میشناسم همیشه شکست پشت شکست داشتن کسیو ندیدم با پایه ضعیف که اکثر پشت کنکوری های بالا سه سال همین طورن قبول شده باشه فقط فکر و امید الکی دارن که یه روز قبول میشن نیازی به انگیزه و چرت و پرت دارم اگه کامنتامو بخونین میبینین که خودم خدای انگیزم از اینده ای که دارم هم‌ راضیم به هر حال این دنیا سرنوشتمون همین بود ایشالا دنیای بعدی.

----------


## Aryan-

> سلاممم. میخوام  کمی دردودل کنم... نمیدونم از کجا بگم‌ ... من مدتهاست دارم به این فکر میکنم که آیا دوست دارم یک زن شاغل تحصیلکرده باشم؟ اوایل حرف دلمو انکار میکردم ولی الآن دارم میفهمم که نه! دوست ندارم... من هر چی دور و وَرمو نگاه میکنم حتی یک زن موفق و شاغلِ #شاد نمیبینم... همشون مجموعه کاملی از  خستگی ، دل‌مردگی شوق و شور زندگی نداشتن، و دیده نشدن و  محبوب و معشوقه نبودن  هستن... در مقایسه با اونا کلی زن کم سواد(مثلا دیپلمه، یا فوقش یه لیسانس ساده دانشگاه آزادی دارن و خونه‌دارَن) و انقدر شاد،سرزنده، و تو زندگی زناشوییشون مثل یه ملکه میمونن... اینجاهاست که می‌پرسم آیا من اینو میخوام؟ من خستگی ها، همسر کاملی نبودن ها، مادر خوبی نبودنو میخوام؟ به چه قیمتی؟! تا سال پیش اگه میدیدم کسی میگه کار و درس مال مرده و زن نباید زیاد خودشو با این چیزا خسته کنه و طرواتشو از دست بده، جبهه میگرفتم و میگفتم چه آدم جنسیت زده و اُمُّلی! ولی حالا خودم همچین عقایدی دارم....واسه همین الآن پزشکی برای من هدف نیست فقط یه آرزوی شیرینه که حاضر نیستم برای قبولیش تلاش خاصی کنم...‌‌ کسی هست که بتونه منو قانع کنه؟


سلام و عرض ادب خدمت شما

بحث شما کمی فرهنگی، فلسفی و جامعه شناسانه هست و من سعی می کنم از جنبه دیگه ای بهتون پاسخ بدم.از دید یک مشاور کنکور.

تا حدودی بهتون حق می دم متاسفانه جامعه تا حدودی اینطور هست ولی می تونید هم پزشک خوبی باشید هم همسری خوب و از همه مهمتر مادری خوب. نمونه های زیادی رو هم دیدم. و البته نمونه هایی کمتر هم مثل این داستان شما.

من توصیه م اینه شما بدون فکر به این مسائل پزشکی رو قبول شید چند ترم برید خودتون می بینید که دیدگاه تون کاملا عوض شده.

خوشحالی و رضایت بحثی درونی هست و از رو ظاهر زندگی افراد قضاوت نکنید.

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببینید تمام زن هایی که دوست دارن از مردشون پایین تر باشن مازوخیسم دارن ! مِن جمله خودِ شما ... توصیه میکنم به یه روانشناسی روانکاوی چیزی مراجعه کنید ������ با ارزوی سلامتی (از نوع روانی) برای شما دوست عزیز


سلامتی یعنی با حد‌اقل سطح دانشی که داری (اونم لابد در سطح چند تا فیلم پ*ورن) راجع به بیماری و سلامتی این و اون چرت نگی #دوست #عزیز...

----------


## Morvarid80

> دوست عزیز ظاهراً شما دنبال یک غول چراغ جادو هستی که همه ی ارزوهاتو برآورده کنه.
> شما می‌خوای بدون کوچک ترین زحمت و تلاشی، یک شبه به همه ی خواسته هات برسی.
> اما زهی خیال باطل.
> برای آدم های معمولی هیچ راه میانبری وجود نداره.
> توی این دور و زمونه و تو کشوری به اسم ایران با وضعیت اقتصادی و معیشتی داغون، 
> اگه کسی بتونه خرج خودش رو دربیاره باید کلاهشو بندازه هوا، چه برسه به اینکه بخواد خرج یه نفر دیگه رو هم بده.
> یک جوان از طبقه ی متوسط جامعه بدون پشتوانه ی مالی، اجاره ی یک خونه رو هم نمی تونه دربیاره.
> هیچ گربه ای محض رضای خدا موش نمی گیره،
> شما هم هیچ مردی رو پیدا نخواهی کرد که به صرف عشق و علاقه حاضر بشه تا اخر عمرش شما رو از نظر مالی تامین کنه.
> ...


والا این غول چراغ جادو هارو دارم تو دوروریام میبینم  :Yahoo (21):  حرفات راجع به اقتصاد درسته.
ولی آیا نمیخوای به منی که میبینم زنای اطرافم با زحمت کمتر و آرامش زیاد دارن زندگی میکنن و خونه‌دارن حق بدی که از درس و کار زده بشم؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> *کتاب"خودت باش دختر" و "زنانی که دنیا را تکان داده اند" رو بخون تا نظرت در این مورد عوض بشه^-^♥️
> منم یه مدت درگیر این قضیه بودم بنظرم همه دخترا باید بهش فکر کنن
> چون علاوه بر شغل بیرون یه شغل همیشگی خونه داری و بچه داری رو به دوش میکشن که هیچ مردی عمرا بتونه یه هفته انجامش بده-_-*


من اصلا دغدغم این نیست که به بشورو بپزم نرسم. ببین من فقط شادی خودم برام مهمه... وقتی هیچ زن شاغل شادی ندیدم حق ندارم از درس و کار زده بشم؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> سری بعد لابد ورژن بعدی میشه چگونه تخصص مان به شوهر داری و زنانگی مان آسیبی نرساندvs طلاق
> خلاصه من نظرم بهت همونه یکم تلاش کن ببینم چی میشه !!
> +
> بعدشم میدونستین زندگی مشترک یعنی مشترک؟
> یعنی غذا پختن مشترک بچه داری مشترک 
> خیلیم فرق نداره همش زن تو خونه باشه یا بیرون
> اینا مشترکه و بایدم مشترک انجام بشه 
> خیلی نگرانش نباشین !


خیلی دوست دارم بگم ‌منم نظرم راجع بهت همون نظر قبلیه ولی هر چی فکر میکنم میبینم کلا من تو ذهنم جایی برای تو ندارم، پس هیچ نظر خاصیم نسبت بهت ندارم :Yahoo (20):  
.
.

هیچ بایدی هرگز وجود نداشته. بعضی زنا به میل خودشون خونه‌داری و بچه‌داری غیر مشترکو انتخاب میکنن

----------


## Morvarid80

> به نظر میرسه شما دچار خطای شناختی از نوع "تایید خود" شدید (توصیه میکنم در موردش مطالعه کنید).
> شما گویا در مورد اولویت های زندگی خودتون دچار تردید شدید و جامعه آماری که چنین استلالی رو ازش استخراج کردید محدود به چند زن دوست و آشنا و فامیل اطراف هست که آمیخته با خطای شناختیه. و اینکه از ادبیات فانتزی و تعمیم یافته استفاده میکنید مثل: همیشه شاد باشم همیشه عاشق و سرزنده و با نشاط باشم چنین چیزی با واقعیت زندگی منافات داره و هرگز این همیشه ها اتفاق نخواهند افتاد، در ثانی شما به نظام ارزشی و الویت های خودتون رجوع کنید و از خودتون بپرسید آیا شایستگی و تلاش برای شایسته بودن ارزشش رو داره؟ و اصلا براتون دغدغه هست؟ من احساس میکنم چون تلاش برای پزشکی براتون سخت هست مغزتون به صورت زیرکانه ای با جذاب نشون دادن و بزجسته کردن مزایای آپشن های دیگه و حذف معایبشون داره به طریق اغواگرایانه ای شما رو فریب میده که بابا پزشکی چیه قرار نیست پزشک شی شاد باشی ببین اینهمه زن خونه دار که از زندگیشون راضی ان! چه بسا فردا که خونه دارم شدی تو خلوت خودت بگی این چه زندگیه دقیقا؟ چرا خودمو تباه کردم چرا وقتی فرصتشو داشتم برا اهدافم نجنگیدم ببین فلانی رو پول در میاره هر روز سفره پیج اینستاشو ببینی پستاشو ببینی بگی اح! خب اینجاست که همون مغز فرییکار پشتتو خالی میکنه و جاشو میده به مغز سرزنشگر! میخوام بگم معیارهای ذهنی به فزاخور موقعیت ها و تجربه ها و تݝییر باوزها و نظام ارزشی کاملا تغییز میکنن پس متعجب نباش اگه سالها بعد احیانا خانه دار شدی به عقاید و تردیدهای الانت بخندی! شما تمرین کن به جای غصه خوردن برا اون دختر شاغل افسرده ای که قراره تو اینده بشه در لحظه زندگی کنی و  برای این دختر مردد الان کاری بکنی و به جای شونه خالی کردن و بهونه اوردن برا تلاش نکردن بری شاغل بشی بعدها اگه خوشتم نیومد بشین خونه داریتو بکن! در ثانی شاغل بودن یا نبودن یه خانم مساوی با شاد بودن یا نبودنش نیست انگار میگی  یا خانم خاته دار شاد داریم یا شاغل افسرده! شما هم علی رغم جنسیتتون یک انسانید و نیاز دارید خودتونو شکوفا بکنید ظرفیت های وجودی خودتون رو به منصه ظهور بگذارید، من بهتر ارزشمند تر و لایق تری از خودتون نشون بدید لیاقت اینو دارید براتون کف بزنن بگن احسنت اصلا این حس برات دغدغه هست؟ اتفاقا شاغل شدن شما فرصت خوبی برای دیده شدن شما و بوجود اومدن موقعیت هایی برای اشنا شدن با افراد شایسته و لایقی بهتون میده نه هر مش کاظم و غضنفری(خیلی ببخشید رکم) در نهایت کار کردن شما منافاتی با یه زندگی شاد و هیحان انگیز و مفرح و پر معنی نداره این شمایید که انتخاب میکنید سطح و سبک زندگیت چطور باشه و در کنار چه ادمی زندگیت چه کیفیتی داشته باشه. بنابراین توصیه میکنم الان که فرصتشو داری برا اهدافت بجنگ تا وقتی که چوب خطشون پز نشده، خانه داری و عشق ابدی و هیجان های مدام! هر لحظه که اراده بکنی تو منو هست.
> موفق باشی.


فکر کنم اصل مشکلم همین باشه. ممنونم

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببینین بالاخره باید آدم یه تصمیمی‌ برای آینده خودش بگیره فارغ از نتایجش به نظرم دوران کنکور هم دقیقا یکی از مواقعی هست که یه تصمیم گیری بزرگ یه نفر باید برای آینده خودش بگیره.
> ببینین نمیشه مقایسه کرد اصن صد تا مثال زن خانه دار ناراحت و غصه دار میتونم برات مثال بزنم با صد تا زن شاغل شاد و بلعکس. خود من مادرم خانه داره لیسانسه هم هست جغرافی خونده تو دانشگاه معتبری مثل شهید بهشتی ولی این تصمیم رو گرفت که خانه دار باشه ولی خاله من تو شهرستان رفت تربیت معلم و الان معلمه و دستش تو جیب خودشه تازه شوهرشم معلمه دوتا کارمند ولی زندگی‌ مادر خود من ده برابر به نظرم شاد تر‌ از زندگی خالمه مادر من دوتا بچه دکتر تحویل جامعه داده ولی خالم بچه هاش موفق نیستن از نظر درسی اصلا. مادر من چند تا سفر خارجه رفته ولی خالم تهش رفته شمال. مادر من تو یکی از محل ها خوب تهران زندگی میکنه ولی خالم تو شهرستان اونم یه محله متوسط و خیلی مقایسه های دیگه‌. این مسئله دست تو جیب بودن هم یه چیزیه که زن و شوهر میتونن سرش‌توافق کنن بابای من یه درصدی از حقوقش رو به حساب مادرم میریزه.
> بازم میگم نمیشه مقایسه کرد این مقایسه ای که من کردم هم اشتباه بود فقط بخاطر اینکه به شما ثابت کنم هرچیزی ممکنه وگرنه که شاید خود خاله من از زندگیش‌ خیلی راضی باشه شاید نتونسته باشه روی بچه هاش از نظر درسی تاثیر گذاشته باشه ولی به عنوان یه معلم روی خیلیا تاثیر گذاشته.
> میگم که مقایسه کردن اشتباهه باید یه تصمیم گرفت باهاش زندگی‌ کرد


خب این مثالی که گفتی دلیلش اینه که مادر شما همسرش پولداره ولی شوهرخاله معلمه با حقوق شاید ۴ تومن در ماه.زمان مادر شما احتمالا یه مرد پولدار ترجیح میداده زنش خونه‌دار باشه... 

اغلب وقتی پول باشه دلخوشیم هست

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام و عرض ادب خدمت شما
> 
> بحث شما کمی فرهنگی، فلسفی و جامعه شناسانه هست و من سعی می کنم از جنبه دیگه ای بهتون پاسخ بدم.از دید یک مشاور کنکور.
> 
> تا حدودی بهتون حق می دم متاسفانه جامعه تا حدودی اینطور هست ولی می تونید هم پزشک خوبی باشید هم همسری خوب و از همه مهمتر مادری خوب. نمونه های زیادی رو هم دیدم. و البته نمونه هایی کمتر هم مثل این داستان شما.
> 
> من توصیه م اینه شما بدون فکر به این مسائل پزشکی رو قبول شید چند ترم برید خودتون می بینید که دیدگاه تون کاملا عوض شده.
> 
> خوشحالی و رضایت بحثی درونی هست و از رو ظاهر زندگی افراد قضاوت نکنید.


باشه حتما. خیلیم ممنون

----------


## Morvarid80

> من اینجا کامنت نزاشتم به من روحیه بدین با یه کامنت شما من که سهله هیشکی پزشکی قبول نمیشه من رو حرفم هستم من بیشتر از هر کسی تو این سایت بودمو ادماشو میشناسم میدونم که هممون سرگرم یه بازی خیالی هستیم که همیشه توش بازنده ایم


باش

----------


## God_of_war

> باش


نیازی به جواب نبود در کل بگم تو این زمونه حتی یه کارگرم انتظار یه زن شاغل رو داره البته اسنثناهایی هم هس که من به شخصه در عقل این انسان ها شک دارم که میرن یه زن بی کار و مفت خور رو میگیرن بعد با یه بچه تو بغل از عالم و ادم هم شاکی هستن  :Yahoo (21):  بیخود نیست که میگن عقل نباشد جان در عذاب است البته جسارت نشه چون شما هنو تصمیم نگرفتین این حرفو زدم پس به خودتون نگیرین.

----------


## Morvarid80

> نیازی به جواب نبود در کل بگم تو این زمونه حتی یه کارگرم انتظار یه زن شاغل رو داره البته اسنثناهایی هم هس که من به شخصه در عقل این انسان ها شک دارم که میرن یه زن بی کار و مفت خور رو میگیرن بعد با یه بچه تو بغل از عالم و ادم هم شاکی هستن  بیخود نیست که میگن عقل نباشد جان در عذاب است البته جسارت نشه چون شما هنو تصمیم نگرفتین این حرفو زدم پس به خودتون نگیرین.


باش

----------


## zeinab.79

> سلامتی یعنی با حد‌اقل سطح دانشی که داری (اونم لابد در سطح چند تا فیلم پ*ورن) راجع به بیماری و سلامتی این و اون چرت نگی #دوست #عزیز...


 

ببینید مازوخیسم اساسا لازم نیست در حوضه سکشوالیته باشه!

میتونه در حالات *بسیار متفاوتی نمود پیدا کنه !!! واقعا میگم!

شاید باور نکنی ولی ابدا قصد توهین نداشتم ولی این حس ، حسِ طبیعیی نیست شاید بهتر باشه به جای بها دادنه بهش درمانش کنیم☺

----------


## DR.del

> خب این مثالی که گفتی دلیلش اینه که مادر شما همسرش پولداره ولی شوهرخاله معلمه با حقوق شاید ۴ تومن در ماه.زمان مادر شما احتمالا یه مرد پولدار ترجیح میداده زنش خونه‌دار باشه... 
> 
> اغلب وقتی پول باشه دلخوشیم هست


مادر من وقتی با پدرم ازدواج کرد پدرم آه در بساط نداشت کلا یه خونه ۲۰ متری اجاره ای دانشجویی داشت و شغل هم نداشت و تا یه مدت از پدربزرگم پول میگرفت تا کار پیدا کرد. الان بعد ۲۵ سال وضع مالی خوب شده اونم با بی پولی کشیدن و شب تا صبح کار کردن و خون دل خوردن.

----------


## the.lusifer

> من اینجا کامنت نزاشتم به من روحیه بدین با یه کامنت شما من که سهله هیشکی پزشکی قبول نمیشه من رو حرفم هستم من بیشتر از هر کسی تو این سایت بودمو ادماشو میشناسم میدونم که هممون سرگرم یه بازی خیالی هستیم که همیشه توش بازنده ایم


چرا خودتو نمی کشی ؟ : )

----------


## Mina_medicine

> چرا خودتو نمی کشی ؟ : )


من بین دوستام زیاد دادم از این دسته : )
همش میگن نمیشه ما امسال میبازیم من میدووونم ما میمیریم  :Yahoo (21):  ولی تهش نتیجه اشون از همه بهتر میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## the.lusifer

در باب این مسئله مازوخیسم..
خیلی جالبه.. چون من هم دقیقا کم کم داشتم به همین نتیجه می رسیدم ..  
و به نظرم استارتر نباید ناراحت بشه .. خیلی طبیعی و متداوله..
 اصلا حتی بعضی آقایون هم هستند توی جامعه که تمایل دارن در عرصه های مختلف زندگی ( چه همون زندگی روزمره ، چه بحث رابطه ی جن*سی..) احساس کنند که همسرشون در سلطه کامله.. 
که ما این دسته رو به اسم زن ذلیل میشناسیم  متاسفانه  :Yahoo (105): 
به نظرم این گرایشات چیزی نیست که کسی بخواد در برابرش جبهه بگیره و منکر بشه و یا فکر کنه که بهش توهین شده... شناخت بهتر خودتون میتونه خیلی کمک کننده باشه برای تصمیم گیری در عرصه های مختلف زندگی... به نظرم برای اینکه مطمئن بشی بهتره به یک روانشناس مراجعه کنید.

هر چند که به نظرم بعد از 9 صفحه ، اگه هنوز هم متقاعد نشدین بهتره که 100 درصد به یک روانشناس مراجعه کنید : )

----------


## Zahra77

> خیلی دوست دارم بگم ‌منم نظرم راجع بهت همون نظر قبلیه ولی هر چی فکر میکنم میبینم کلا من تو ذهنم جایی برای تو ندارم، پس هیچ نظر خاصیم نسبت بهت ندارم 
> .
> .
> 
> هیچ بایدی هرگز وجود نداشته. بعضی زنا به میل خودشون خونه‌داری و بچه‌داری غیر مشترکو انتخاب میکنن


اصلا دلم نمیخواست که جوابتو بدم 
چون بنظرم بحث با شما بی فایدس  :Yahoo (4): !
ولی وقتی دیدم کسایی غیر منم باهام نظرن باید بگم که 
بله بایدی برای یه زندگی زیر سلطه و مردسالارانه وجود نداره 
وشما میتونین زندگی مشترکتونو با توافق های پر از زنانگی و کار خونه پر کنین 
در  عین حال راضیم باشین !
فقط افکار مسمومتونو پخش نکنین و به اشتراکش نزارین !

----------


## the.lusifer

> من بین دوستام زیاد دادم از این دسته : )
> همش میگن نمیشه ما امسال میبازیم من میدووونم ما میمیریم  ولی تهش نتیجه اشون از همه بهتر میشه


نه بابا این یارو دیگه خیلی رو نِروه : ))))))
یاد سازنده بازی نهنگ آبی افتادم.. یه پسر 22 ساله ی دانشجوی اخراجی روانشناسی بود یارو..
تو دادگاه وقتی ازش می پرسن برای چی این بازی رو ساختی ظاهرا گفته : برای پاک کردن زباله های زیستی از روی زمین...
لعنتی اینطور مواقع خیلی میفهمم حرفشو : ))

----------


## Morvarid80

خب دوستان هر کی باید حرف منو بفهمه تا الآن فهمیده. از نظرات خیلیا استفاده کردم و تمام.شاید کسی بخواد دهن خودشو با توهین به من و تحمیل نظراتش کثیف کنه اما من بیشتر از این چشممو برای خوندنش کثیف نخواهم کرد... خدانگهدار

----------


## God_of_war

> من بین دوستام زیاد دادم از این دسته : )
> همش میگن نمیشه ما امسال میبازیم من میدووونم ما میمیریم  ولی تهش نتیجه اشون از همه بهتر میشه


چرا خودمو بکشم با همون پول کارگری هم میشه رفت بدنسازی کلی عشق و‌حال کرد همه یه روز میمیریم مهم ساعات خوشمونه تو این دنیا. فقط خواستم به یه سری ها شوک بدم که مثل من الکی خوشن و عمرشونو تو کنکور هدر دادن لاعقل بعد این زندگی کنن تا عمرشون تموم نشده.

----------


## sina_u

> خب دوستان هر کی باید حرف منو بفهمه تا الآن فهمیده. از نظرات خیلیا استفاده کردم و تمام.شاید کسی بخواد دهن خودشو با توهین به من و تحمیل نظراتش کثیف کنه اما من بیشتر از این چشممو برای خوندنش کثیف نخواهم کرد... خدانگهدار


کدوم حرفنونو باید بفهمن؟
فقط تفکر اسلامو بیان کردی که زن باید بشینه خونه بچه بزرگ کنه و شوهر داری کنه.
به قول خودتون تجربه ای که ندارین ، دانشجو هم که نیستین ، وارد بازار کار هم که نشدین ،   هنوز ازدواج هم که نکردین ، آماری هم که از زنان خوشحال دادین با واقعیت جامعه کاملا در تضاد هست شرایط جامعه جوری هست که  اکثر دختر های تحصیل کرده هم الان شوهر گیرشون نمیاد چه برسه تحصیل نکرده.
تنها حرفتون این بوده بشینین خونه منتظر باشین یه شوهر خوب با درامد بالا و باشخصیت عاشق،  بیاد خواستگاریتون.
اصلا کی گفته زن باید آشپزی کنه یا خانه داری. در تربیت بچه هم که هر دو طرف سهیم هستن.
این مال زمانی بود که مردا میرفتن شکار و زنا میشستن خونه بچه داری می کردن.
الان زنا برای خودشون شیززن هستن.همین تظاهرات دانشجویان که چند وقت پیش بودو ببینی میفهمی اون دختری که رفته تو صورت مامور مسلح داره اعتراض میکنه جیگرش از مردا بیشتره و مشکلی هم برای کار در جامعه و دفاع از حقشون ندارن.

اینکه چه تفکری داری به خودت مربوط هست و حق داری هر جور دوست داری فکر کنی  ولی اینکه بدون پایه علمی  و آماری و روانشناسی و تاریخی جواب همه رو با دلایل بی پایه بدی کار عجیبی میشه.
زنها برای همینقدر آزادی که دارن سالها تلاش کردن که کسی نیاد بهشون بگه بهترین کار براشون این هست که  خونه بشینن و بچه بزرگ کنن.

----------


## Wild Rose

:Yahoo (21):

----------

